# What Pisses Me Off About The European Migrant Crisis



## C130

good watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

the more you bitch about it the more of us will start popping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

GIANTsasquatch said:


> the more you bitch about it the more of us will start popping.


I can only hope the Arab world would return the favor if Europeans ever need to migrate in mass in a short period of time . millions of Christians and Atheists would do well for your community. diversify is good

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Daneshmand

C130 said:


> good watch.



It is too late to complain.

US, EU and NATO destroyed country after country. They laid waste to Africa. Finally they killed the only employer on African continent who used to give jobs to migrant workers in Africa. His name was Qadaffi.

When you destroy other people's homes, and kill their employer then people start to migrate. Even morons understand this.

And what's up with you guys, in Europe and America? You are all the time talking about human rights, freedom, democracy, equality, women rights etc etc. You even go to war and lay waste to countries for these principles.

And now you are complaining about a few million refugees who want to settle down in Europe and marry your women? Just because their skin color is dark and their religion is different?

So where is your lofty claims to human rights and equality and freedom and such, now? Or these are just excuses to kill millions of Muslims?

What is it?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
29


----------



## Penguin

Daneshmand said:


> It is too late to complain.
> 
> US, EU and NATO destroyed country after country. They laid waste to Africa. Finally they killed the only employer on African continent who used to give jobs to migrant workers in Africa. His name was Qadaffi.
> 
> When you destroy other people's homes, and kill their employer then people start to migrate. Even morons understand this.
> 
> And what's up with you guys, in Europe and America? You are all the time talking about human rights, freedom, democracy, equality, women rights etc etc. You even go to war and lay waste to countries for these principles.
> 
> And now you are complaining about a few million refugees who want to settle down in Europe and marry your women? Just because their skin color is dark and their religion is different?
> 
> So where is your lofty claims to human rights and equality and freedom and such, now? Or these are just excuses to kill millions of Muslims?
> 
> What is it?


Yes, its all the fault of US, Nato and EU.
NOTHING to do with aanything or anybody else.
Wash your hands clean.
What did YOU do TODAY to help persons displaced by conflict?
What is YOUR country doing TODAY?
How are YOU letting YOUR GOVERNMENT know what you want them to do?

In short: above bla bla bla bla is by people full of themsselves, talking from the comfort of their safe homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daneshmand

Penguin said:


> Yes, its all the fault of US, Nato and EU.
> NOTHING to do with aanything or anybody else.
> Wash your hands clean.
> What did YOU do TODAY to help persons displaced by conflict?
> What is YOUR country doing TODAY?
> How are YOU letting YOUR GOVERNMENT know what you want them to do?
> 
> In short: above bla bla bla bla is by people full of themsselves, talking from the comfort of their safe homes.



Of course, there is no doubt about that. It is the fault of US and EU.

It was EU and US who destabilized Somalia and handed it over to war lords. The reason? The Somali government was communist.

It was EU and US who destabilized Afghanistan. The reason? The Afghan government was communist.

It was EU and US who destabilized Sudan by supporting armed secessionist moments there and putting Sudan under sanctions. The reason? In order to secede oil rich territories from Sudan.

It is French and American forces roaming around in Africa mowing down villages, destroying lives and killing economies, in order to "combat"  Wahabi extremist groups. And who is supporting the Wahabis? The BFF of EU and US, the Saudi regime.  A regime that would not even exist for 3 weeks if it was not for the support of EU and US. An artificial state created out of Hijaz by British. A regime put in place by the British in Hijaz, in order to serve the interests of British at the expense of Muslims.

It was US that invaded Iraq and brought in al-Qaida into Iraq. There was no al-qaida in Iraq. The mayhem caused by the state failure and dissolution of Iraqi army continues to day.

It was EU and US who bombed and destroyed Libya. A country that had made peace with Europe and America. A country that gave up its nuclear program entirely and paid hefty punishment fines for its past "mistakes". A country that offered its services to Europe to stop migrants and instead offer good paying jobs to the migrants in Libya. What did you guys do? You destroyed Libya in order to provide air support for alqaida.

It was EU and US who have been supporting "rebels" in Syria against a staunch secular government. One of the few secular governments in Muslim world. The ranks of Isis and Nusra and the rest of these animalistic groups are filled by French and British citizens who are being supported by Saudis, your BFF, in order to establish a Wahabi state there instead of current secular state.

This list can go on and on and on.

It was not Muslims that claimed to have lofty ideals and goals in human rights, women rights, freedom of expression, freedom of sexual choices, democracy, international law, refugee rights, global village, etc etc etc etc etc etc.

It is always Europe and US that claim such lofty ideals for themselves, bragging to the world and even going to wars and laying waste to nations, killing millions of people and dropping millions of tons of bombs on huge swaths of faraway land in order to prove how civilized and how humane they are.

One of the cornerstones of such humane behavior is to accept the cost of having such lofty ideals and let millions of refugees settle down in Europe and get European citizenship.

This is the responsibility of Europe. Not someone else's. Not Iran's. Not China's. Not Russia's. Not Martians. ONLY EUROPE.

If you do not like that, then do not go on and destroy the homes of other people in the name of capitalism, democracy and women rights. So that millions of people do not need to leave their home and move to Europe.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
4 | Like Like:
29


----------



## flamer84

Daneshmand said:


> It was EU and US who destabilized Somalia and handed it over to war lords. The reason? The Somali government was communist.



So were all Eastern European goverments but you didn't saw us killing each other for 25 years since the fall of communism.Always blaming others for your backwardness.Heck,after a bitter war even ex Yugoslavia chilled and they're functional countries right now.



Daneshmand said:


> It was EU and US who destabilized Afghanistan. The reason? The Afghan government was communist.



Hogwash and stupidity,the EU didn't even exist in the 70's! B;ame the EU for the mongol invasions to,will you ?



Daneshmand said:


> It was EU and US who destabilized Sudan by supporting armed secessionist moments there and putting Sudan under sanctions. The reason? In order to secede oil rich territories from Sudan.



South Sudanese Christians had a right to decide their future and nobody can blame the civilised world for protecting innocents against crazy tinpots bent on massacring people who want a different future for themselves.




Daneshmand said:


> It is French and American forces roaming around in Africa mowing down villages, destroying lives and killing economies, in order to "combat"  Wahabi extremist groups. And who is supporting the Wahabis? The BFF of EU and US, the Saudi regime.  A regime that would not even exist for 3 weeks if it was not for the support of EU and US. An artificial state created out of Hijaz by British. A regime put in place by the British in Hijaz, in order to serve the interests of British at the expense of Muslims.



Maybe you need to see all those videos of Malians welcoming the French as liberators,they speak more about the situation than your internet rants.Cased closed on this one to.



Daneshmand said:


> It was US that invaded Iraq and brought in al-Qaida into Iraq. There was no al-qaida in Iraq. The mayhem caused by the state failure and dissolution of Iraqi army continues to day.



Yeah except for the fact that Iraq was ruled by a nutjob who gassed his own people and whose son instituted "prima nocte" across the country.But hey,he ran a tight shift when his soldiers were butchering entire villages !



Daneshmand said:


> It was EU and US who bombed and destroyed Libya. A country that had made peace with Europe and America. A country that gave up its nuclear program entirely and paid hefty punishment fines for its past "mistakes". A country that offered its services to Europe to stop migrants and instead offer good paying jobs to the migrants in Libya. What did you guys do? You destroyed Libya in order to provide air support for alqaida.



A country that was blackmailing Europe to be paid for not flooding us with immigrants! A country ran by another nutjob *(you seem to like every warlord out there,raping,killing his own people,what's wrong with you ?) who decided to cut down every civilian protesting in the street for freedom.



Daneshmand said:


> It was EU and US who have been supporting "rebels" in Syria against a staunch secular government. One of the few secular governments in Muslim world. The ranks of Isis and Nusra and the rest of these animalistic groups are filled by French and British citizens who are being supported by Saudis, your BFF, in order to establish a Wahabi state there instead of current secular state.



See my other posts above your strange love for tyrants sending tanks to cut down "unhappy" citizens.



Daneshmand said:


> It was not Muslims that claimed to have lofty ideals and goals in human rights, women rights, freedom of expression, freedom of sexual choices, democracy, international law, refugee rights, global village, etc etc etc etc etc etc.



No,but they sure like to flock in droves,hat in hand, to countries that have such ideals.



Daneshmand said:


> One of the cornerstones of such humane behavior is to accept the cost of having such lofty ideals and let millions of refugees settle down in Europe and get European citizenship.



They will be accepted as Europeans when they'll act as ones.And they don't,there's no need for the EU to transform in the shitholes these people came from.Humanity can only loose from such an event as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## VCheng

Daneshmand said:


> This is the responsibility of Europe. Not someone else's. Not Iran's. Not China's. Not Russia's. Not Martians. ONLY EUROPE.



Do you think that the EU will work out an effective solution and what do you prefer to see the solution as in terms of settling those who make to the EU?


----------



## Spectre

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Do you think that the EU will work out an effective solution and what do you prefer to see the solution as in terms of settling those who make to the EU?



Depends on public opinion - they will certainly offer a solution; positive and overwhelming public opinion would force the governments to offer a comprehensive solution and package rather than a superficial one for appearances sake.

Like all things it is propaganda and perception war between right and left in EU, whoever manages to get their point across to public manages to put their stamp on a "solution"


----------



## VCheng

Spectre said:


> Depends on public opinion - they will certainly offer a solution; positive and overwhelming public opinion would force the governments to offer a comprehensive solution and package rather than a superficial one for appearances sake.
> 
> Like all things it is propaganda and perception war between right and left in EU, whoever manages to get their point across to public manages to put their stamp on a "solution"



May be USA needs to "encourage" the EU to move faster or "propose" a solution, like it did for the Yugoslavian crisis?


----------



## Spectre

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> May be USA needs to "encourage" the EU to move faster or "propose" a solution, like it did for the Yugoslavian crisis?



Depends on how much money US shells out as a way of encouragement. Loads of scope for back-room deals and quid-pro-quos.

This is turning into a major embarrassment for EU.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

C130 said:


> good watch.



It's a lot easier now than it used to be. There was a solid country named Libya. Another named Syria. Then oil rich messiahs thought why not sponsor an Arab Spring to our political enemies? 



C130 said:


> I can only hope the Arab world would return the favor if Europeans ever need to migrate in mass in a short period of time . millions of Christians and Atheists would do well for your community. diversify is good



 Assad would have welcomed anyone in, perhaps unless they were Jewish. 



Penguin said:


> Yes, its all the fault of US, Nato and EU.
> NOTHING to do with aanything or anybody else.
> Wash your hands clean.
> What did YOU do TODAY to help persons displaced by conflict?
> What is YOUR country doing TODAY?
> How are YOU letting YOUR GOVERNMENT know what you want them to do?
> 
> In short: above bla bla bla bla is by people full of themsselves, talking from the comfort of their safe homes.



The fault is nothing but a cycle. Monarchies lead by old men suppressing freedoms who are being supported by the west in return for buying weapons and selling cheap oil. When was the last time Holland criticized these nations? Whats the point of being free when you can't even hold a protest outside the Saudi/Kuwaiti/UAE/Bahraini Embassy? 

Oh I forgot, selling FIFA World Cup hosting rights also. 



flamer84 said:


> South Sudanese Christians had a right to decide their future and nobody can blame the civilised world for protecting innocents against crazy tinpots bent on massacring people who want a different future for themselves.



And you believe S. Sudan is filled with Unicorns and Rainbows, where children are showered with candy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Do you think that the EU will work out an effective solution and what do you prefer to see the solution as in terms of settling those who make to the EU?


Libya completely, Iraq and Syria partly (the areas not controlled by the official Baghdad and Damascus) should be divided into zones of influence (protectorates) between France, England, Germany (Russia, China, the United States - at the request or need). According to a UN mandate. Expenses for conduct of combat operations must be distributed between the EU and the United States (as the US are also to blame for fall of the secular states of the region).
Once victory is achieved in the fight against the Islamists, civil occupation administration are created in the mandated territory. Loans on preferential terms (like the Marshall Plan), reconstruction of infrastructure, education, medicine, manufacturing, and so on. The program is a long-term, at least for 15-20 years.
After completion of the program - the first official elections in mandated territories.
Europeans at the time have created the states from zero in the region after the fall of the Ottoman Empire. It is necessary to repeat the experience.
In the most general terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

vostok said:


> Libya completely, Iraq and Syria partly (the areas not controlled by the official Baghdad and Damascus) should be divided into zones of influence (protectorates) between France, England, Germany (Russia, China, the United States - at the request or need). According to a UN mandate. Expenses for conduct of combat operations must be distributed between the EU and the United States (as the US are also to blame for fall of the secular states of the region).
> Once victory is achieved in the fight against the Islamists, civil occupation administration are created in the mandated territory. Loans on preferential terms (like the Marshall Plan), reconstruction of infrastructure, education, medicine, manufacturing, and so on. The program is a long-term, at least for 15-20 years.
> After completion of the program - the first official elections in mandated territories.
> Europeans at the time have created the states from zero in the region after the fall of the Ottoman Empire. It is necessary to repeat the experience.
> In the most general terms.



That would be highly unlikely to be implemented. Saying "it's your fault, you fix it!" will not work here, because the response is going to be "it is your country, it is primarily your own responsibility".


----------



## Spectre

vostok said:


> Libya completely, Iraq and Syria partly (the areas not controlled by the official Baghdad and Damascus) should be divided into zones of influence (protectorates) between France, England, Germany (Russia, China, the United States - at the request or need). According to a UN mandate. Expenses for conduct of combat operations must be distributed between the EU and the United States (as the US are also to blame for fall of the secular states of the region).
> Once victory is achieved in the fight against the Islamists, civil occupation administration are created in the mandated territory. Loans on preferential terms (like the Marshall Plan), reconstruction of infrastructure, education, medicine, manufacturing, and so on. The program is a long-term, at least for 15-20 years.
> After completion of the program - the first official elections in mandated territories.
> Europeans at the time have created the states from zero in the region after the fall of the Ottoman Empire. It is necessary to repeat the experience.
> In the most general terms.



Do you think US and EU could afford the costs associated with re-construction and rehabilitation or they would leave things half-way like they did in Iraq and Afganishtan?


----------



## vostok

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That would be highly unlikely to be implemented. Saying "it's your fault, you fix it!" will not work here, because the response is going to be "it is your country, it is primarily your own responsibility".


Unfortunately yes.


Spectre said:


> Do you think US and EU could afford the costs associated with re-construction and rehabilitation or they would leave things half-way like they did in Iraq and Afganishtan?


Unfortunately, my plan is pure utopia. Dreams. Europe will continue to suffer from the influx of millions of refugees and poor Syrians and the Iraqis will continue to fight a war in which they can not win without true help of powerful states.
And Libyan "democratic" rulers will continue to earn money on the slave trade and transit of refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> So were all Eastern European goverments but you didn't saw us killing each other for 25 years since the fall of communism.Always blaming others for your backwardness.Heck,after a bitter war even ex Yugoslavia chilled and they're functional countries right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash and stupidity,the EU didn't even exist in the 70's! B;ame the EU for the mongol invasions to,will you ?
> 
> 
> 
> South Sudanese Christians had a right to decide their future and nobody can blame the civilised world for protecting innocents against crazy tinpots bent on massacring people who want a different future for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to see all those videos of Malians welcoming the French as liberators,they speak more about the situation than your internet rants.Cased closed on this one to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah except for the fact that Iraq was ruled by a nutjob who gassed his own people and whose son instituted "prima nocte" across the country.But hey,he ran a tight shift when his soldiers were butchering entire villages !
> 
> 
> 
> A country that was blackmailing Europe to be paid for not flooding us with immigrants! A country ran by another nutjob *(you seem to like every warlord out there,raping,killing his own people,what's wrong with you ?) who decided to cut down every civilian protesting in the street for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> See my other posts above your strange love for tyrants sending tanks to cut down "unhappy" citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> No,but they sure like to flock in droves,hat in hand, to countries that have such ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be accepted as Europeans when they'll act as ones.And they don't,there's no need for the EU to transform in the shitholes these people came from.Humanity can only loose from such an event as a whole.



They will never admit something,always acusing others. Its our fault if their countries are poor,full of terrorists,savages,and corrupt. That guy comes from a country that is with another one destabilizing almost every country in middle east through proxy wars. But its again Eus and Uss fault.
They accuse West over every shit happening,but never question themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

vostok said:


> Unfortunately yes.
> 
> Unfortunately, my plan is pure utopia. Dreams. Europe will continue to suffer from the influx of millions of refugees and poor Syrians and the Iraqis will continue to fight a war in which they can not win without true help of powerful states.
> And Libyan "democratic" rulers will continue to earn money on the slave trade and transit of refugees.



What a mess  Makes me really sad to see so many lives wasted just because of myopic policies and thirst for power of some countries.

If I had my way CIA and entire US covert intelligence outfits would be tried for war crimes for providing false pretext to invade Iraq and then creating this mess in ME. No one has any delusions anymore for the cause of this chaos in ME.

Sadly there is no country powerful enough to take meddling US to task, they keep getting away with their crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anees

*Now where r the Muslim brotherhood countries ?? why are they silent ?? Shame .....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

I cant see muslim champions like iran and saudi arabia taking them in and letting them marry their women. But they have enough resources and time to send thousands of crazed rabid jihadi dogs into other countries and cause destruction and mayhem in the name of islamic solidarity. Islamic solidarity only applies when used for destruction and chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

flamer84 said:


> So were all Eastern European goverments but you didn't saw us killing each other for 25 years since the fall of communism.Always blaming others for your backwardness.Heck,after a bitter war even ex Yugoslavia chilled and they're functional countries right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwash and stupidity,the EU didn't even exist in the 70's! B;ame the EU for the mongol invasions to,will you ?
> 
> 
> 
> South Sudanese Christians had a right to decide their future and nobody can blame the civilised world for protecting innocents against crazy tinpots bent on massacring people who want a different future for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to see all those videos of Malians welcoming the French as liberators,they speak more about the situation than your internet rants.Cased closed on this one to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah except for the fact that Iraq was ruled by a nutjob who gassed his own people and whose son instituted "prima nocte" across the country.But hey,he ran a tight shift when his soldiers were butchering entire villages !
> 
> 
> 
> A country that was blackmailing Europe to be paid for not flooding us with immigrants! A country ran by another nutjob *(you seem to like every warlord out there,raping,killing his own people,what's wrong with you ?) who decided to cut down every civilian protesting in the street for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> See my other posts above your strange love for tyrants sending tanks to cut down "unhappy" citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> No,but they sure like to flock in droves,hat in hand, to countries that have such ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be accepted as Europeans when they'll act as ones.And they don't,there's no need for the EU to transform in the shitholes these people came from.Humanity can only loose from such an event as a whole.



1- Do not make me bring your history here. Just because you have not been killing each other for the past few decades, it does not mean you have not been at each others throats for the rest of history. Europeans have killed more of each other than Muslims ever have or will in future. Only in the last World War, tens of millions were killed on European continent. Get a grip before coming here and teaching us about "civility".

2- EU, Europe, Western Europe or alternatively France, Germany and UK are all synonymous for us. These semantic games are just useful to you. 

3- There are no innocents there. They are still killing each other there. The new state is a failed one. It was created through agitation from Europe. It is not a natural state and is pretty much controlled by war lords. Stop lying. No body believes your lies anymore about "innocence", "freedom", "democracy" and "the right to determine their future". 

And you are so full of it. If you really believe in "right to determine their future" then these fine young and energetic African gentlemen also have decided their future is in Europe married to French and German ladies. So why the fuss? Are you a racist?

4- Oh, yeah I am sure, they do. The love France. That is why they want to immigrate to France eventually. After all, the love for liberators does not end in Mali. This love will take them to Paris into the arms of Parisian girls. Have no doubt about that.

5- Saddam was supported by France. You have to remember that it was France that used to sell chemical weapons to Saddam and sell Mirage fighters to deliver those chemical weapons and even sell anti-ship missiles to Saddam. Read up on your history. You seem to be way too ignorant. Saddam only became "bad" when he threatened Western interests. Before that, he was a buddy of France and US.

6- You did not like that? Fine. Now deal with the fine young and energetic African gentlemen coming ashore in your countries on your own. Why are you then complaining here to us? Is it because your fertility rates are low and you are afraid of becoming a minority in your own country by the next century? Well, then that is racism, if you are afraid of being a genetical minority. It is pure racism, as per your own definition of racism. 

7- All nations have had tyrants. My objection is your pathetic, hypocritical and extremely attitude to only selectively target the tyrants. You have no problem with tyrants in Saudi Arabia and Bahrain for example. You are completely fine with Jordanian tyrant. Such hypocrisy is not welcome. And yeah, when you drop the tyrants dead, destroying the country in question, then it becomes your and absolutely your responsibility to rebuilt that nation. You can not just walk away after destroying nations. When you break it, you own it. 

8- Because you destroy their countries and 24/7 advertise your "ideals" on world media which you own by the way in addition to constantly bragging about these ideals. Of course people around the world, are going to get influenced by so much bragging and advertisement and would want to move in with your guys. I just do not understand why now, you guys are making so much fuss? It is a mess of your own making.

9- Now, you are forgetting about the freedom of choice and freedom of expression and freedom of sexual orientation. They can do whatever they want in Europe. That is why they have migrated there. You can not limit their choices in Europe. If you do, then Europe will become a caste based apartheid society incapable of bragging about human rights and freedom and democracy and feminism and women rights and etc etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

Daneshmand said:


> It is too late to complain.
> 
> US, EU and NATO destroyed country after country. They laid waste to Africa. Finally they killed the only employer on African continent who used to give jobs to migrant workers in Africa. His name was Qadaffi.
> 
> When you destroy other people's homes, and kill their employer then people start to migrate. Even morons understand this.
> 
> And what's up with you guys, in Europe and America? You are all the time talking about human rights, freedom, democracy, equality, women rights etc etc. You even go to war and lay waste to countries for these principles.
> 
> And now you are complaining about a few million refugees who want to settle down in Europe and marry your women? Just because their skin color is dark and their religion is different?
> 
> So where is your lofty claims to human rights and equality and freedom and such, now? Or these are just excuses to kill millions of Muslims?
> 
> What is it?




They marry nobody. They are put in camps and treated like dirt. 

As for your "human rights" bla bla. I give a shit about human rights.


----------



## Anees

It is interesting that none of the rich Islamic state not receiving this refugees. 

What Shame ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Do you think that the EU will work out an effective solution and what do you prefer to see the solution as in terms of settling those who make to the EU?



The short term solution is to make all those countries that bombed Libya to take in African migrants. France, Germany, Italy, US and UK should be made to take in as many as migrants are there. Even if in millions. It is just simple responsibility for the deeds they have done. They should stop complaining. For the past 4 decades West has doubled down on state destruction across third world specially in recent times on Muslim lands. State destruction causes huge migrant waves. This is their making. They should rise up and accept the refugees.

The long term solution, is for West to understand that promoting Western ideas for which there is no foundation in other lands, only brings disaster. Bombing other nations to democracy and killing your way to attain women rights, does not work. And a big source of instability in Muslim lands is the Western support for Saudi Arabia and Takfirism. When Saudis openly fund and finance mosques in Europe, promoting Takfirism, this only shows the complicity of West with Saudis. Saudi Arabia is completely dependent on West. Without Western support Saudi Arabia can not go on and become the ideological and financial underwriters of Taliban, alqaida, Isis, boko-haram etc etc which only bring massive destruction in countries they ravage causing huge migrant waves.

West should not even complain. Almost every where the roots of problems can be traced to something West has done. In Iran they overthrew a democratic government in 1953. Even in Pakistan alot of the problems can be traced back to West eg. Kashmir was left undecided by the British intentionally. The West should stop complaining. They are rich and powerful. They are responsible for all this mess. They should share their wealth, their power and their genes with nations they have ravaged, in order to absolve themselves of their sins. I see, no other solution.



MarkusS said:


> They marry nobody. They are put in camps and treated like dirt.
> 
> As for your "human rights" bla bla. I give a shit about human rights.



No, they wont in long run. The prime example of which is you. I hear that you are from Guatemalan genetic stock, living in Europe with a European citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Daneshmand said:


> It is just simple responsibility for the deeds they have done. They should stop complaining.



As I said before, saying _"it's your fault, you fix it!"_ will not work here, because the response is going to be _"it is your country, it is primarily your own responsibility"._



Daneshmand said:


> They are responsible for all this mess. They should share their wealth, their power and their genes with nations they have ravaged, in order to absolve themselves of their sins. I see, no other solution.



Riiiiight. Do you want a cherry on the top of all that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

Daneshmand said:


> The short term solution is to make all those countries that bombed Libya to take in African migrants. France, Germany, Italy, US and UK should be made to take in as many as migrants are there. Even if in millions. It is just simple responsibility for the deeds they have done. They should stop complaining. For the past 4 decades West has doubled down on state destruction across third world specially in recent times on Muslim lands. State destruction causes huge migrant waves. This is their making. They should rise up and accept the refugees.
> 
> The long term solution, is for West to understand that promoting Western ideas for which there is no foundation in other lands, only brings disaster. Bombing other nations to democracy and killing your way to attain women rights, does not work. And a big source of instability in Muslim lands is the Western support for Saudi Arabia and Takfirism. When Saudis openly fund and finance mosques in Europe, promoting Takfirism, this only shows the complicity of West with Saudis. Saudi Arabia is completely dependent on West. Without Western support Saudi Arabia can not go on and become the ideological and financial underwriters of Taliban, alqaida, Isis, boko-haram etc etc which only bring massive destruction in countries they ravage causing huge migrant waves.
> 
> West should not even complain. Almost every where the roots of problems can be traced to something West has done. In Iran they overthrew a democratic government in 1953. Even in Pakistan alot of the problems can be traced back to West eg. Kashmir was left undecided by the British intentionally. The West should stop complaining. They are rich and powerful. They are responsible for all this mess. They should share their wealth, their power and their genes with nations they have ravaged, in order to absolve themselves of their sins. I see, no other solution.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wont in long run. The prime example of which is you. I hear that you are from Guatemalan genetic stock, living in Europe with a European citizenship.




I´m from italian genetic stock and germanic as well. And the guatemalan part were italians who settled in guatemala. 

And nope we will share nothing. Why should we? And which sins? Weaklings are responsible for their own weakness. Its our duty to take whatever we can get


----------



## Spectre

Daneshmand said:


> The short term solution is to make all those countries that bombed Libya to take in African migrants. France, Germany, Italy, US and UK should be made to take in as many as migrants are there. Even if in millions. It is just simple responsibility for the deeds they have done. They should stop complaining. For the past 4 decades West has doubled down on state destruction across third world specially in recent times on Muslim lands. State destruction causes huge migrant waves. This is their making. They should rise up and accept the refugees.
> 
> The long term solution, is for West to understand that promoting Western ideas for which there is no foundation in other lands, only brings disaster. Bombing other nations to democracy and killing your way to attain women rights, does not work. And a big source of instability in Muslim lands is the Western support for Saudi Arabia and Takfirism. When Saudis openly fund and finance mosques in Europe, promoting Takfirism, this only shows the complicity of West with Saudis. Saudi Arabia is completely dependent on West. Without Western support Saudi Arabia can not go on and become the ideological and financial underwriters of Taliban, alqaida, Isis, boko-haram etc etc which only bring massive destruction in countries they ravage causing huge migrant waves.
> 
> West should not even complain. Almost every where the roots of problems can be traced to something West has done. In Iran they overthrew a democratic government in 1953. Even in Pakistan alot of the problems can be traced back to West eg. Kashmir was left undecided by the British intentionally. The West should stop complaining. They are rich and powerful. They are responsible for all this mess. They should share their wealth, their power and their genes with nations they have ravaged, in order to absolve themselves of their sins. I see, no other solution.



If only the west could understand that their ideas and belief system are not compatible all across the globe then half the wars would never have been fought. They have a false sense of White man's Burden where they believe it is their duty to civilize the savages, little do they understand that our culture and society predates their by centuries.

I would refrain from commenting about SA except for saying they have similar problem of suffering from a false sense of superiority of their belief system.

You raise an interesting point about Western countries intentionally creating fault - lines and conflicts in east so that we remained mired in our petty wars and never can confront the west however the truth is a mixed bag. We ourselves are not without fault, our people have been short - sighted and vulnerable to western propaganda. We have had a dearth of leaders who would put their countries first and foremost before their personal gains leaving other countries free to exploit fissures in our societies for their benefit.

People talk a lot about conflict between Islam and rest of the world but I believe the true conflict is not religious but a civilizational one between east and west. We have a major demographic advantage and that scares a lot of western countries; so the age old tried and tested trick of divide and rule pioneered by British is being applied with help of some willing stooges.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## flamer84

Daneshmand said:


> The short term solution is to make all those countries that bombed Libya to take in African migrants. France, Germany, Italy, US and UK should be made to take in as many as migrants are there. Even if in millions. It is just simple responsibility for the deeds they have done. They should stop complaining. For the past 4 decades West has doubled down on state destruction across third world specially in recent times on Muslim lands. State destruction causes huge migrant waves. This is their making. They should rise up and accept the refugees.
> 
> The long term solution, is for West to understand that promoting Western ideas for which there is no foundation in other lands, only brings disaster. Bombing other nations to democracy and killing your way to attain women rights, does not work. And a big source of instability in Muslim lands is the Western support for Saudi Arabia and Takfirism. When Saudis openly fund and finance mosques in Europe, promoting Takfirism, this only shows the complicity of West with Saudis. Saudi Arabia is completely dependent on West. Without Western support Saudi Arabia can not go on and become the ideological and financial underwriters of Taliban, alqaida, Isis, boko-haram etc etc which only bring massive destruction in countries they ravage causing huge migrant waves.
> 
> West should not even complain. Almost every where the roots of problems can be traced to something West has done. In Iran they overthrew a democratic government in 1953. Even in Pakistan alot of the problems can be traced back to West eg. Kashmir was left undecided by the British intentionally. The West should stop complaining. They are rich and powerful. They are responsible for all this mess. They should share their wealth, their power and their genes with nations they have ravaged, in order to absolve themselves of their sins. I see, no other solution.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they wont in long run. The prime example of which is you. I hear that you are from Guatemalan genetic stock, living in Europe with a European citizenship.




The simple solution is that the crazy Iranian mullah regime who has its hands dirty in all the ME wars-in Syria,Iraq,Yemen,Palestine,Lebanon and even helped the US in Afghanistan should take them in as a direct muslim Ummah neighbour.You even have troops on the ground in Iraq/Syria and have the audacity to point fingers at others.


----------



## Daneshmand

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> As I said before, saying _"it's your fault, you fix it!"_ will not work here, because the response is going to be _"it is your country, it is primarily your own responsibility"._



No dear. The responsiblity is swimming across seas and is washing ashore in their country. They can moan and bittchh around. Who they are going to complain to? Assad? The non-existent government in Somalia? Iran?  Pakistan? 

There is nobody they can complain to. They have been destroying the STATES and the GOVERNANCE structures of these lands because ideologically they were not as per the European taste. There is nobody left to complain to. They have eliminated all other forces. The only force remaining and capable of coping with this disaster is themselves. 

So it is not even a case of whose responsibility is this. It is already a European responsibility. It is just these guys are now cowarding out because they are afraid their women might have some fun with these fine young and massive African gentlemen. And this is racism.


----------



## gau8av

it's very sad when people are displaced and have to leave their homes because war and conflicts they didn't necessarily ask for came to their neighborhoods.

but what I don't understand is, why these people are not going to other states in the region where there isn't war and conflict and where it'll be culturally much easier to integrate.. where the hell are Iran and Saudi now ? 

and, are some of these people abusing their misfortune as an opportunity to get to greener pastures in *secular *Europe, where many will refuse to integrate into society and some might even harbour pro jihadist feelings and might abuse the social welfare systems ? 

these are real fears Europeans have and they must be addressed without being scared of being not being PC enough 

bleeding heart today ? tomorrow you might actually get a jihad bullet in your chest..

sad but true..


----------



## Daneshmand

flamer84 said:


> The simple solution is that the crazy Iranian mullah regime who has its hands dirty in all the ME wars-in Syria,Iraq,Yemen,Palestine,Lebanon and even helped the US in Afghanistan should take them in as a direct muslim Ummah neighbour.You even have troops on the ground in Iraq/Syria and have the audacity to point fingers at others.



Oh, we already did once, along with Pakistan. Millions of Afghans. Now it is the turn of Europe.

You mess up other countries. You will own the mess. Europe has been destroying states. It was Europe that destroyed Libya. Iran is just fighting the Europe supported Isis. The same Isis whose ranks are filled with French and British citizens.


----------



## flamer84

Daneshmand said:


> Oh, we already did once, along with Pakistan. Millions of them. Now it is the turn of Europe.
> 
> You mess up other countries. You will own the mess.




Iran has more responsibility for the mess in the ME,hence me talking about your people running around war zones.


----------



## VCheng

Daneshmand said:


> It is just these guys are now cowarding out because they are afraid their women might have some fun with these fine young and massive African gentlemen.



Ah yes, the good old argument about whose dicks are bigger. Is that really appropriate here?


----------



## LowPost

Spectre said:


> If I had my way CIA and entire US covert intelligence outfits would be tried for war crimes for providing false pretext to invade Iraq and then creating this mess in ME. No one has any delusions anymore for the cause of this chaos in ME.



The best thing we can do right now is to pin our hopes on Jeremy Corbyn.

* Jeremy Corbyn to apologise for Iraq war on behalf of Labour if he becomes leader *

The Labour leadership frontrunner Jeremy Corbyn is to issue a public apology over the Iraq war on behalf of the party if he becomes leader next month, a move Tony Blair repeatedly resisted.

In a statement to the Guardian, Corbyn said he would apologise to the British people for the “deception” in the runup to the 2003 invasion and to the Iraqi people for their subsequent suffering.

Such an apology would be important symbolically – particularly in a party where Iraq remains a sore point, 12 years after Britain joined the US in the invasion – and signal a wider departure from existing Labour’s defence and foreign policy.

The MP made a vow that suggests future UK military interventions will become rarer: “Let us say we will never again unnecessarily put our troops under fire and our country’s standing in the world at risk. Let us make it clear that Labour will never make the same mistake again, will never flout the United Nations and international law.”

This effectively rules out Labour under Corbyn from supporting David Cameron’s government in a proposed House of Commons vote to expand to Syria the current UK air strikes in Iraq against Islamic State.

The planned apology over Iraq is aimed at helping win back party members who either left or have stayed but felt estranged as a result of the decision to go to war, which Corbyn voted against. To win in 2020, Labour needed to rebuild its coalition with those who opposed the conflict, Corbyn said.

“So it is past time that Labour apologised to the British people for taking them into the Iraq war on the basis of deception and to the Iraqi people for the suffering we have helped cause. Under our Labour, we will make this apology,” he added.

The Iraq Body Count project puts the civilian death toll at between 143,042 and 162,277 since the invasion that toppled Saddam Hussein, though others put it much higher. The number of British personnel killed in the war was 179 and the US 4,425.

Corbyn’s planned apology attempts to pre-empt the findings of the long-delayed Chilcot inquiry into the Iraq war. “The endless delay on the Chilcot inquiry is wrong. But we don’t have to wait for Chilcot to know that mistakes were made and we need to make amends,” Corbyn said.

Pressure on the six-year-old Chilcot inquiry to produce a report is intensifying. With patience running out, the government may announce next month a fixed timetable, with a date next year finally for publication. The report is expected to be critical of Blair and other senior government figures at the time.

One of Corbyn’s main rivals, Yvette Cooper, who voted for the military action in 2003, also touched on the issue of Iraq on Thursday. When asked on the BBC’s World at One to name one thing the 1997-2010 Labour government did wrong, she replied: “Iraq”. She added: “We need the Chilcot report out to know exactly what happened but we were wrong there were no weapons of mass destruction and also the strategy was wrong because it drew resources from Afghanistan at a crucial stage.”

When asked directly if she personally had been wrong in the way she had voted, she said: “We all were and we have to accept that and take responsibility for that.”

Apologies for historical events such as the one Corbyn is proposing have become increasingly popular over the past two decades, with Blair, Gordon Brown and Cameron making them over issues such as the slave trade, the treatment of the gay second world war codebreaker Alan Turing and the Hillsborough football disaster.

But the Iraq war remains particularly potent. Blair could not bring himself to apologise, issuing only an expression of regret for the loss of life when he gave evidence to the Chilcot inquiry in 2011. The then Labour leader, Ed Miliband, did not apologise either, only describing the war in 2010 as wrong.

The former adviser to president George W Bush, Karl Rove, also refused to apologise in April this when pressed by a US veteran of Iraq.

Corbyn, who opposed the invasion, said in his statement: “As a party, we found ourselves in the regrettable position of being aligned with one of the worst rightwing governments in US history, even as liberal opinion in the US was questioning the headlong descent into war.”

He added that Britain’s relationship with the US would be better in the long term if it were not regarded as likely to follow the White House without question. The Iraq war was wrong in principle, he said, a mistake of horrendous proportions, the price of which is still being paid.

“It has also lost Labour the votes of millions of our natural supporters, who marched and protested against the war. We turned our backs on them and many of them have either withheld their votes from us or felt disillusioned, unenthusiastic and unmotivated,” he said.

Channel 4 News has unearthed footage of Corbyn in 2014 comparing the actions of Isis to US forces retaking the Iraqi city of Fallujah in 2004. “Yes they are brutal, yes some of what they have done is quite appalling, likewise what the Americans did in Fallujah and other places is appalling,” Corbyn told Russia Today.

Corbyn’s campaign, in response, said he regarded Isis as a “vicious, repugnant force that has to be stopped”.

Corbyn is favourite to be elected Labour leader on 12 September. In contrast with his opponents Cooper, Andy Burnham and Liz Kendall, he has been attracting huge audiences at election meetings throughout the country. According to his campaign team, more than 21,000 have attended his rallies, 12,000 people have volunteered to help and more than 7,000 people have donated a total of £166,000 online.

There has been no drop-off in interest. In Nottingham on Thursday night, his campaign team said there was an estimated 900 people in the hall and an overspill of 300 outside. A meeting planned for Cambridge next week attracted more than 1,200 replies for places within hours of being advertised on Thursday.

As part of a major foreign policy overhaul after his election, assuming Corbyn wins, Labour would be unlikely to support the proposed renewal of the ageing Trident nuclear weapons programme; at the general election, the party’s policy was to support it. He is also sceptical about the role of Nato, in particular its eastwards expansion and the standoff with Russia.

Neither the Foreign Office or the Ministry of Defence would comment publicly on domestic political issues, such as the leadership contest. But the US would be opposed to any move by the UK to leave Nato.

A former senior Foreign Office official, who retains close links to his old department, said there was no nervousness at present about the prospect of Corbyn becoming leader, mainly because the expectation is that he is unlikely to become prime minister. But if there was a prospect of him becoming prime minister, it would not go down well either at the Foreign Office or in Washington, he said. “Our relationship with the US would go into deep freeze,” he added.

• This article was amended on 24 August 2015. An earlier version said Iraq Body Count put the civilian death toll since the 2003 invasion at 219,000 . That total is for civilian and combatant deaths.

Jeremy Corbyn to apologise for Iraq war on behalf of Labour if he becomes leader | Politics | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Ah yes, the good old argument about whose dicks are bigger. Is that really appropriate here?



I do not know. I do not care. @Atanz was saying their women love to have fun with these young gentlemen from Africa. I believe it is true. And their men then come here and bittcchh about it, complaining to us. 

I am sick and tired of their complaining.


----------



## VCheng

Daneshmand said:


> I do not know. I do not care. @Atanz was saying their women love to have fun with these young gentlemen from Africa. I believe it is true. And their men then come here and bittcchh about it, complaining to us.
> 
> I am sick and tired of their complaining.



The standards of discussion and promotion at PDF never cease to amaze me, that is all I will say here.


----------



## Penguin

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> The fault is nothing but a cycle. Monarchies lead by old men suppressing freedoms who are being supported by the west in return for buying weapons and selling cheap oil. When was the last time Holland criticized these nations? Whats the point of being free when you can't even hold a protest outside the Saudi/Kuwaiti/UAE/Bahraini Embassy?
> 
> Oh I forgot, selling FIFA World Cup hosting rights also.



When you get specific about which countries you are referring to, I will gladly find out for you if, when and how, and how often they were critisized by the government of the Kingdom of the Netherlands.

When you can't hold a protest, obviously you are not 100% free. However, as we all know, my freedom ends where yours begins and vice versa, so there's always some limit and Always some compromise.

Meanwhile, back in The Hague...

Januari 2015: hundred demonstrate at the Saudi embassy in The Hague to demand the release of Raif Badawi
Honderden demonstreren voor vrijlating Raif Badawi

Bahrein doesn't have a representation/diplomatic mission in The Netherlands and vice versa.


----------



## Daneshmand

flamer84 said:


> Iran has more responsibility for the mess in the ME,hence me talking about your people running around war zones.



No it does not. The Africans know it too. They are swimming to Europe and not to Iran. They love you guys. They love to raise families in Europe and not Iran.

At any rate, Iran is under sanctions and not very rich. Germany, France and UK on the other hand have sexual and social freedoms plus rich economies which are mouth watering for these young African gentlemen. 

Deal with it. Stop bittching about it. The world is a global village. This, I have been hearing from Western media since I was a kid.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The standards of discussion and promotion at PDF never cease to amaze me, that is all I will say here.



You are amazing. Why do you think these guys are complaining? This is the most important reason, if not the only one. Their genes are recessive. They are scared of being wiped out. Or are you that innocent?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Daneshmand said:


> No it does not. The Africans know it too. They are swimming to Europe and not to Iran. They love you guys. They love to raise families in Europe and not Iran.
> 
> At any rate, Iran is under sanctions and not very rich. Germany, France and UK on the other hand have sexual and social freedoms plus rich economies which are mouth watering for these young African gentlemen.
> 
> Deal with it. Stop bittching about it. The world is a global village. This, I have been hearing from Western media since I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> You are amazing. Why do you think these guys are complaining? This is the most important reason, if not the only one. Their genes are recessive. They are scared of being wiped out. Or are you that innocent?




Now you're just acting out.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Azizam said:


> I cant see muslim champions like iran and saudi arabia taking them in and letting them marry their women. But they have enough resources and time to send thousands of crazed rabid jihadi dogs into other countries and cause destruction and mayhem in the name of islamic solidarity. Islamic solidarity only applies when used for destruction and chaos.



What the hell is your problem? You Sri Lankan's invented and *patented* the concept of strap on a *explosive dildo* then blow yourself up. Have a look at the LTTE severed heroine who blew up Gandhi way back in 1991. Since then you had a suicidal internal war that cost 100,000 dead in a counytry of only 20 million. Your country produced waves after wave of muglee Tamils that have put shadows on entire parts of Europe and then you gob here like Europeans. At least I can see where they coming from. You though are lowest common denominator a wanna be European. Lot of those Syrian's will get accepted in parts of Europe far faster than you.

Rajiv Gandhi Killing
Sri Lankan Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Australia in row over boats carrying Tamil asylum seekers - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Daneshmand said:


> No it does not. The Africans know it too. They are swimming to Europe and not to Iran. They love you guys. They love to raise families in Europe and not Iran.
> 
> At any rate, Iran is under sanctions and not very rich. Germany, France and UK on the other hand have sexual and social freedoms plus rich economies which are mouth watering for these young African gentlemen.
> 
> Deal with it. Stop bittching about it. The world is a global village. This, I have been hearing from Western media since I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> You are amazing. Why do you think these guys are complaining? This is the most important reason, if not the only one. Their genes are recessive. They are scared of being wiped out. Or are you that innocent?



We need them so badly that the mayors leave them in dirty ghettos where the firefighters,medics,police dont dare/want to go.


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> We need them so badly that the mayors leave them in dirty ghettos where the firefighters,medics,police dont dare/want to go.




Pls don't interfere with their wet dreams of turning Europe into a caliphate and having white women in their harems.They're going at this for 1400 years now,i guess they missed the lessons of the past.No means NO,but they still don't get it by now.Oh well,ghetto camps and what not in the future will drive the point home once again.

As another point,93% of Czechs reject muslim refugees but nobody has a problem with their large Vietnamese community.Me thinks racism is not the problem here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> Now you're just acting out.



That guy with Atanz or whatever always talk about women sex and whatsoever. They are in need of action,dont offense them. They never had the chance to. Hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Gabriel92 said:


> We need them so badly that the mayors leave them in dirty ghettos where the firefighters,medics,police dont dare/want to go.



You certainly are joking.

This is not how the science of biology and demographics work. In these sciences, it does not matter whether police or firefighters are there. It does not matter what the quality of life is. All that matter is the fertility rate.

Got that? FERTILITY RATE.

Because in a few decades, a community with a fertility rate of 5.5, would outnumber a community with a fertility rate of 1.5.

It is simple mathematics. In the next century, it would not matter whether the great grand fathers of the French were living in Ghettos. All that will matter will be that those fathers did their job. They pollinated the flowers that blossomed to make a new France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Daneshmand said:


> You certainly are joking.
> 
> This is not how the science of biology and demographics work. In these sciences, it does not matter whether police or firefighters are there. It does not matter what the quality of life is. All that matter is the fertility rate.
> 
> Got that? FERTILITY RATE.
> 
> Because in a few decades, a community with a fertility rate of 5.5, would outnumber a community with a fertility rate of 1.5.
> 
> It is simple mathematics. In the next century, it would not matter whether the great grand fathers of the French were living in Ghettos. All that will matter will be that those fathers did their job. They pollinated the flowers that blossomed to make a new France.




Dream on ,some thought that way in the Iberian peninsula some hundreds of years ago.Heck,they had all to themselves until some nasty Aragonese,Castilians,Portuguese showed them the door and pushed them into the sea.It's nice to see your dreams of breeding out the hosts,but the hosts will cancel this nightmare when they'll have enough,and the time is ticking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

@Thəorətic Muslim

Arms transfer from The Netherlands to Saudi/Kuwaiti/UAE/Bahraini 1994 to 2014 (from Sipri)

*Bahrain
S:* Netherlands
13 M-110A2 203mm Self-propelled gun 1993 1994 13 Second-hand; part of $7.5 m deal
3 M-113 APC 1993 1994 3 Second-hand; part of $7.5 m deal;
M-577A1 CP version
25 AIFV IFV (1995) 1996 25 Second-hand
35 M-113C&R Reconnaissance AV 1997 1997-1998 35 Second-hand

*Saudi Arabia
S:* Netherlands
(225) SQUIRE Ground surv radar 2009 2011-2014 (175) Sold via French company (part of 'Miksa' deal); for border security

*UAE
L:* Netherlands
2 FOPV-850 Corvette 2014 AED1 b ($272 m) deal; for coast guard; with hulls from Romanian production line fitted out in Abu Dhabi
*S:* Netherlands
(87) M-109A1 155mm Self-propelled gun 1995 1997-1999 (87) Second-hand; M-109A3 version; modernized (incl with Swiss gun and South African fire control system) to M-109L47 before delivery for $32 m; for Abu Dhabi
2 Goalkeeper CIWS 1996 1997-1998 2 For modernization of 2 Kortenaer frigates
2 Kortenaer Frigate 1996 1997-1998 2 Second-hand; $320 m deal; modernized before delivery; UAE designation Abu Dhabi
10 Scout Sea search radar 1996 1997-2001 (10) For modernization of 2 Kortenaer frigates, 6 TNC-45 FAC and 2 other ships

What NL Imports and where from:
OEC: Netherlands (NLD) Profile of Exports, Imports and Trade Partners

The Netherlands pays more for oil imports than the US but less than Australia
Energy - Crude oil import prices - OECD Data


The Netherlands is the second-largest producer and exporter of natural gas in Europe, following Norway, and the Netherlands is home to Europe's largest natural gas trading hub in terms of spot volumes.

The Netherlands is a major petroleum liquids refining and storage center.

Petroleum accounted for just over half of Dutch energy consumption in 2012. EIA estimates that the Netherlands consumed about 980,000 bbl/d of oil in 2014, but domestically produced only 66,000 bbl/d. The country imported crude oil primarily from Russia, Norway, Nigeria, the United Kingdom, and Saudi Arabia.
Netherlands - International - Analysis - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


Yeah lots of arms for oil ....


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> Dream on ,some thought that way in the Iberian peninsula some hundreds of years ago.Heck,they had all to themselves until some nasty Aragonese,Castilians,Portuguese showed them the door and pushed them into the sea.It's nice to see your dreams of breeding out the hosts,but the hosts will cancel this nightmare when they'll have enough,and the time is ticking.



Whats goin on today is an insult to those that fought in Gaule against muslim expension. But time will come when we will repeat that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Daneshmand said:


> You certainly are joking.
> 
> This is not how the science of biology and demographics work. In these sciences, it does not matter whether police or firefighters are there. It does not matter what the quality of life is. All that matter is the fertility rate.
> 
> Got that? FERTILITY RATE.
> 
> Because in a few decades, a community with a fertility rate of 5.5, would outnumber a community with a fertility rate of 1.5.
> 
> It is simple mathematics. In the next century, it would not matter whether the great grand fathers of the French were living in Ghettos. All that will matter will be that those fathers did their job. They pollinated the flowers that blossomed to make a new France.



Demographic advantage is undeniable and that scares a lot of nations who have no answer for it. Their only hope lies in preventing this immense advantage from ever being harnessed and that is the long game being played here. 

When you turn a region into war-zone then there is no education, no employment, no growth prospects and the same demographic advantage turns into a mill stone around the neck. The uneducated, impoverished, hungry masses become a burden instead of an asset. In this chaos - monstrosities like ISIS thrive making it impossible for these societies to progress. 

As I have stated in my earlier post, the age of tactic of British of Divide and Rule is being applied again with a renewed fervor and new packaging. Sadly some countries are ever willing to act as facilitators after being blinded by the lure of Western Baubles.


----------



## VCheng

Daneshmand said:


> You are amazing. Why do you think these guys are complaining? This is the most important reason, if not the only one. Their genes are recessive. They are scared of being wiped out. Or are you that innocent?



Sir, I bow to your superior intelligence and knowledge, and bow out of this thread.


----------



## MarkusS

Daneshmand said:


> You certainly are joking.
> 
> This is not how the science of biology and demographics work. In these sciences, it does not matter whether police or firefighters are there. It does not matter what the quality of life is. All that matter is the fertility rate.
> 
> Got that? FERTILITY RATE.
> 
> Because in a few decades, a community with a fertility rate of 5.5, would outnumber a community with a fertility rate of 1.5.
> 
> It is simple mathematics. In the next century, it would not matter whether the great grand fathers of the French were living in Ghettos. All that will matter will be that those fathers did their job. They pollinated the flowers that blossomed to make a new France.




They get eliminated as we always did. So what are you talking about? Europe has a history of cleaning itself pretty spectacular once people get fed up.


----------



## Steve781

I knew it was too good to last. Cameron lost his balls after a single day.
David Cameron vows to review asylum policy as pressure grows | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Daneshmand said:


> I do not know. I do not care. @Atanz was saying their women love to have fun with these young gentlemen from Africa. I believe it is true. And their men then come here and bittcchh about it, complaining to us.
> 
> I am sick and tired of their complaining.



Go to London and you will see. What the blacks do is they rarely bother getting married. They just bounce around having kids from differant woman and in between "rapping".. I have never been to USA but from the media I get the feeling the same "jungle fever" is widespread there also. I have friends in the UK taxi trade in on Friday nights they tell me they are shocked at the number of black guy's going home with some drunk white girl. Meantime her brother/husband will be busy bashing the "*Moooslems*".

And you gotta kinda feel sorry for the black woman because of course the "spare white" guy's won't go with them and frankly I can see why. Anyhows they have found new fertile ground in Chinese girls .............. Bizzare. I guess globalization taking place?

And by the way *Obaa Maa *is example of this. He is a product of this *African cottage industry* and made it to the White House.

_"As Britain’s mixed-race population swells, another group appears destined to shrink. The Labour Force Survey reveals that 48% of black Caribbean men and 34% of black Caribbean women in couples are with partners of a different ethnic group—with higher proportions still among younger cohorts. Black Caribbean children under ten years old are outnumbered two-to-one by children who are a mixture of white and black Caribbean"_

Who Stole all the Black Women from Britain? | Media Diversified

http://www.economist.com/news/brita...britain-changing-neighbourhoodsand-perplexing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

*Bahrain
S:* United Kingdom 1 BAe-146 Transport aircraft 2001 2001 1 $25 m deal; Avro RJ-85 version
3 T-67 Firefly Trainer aircraft 2002 2003 3 T-67M260 version
6 Hawk-100 Trainer/combat ac 2003 2006 6 Hawk-129 version; possibly option on 6 more

*Kuwait
S:* United Kingdom 16 EMB-312 Tucano Trainer aircraft 1989 1995 (16) Tucano T-52 version
254 MCV-80 Warrior IFV 1993 1995-1997 254 $740 m deal (offsets 30%); incl 21 command post, repair and ARV versions
(250) Starburst Portable SAM 1993 1995 (250) GBP50 m ($80 m; incl 50 launchers)
8 Seaspray MP aircraft radar (1995) 1999-2000 8 For 8 P-37BRL (Combattante-1 or Um Almaradim) FAC from France
(80) Sea Skua Anti-ship missile 1997 2000 (80) $89 m deal; Sea Skua SL version; for 8 PB-37BRL FAC
(10) RMTS IFV turret 2007 2010-2011 (10) For Desert Chameleon IFV from USA

*Saudi Arabia
L:* United Kingdom (50) MSTAR Ground surv radar (1997) 1998-2000 (50) Assembled from kits in Saudi Arabia
*S:* United Kingdom 3 Sandown Minehunter 1988 1991-1997 3 Part of $7 b 'Al Yamamah-1' deal; Saudi designation Al Jawf; option on 3 more not used
(250) ALARM ARM (1991) 1991-1998 (250) Part of $7 b 'Al Yamamah-1' deal
20 Hawk-60 Trainer/combat ac 1993 1997 20 Part of $17 b 'Al Yamamah-2' deal; Hawk-65A version
48 Tornado IDS FGA aircraft 1993 1996-1998 48 Part of $17 b 'Al Yamamah-2' deal; incl 6 reconnaissance version; originally 12 Tornado IDS and 36 Tornado ADV version planned, but ADV version changed to IDS after US allowed delivery of F-15C for interceptor (but not for FGA) role
73 AMS 120mm Mortar turret 1996 2000 (73) $57 m deal (incl ammunition from Belgium); for 73 Piranha/LAV AFSVs delivered from Canada
100 Paveway Guided bomb 1999 2000 100 Second-hand; Paveway-3 version
(261) Tactica APC (2006) 2008-2009 (261) For National Guard; incl from Belgian production line
72 Typhoon FGA aircraft 2007 2009-2014 (45) GBP4.4 b deal (part of up to GBP20 b 'Project Salam'); Typhoon F-2 (Typhoon Tranche-2) version
3 Air refuel system Air refuel system 2008 2011-2012 (3) For 3 A-330 MRTT tanker/transport aircraft from Spain
(1000) Brimstone ASM (2008) 2011-2014 (1000) For Tornado combat aircraft
3 Air refuel system Air refuel system 2009 2014 1 For 3 A-330 MRTT tanker/transport aircraft from Spain
(350) Storm Shadow/SCALP ASM (2009) 2011-2013 (350) For modernized Tornado combat aircraft
22 Hawk-100 Trainer/combat ac (2012) Part of GBP1.6 b deal; Hawk AJT version; delivery from 2016
(2400) Paveway Guided bomb 2013 GBP150 m ($250 m) deal; Paveway-4 version; for Typhoon and modernized Tornado combat aircraft; delivery 2015
. . Storm Shadow/SCALP ASM 2013 For Tornado and/or Typhoon combat aircraft
. . Meteor BVRAAM (2014) For Typhoon combat aircraft

*UAE
S:* United Kingdom (1750) PGM-500/PGM-2000 ASM 1985 1989-1998 (1750) For Mirage-2000 combat aircraft; PGM-500 and PGM-2000 versions; also designated Hakeem or Al Hakeem and PGM-1A/B and possibly PGM-2
18 Hawk-100 Trainer/combat ac 1989 1993-1994 18 $175 m deal; for Abu Dhabi; Hawk-102 version
4 Hawk-50 Trainer/combat ac (1994) 1995 4 For Abu Dhabi; Hawk Mk-63C version
2 Protector Patrol craft 1998 1999 2 For Coast Guard
1 Learjet-35/36 Light transport ac (2000) 2001 1 Second-hand; for target-towing; Learjet-35A version
1 Learjet-35/36 Light transport ac 2004 2004 1 Second-hand; Learjet-35A version
3 Air refuel system Air refuel system 2008 2013 3 For 3 A-330 MRTT tanker/transport aircraft from Spain
6 Trent Turbofan 2008 2013 6 For 3 A-330 MRTT tanker/transport aircraft from Spain; Trent-772B version


LOTS OF ARMS, BUT LITTLE OIL!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Steve781 said:


> I knew it was too good to last. Cameron lost his balls after a single day.
> David Cameron vows to review asylum policy as pressure grows | Daily Mail Online




Luckily for Europe,it found unlikely heroes in Victor Orban (as much as i dislike him) and other EE states.The Hungarian dude just told the farts in Bruxelles and Germany to piss off,if they want immigrants,they can have them.The Czech Republic just said it will change its laws and won't have any "refugees"...0,nada,rien,nothing.Same for Slovakia ,Poland.

Seriously though,some of you Westerners are insane,i'm reading a leftist forum where Eastern Europeans get attacked for not sharing "European values".It's a troll fest East vs West,some German politicians suggested cutting EU funds for Eastern states.Oh well,bye bye EU,keep your "funds" and all the immigrants in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

German oil imports by country






*Bahrain
S:* Germany (FRG) 2 Bo-105C Light helicopter (1993) 1994 2 Bo-105CBS-5 version; incl for SAR and MP

*Kuwait
S:* Germany (FRG) 15 TM-170 Hermelin APC (1993) 1994 15 For police
16 MTU-538 Diesel engine (1995) 1999-2000 16 For 8 P-37BRL (Combattante-1 or Um Almaradim) FAC from France
(54) BF-12L413 Diesel engine 1998 2000-2001 (54) For 27 PLZ-45 self propelled guns and 27 PCV-45 ALV from China, from Chinese production line
(48) BF-12L413 Diesel engine 2001 2002-2003 (48) For 24 PLZ-45 self propelled guns and 24 PCV-45 ALV from China; from Chinese production line
8 Condor APC (2003) 2004 8 For National Guard; Condor-2 version

*Saudi Arabia
S:* Germany (FRG) (100) Deutz V-10 Diesel engine (1995) 1998-2005 (100) For 100 AF-40-8-1 APC produced in Saudi Arabia
(80) OM-366 Diesel engine 2006 2010-2011 (80) For 80 CAESAR self-propelled guns from France
(54) BF-12L413 Diesel engine (2007) 2008-2009 (54) For 54 PLZ-45 self propelled guns from China; from Chinese production line
(1400) IRIS-T SRAAM 2009 2010-2014 (1400) For Tornado and Typhoon combat aircraft
(20) OM-366 Diesel engine (2009) 2011 (20) For 20 CAESAR self-propelled guns from France
(10) Luna UAV 2010 2011-2012 (10) 
(32) OM-366 Diesel engine 2011 2013-2014 (32) For 32 CAESAR self-propelled guns from France
(73) OM-924 Diesel engine 2011 2013-2014 (73) For 73 Aravis APC from France
(191) OM-924 Diesel engine 2012 2014 (150) For 191 Aravis APC from France
(33) FPB-41 Patrol craft 2014 Designation uncertain (reported as 'patrol boats')

*UAE
S:* Germany (FRG) 436 MTU-883 Diesel engine 1993 1994-2010 (436) For 390 Leclerc tanks and 46 Leclerc ARV from France
12 G-115 Trainer aircraft 1995 1997 (12) $5.5 m deal; G-115TA version; option on 12 more not used
(24) BF6M Diesel engine 2002 2003 (24) For 24 BTR-3U IFV from Ukraine; engines fitted in UAE
85 BF6M Diesel engine 2003 2004-2005 (85) For modernization of 85 M-109L-47 self-propelled guns; BF-6M-1015CP version
(24) MTU-595 Diesel engine (2003) 2011-2014 16 For 6 Baynunah corvettes from France
32 Tpz-1 Fuchs APC 2005 2007-2009 (32) EUR160 m ($205 m) deal; Fuchs-2 version; incl 16 NBC and 8 biological warfare reconnaissance and 8 command post version
2 Frankenthal/Type-332 MCM ship 2006 2006 2 Second-hand
3 COBRA Arty locating radar 2009 2010 (3) 
(24) MTU-2000 Diesel engine 2009 2013-2014 (24) For 12 Ghannatha FAC from Sweden
4 MTU-4000 Diesel engine 2010 2013 4 For 2 Falaj-2 corvettes from Italy
2 Rmah Support ship 2011 2014 2 Possibly incl for minelaying


LOTS OF ARMS, LITTLE OIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

flamer84 said:


> Luckily for Europe,it found unlikely heroes in Victor Orban (as much as i dislike him) and other EE states.The Hungarian dude just told the farts in Bruxelles and Germany to piss off,if they want immigrants,they can have them.The Czech Republic just said it will change its laws and won't have any "refugees"...0,nada,rien,nothing.Same for Slovakia ,Poland.
> 
> Seriously though,some of you Westerners are insane,i'm reading a leftist forum where Eastern Europeans get attacked for not sharing "European values".It's a troll fest East vs West,some German politicians suggested cutting EU funds for Eastern states.Oh well,bye bye EU,keep your "funds" and all the immigrants in the world.


Hopefully Schengen will be broken up soon.


----------



## Penguin

France oil imports





*Bahrain
S:* France (1) Crotale SAM system (1994) 1995 (1) Supplier uncertain
(30) R-440 Crotale SAM (1994) 1995 (30) Supplier uncertain
(20) Black Scorpion APC/APV (2009) 2011-2014 (20) Probably assembled in Bahrain; Bahraini designation probably Faisal
(17) MM-40 Exocet Anti-ship missile (2009) 2010 (17) Designation uncertain (reported as missiles)

*Kuwait
S:* France 8 P-37BRL FAC 1995 1999-2000 8 $475 m 'Garoh' deal; Kuwaiti designation Um Almaradim; also designated Combattante-1; replacing ships lost during 1990-1991 Gulf War
1 TRS-22XX Air search radar 1995 1998 1 $54 m deal
20 VBL APV (1997) 1997 20
320 HOT-2 Anti-tank missile 1999 1999 320 Designation uncertain
2 AS365/AS565 Panther Helicopter (2002) 2005 2 For police
(20) VBL APV 2008 2009 20 VBL Mk-2 version

*Saudi Arabia
S:* France 3 F-3000S Frigate 1994 2002-2004 3 Part of $3.4 b 'Sawari-2' deal (offsets 35%); also designated Modified La Fayette; Saudi designation Al Riyadh
(50) MM-40 Exocet Anti-ship missile 1994 2000-2005 (50) For F-3000S (Al Riyadh) frigates; MM-40 Block-2 version
(249) HOT-2 Anti-tank missile (1995) 1997 249 Designation uncertain
12 AS-532U2 Cougar Helicopter 1996 1998-2001 12 $508 m 'Al Fahd'; armed AS-532A2 CSAR version
(14) ACMAT APC APC (1997) 1998 (14) For police
(75) ASTER-15 SAAM SAM (1997) 2002-2004 (75) For F-3000S (Al Riyadh) frigates
(40) F17 550mm AS/ASW torpedo (1997) 2002-2004 (40) For F-3000S (Al Riyadh) frigates
(2) VBL APV (1997) 1997 2
(30) VLRA TPK-BL APC (2005) 2006-2007 30 Possibly for police
(6) AS565M Panther Helicopter (2006) 2010-2011 (6)
(80) CAESAR 155mm Self-propelled gun 2006 2010-2011 (80) For National Guard
(1000) Mistral Portable SAM 2006 2007-2010 (1000) EUR500 m deal; for National Guard
(25) 2R2M 120MM Mortar 2007 2009-2010 (25) For M-113 mortar carrier; for National Guard
(30) Damocles Aircraft EO system (2007) 2009-2014 (30) For Tornado and Typhoon combat aircraft; possibly incl assembly or production of components in Saudi Arabia
20 CAESAR 155mm Self-propelled gun (2009) 2011 (20) For National Guard
73 Aravis APC 2011 2013-2014 (73) For National Guard
(1000) BONUS-2 Guided shell (2011) 2012-2013 (1000)
32 CAESAR 155mm Self-propelled gun 2011 2013-2014 (32) EUR169 m deal; assembled from kits in Saudi Arabia
20 Ground Master-60 Air search radar 2011 2013-2014 (6) Part of IMGP command/control systems for use with MPCV SAM system
(800) Mistral Portable SAM 2011 2013-2014 (460) Mistral-2 version for MPCV SAM systems
(49) MPCV Mobile AD system 2011 2013-2014 (29) For National Guard
191 Aravis APC 2012 2014 (120) For National Guard
(100) MILAN Anti-tank missile (2013) 2014 (100) For use on M-ATV armoured vehicles
(130) Mistral Portable SAM 2013 For Simbad RC system on 2 Boraida support ships

*UAE
L:* France 4 Baynunah Corvette 2003 2011-2014 4 $500-545 m 'Project Baynunah' (incl $205 m for French shipyard); 3 assembled in UAE
2 Baynunah Corvette 2005 AED1 b ($272 m) deal; part of 'Project Baynunah'
*S:* France 500 Mistral Portable SAM 1988 1993-1994 (500) For Abu Dhabi; deal incl also ATLAS launchers
390 Leclerc Tank 1993 1994-2006 (390) Part of $3.4 b deal (offsets 60%); incl 2 Driver Training Tank version
(28) Leclerc DNG ARV 1993 1997-2004 (28) Part of $3.4 b deal (offsets 60%)
18 Leclerc EPG AEV 1993 2008-2010 (18) Part of $3.4 b deal (offsets 60%); originally ordered as ARV but order changed to AEV
(10) AM-39 Exocet Anti-ship missile 1995 1995 (10) Deal worth $60 m incl modernization of UAE AS-332 to ASW/AS version
7 AS565S Panther ASW helicopter 1995 1999-2004 (7) $230 m deal; AS-565SB version; for Abu Dhabi
(60) AS-15TT Anti-ship missile (1997) 1999-2000 (60) For AS-565SB helicopters; for Abu Dhabi
(30) AS-15TT Anti-ship missile (1997) 2001-2002 (30) For AS-565SB helicopters; for Dubai
(4) AS565S Panther ASW helicopter 1997 2001-2002 (4) AS-565SB version; for Dubai
(500) MICA BVRAAM 1998 2003-2007 (500) For Mirage-2000-9 combat aircraft
(62) Mirage-2000-5 Mk-2 FGA aircraft 1998 2003-2007 (62) $3.4 b 'Bader-21' deal; ordered after USA refused sale of F-16 combat aircraft with long-range ASM capablity; Mirage-2000-9 version; incl 32 UAE Mirage-2000 rebuilt to Mirage-2000-9
500 R-550 Magic-2 SRAAM (1998) 2003-2007 (500) For Mirage 2000-9 combat aircraft
(600) Storm Shadow/SCALP ASM 1998 2003-2008 (600) Black Shaheen version (with reduced range to conform to 300km MTCR limits); for Mirage-2000-9 combat aircraft
(14) AS-350/AS-550 Fennec Light helicopter 1999 2001-2002 (14) FFR165 m ($27 m) deal; for Dubai; incl for training; AS-350B3 version
(15) AS-550C2 Fennec Combat helicopter 2000 2002-2005 15 AS-550C3 version
(30) AM-39 Exocet Anti-ship missile (2002) 2003 30
24 VBL APV 2003 2004 24
(62) Damocles Aircraft EO system (2004) 2005-2007 (62) For Mirage-2000-9 combat aircraft
150 MM-40-3 Exocet Anti-ship MI/SSM 2006 2010-2014 (91) Part of EUR400 m deal; for Baynunah corvettes and probably for Abu Dhabi frigate and Falaj-2 covettes
1 CAPTAS VDS ASW sonar (2009) 2013 1 For 1 Abu Dhabi frigate from Italy; CAPTAS Nano or CAPTAS Mk-2 version
2 Ocean Master MP aircraft radar 2009 2012 2 For modification of 2 Dash-8 transport aircraft to MP aircraft in Canada
1 UMS-4110 ASW sonar (2009) 2013 1 For 1 Abu Dhabi frigate from Italy
(20) MICA BVRAAM (2011) 2013 (20) VL-MICA SAM version; For Falaj-2 corvettes
17 Ground Master-200 Air search radar 2013 $396 m deal
2 Helios-2 Recce satellite (2013) EUR700 m deal; Pleiades version

EVEN MORE ARMS, LITTLE OIL!


----------



## flamer84

Steve781 said:


> Hopefully Schengen will be broken up soon.




That won't stop Western states from moaning when an Eastern state like Hungary builds a fence and tries to stop the Horde from entering as you have no balls in stopping them at your borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@flamer84 Between the western puzzies there are still the French... majority of us dont want more so called refugees. I really respect eastern europeans you cant fck with them... try to settle in Poland or Hungary.. wait for the surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

flamer84 said:


> That won't stop Western states from moaning when an Eastern state like Hungary builds a fence and tries to stop the Horde from entering as you have no balls in stopping them at your borders.


Italy and Greece need to do what Australia did.



Gabriel92 said:


> @flamer84 Between the western puzzies there are still the French... majority of us dont want more so called refugees. I really respect eastern europeans you cant fck with them... try to settle in Poland or Hungary.. wait for the surprise.


The people who cry "compassion" are exactly the people within whose neighbourhoods none of them will be settling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> @flamer84 Between the western puzzies there are still the French... majority of us dont want more so called refugees. I really respect eastern europeans you cant fck with them... try to settle in Poland or Hungary.. wait for the surprise.




I was amazed seeing so many Westerners turning on Eastern Europeans for being "racist".Ofcourse,that was a leftist forum,so it's not really a general thing i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> That won't stop Western states from moaning when an Eastern state like Hungary builds a fence and tries to stop the Horde from entering as you have no balls in stopping them at your borders.



Im not a fan of Orban,but he got the balls to do something instead of critizing and staying and doing nothing,we should help them,but socialists... Valls should accept migrants in his house. I swear to God that the next day,hell have another speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> Im not a fan of Orban,but he got the balls to do something instead of critizing and staying and doing nothing,we should help them,but socialists... Valls should accept migrants in his house. I swear to God that the next day,hell have another speech.




Yep,that's what i've always said,take 30-40 in your own houses (i'm sure they can afford it) and come back to us in a month or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

flamer84 said:


> Luckily for Europe,it found unlikely heroes in Victor Orban (as much as i dislike him) and other EE states.The Hungarian dude just told the farts in Bruxelles and Germany to piss off,if they want immigrants,they can have them.The Czech Republic just said it will change its laws and won't have any "refugees"...0,nada,rien,nothing.Same for Slovakia ,Poland.
> 
> Seriously though,some of you Westerners are insane,i'm reading a leftist forum where Eastern Europeans get attacked for not sharing "European values".It's a troll fest East vs West,some German politicians suggested cutting EU funds for Eastern states.Oh well,bye bye EU,keep your "funds" and all the immigrants in the world.



You still don't get it do you? The Western Europeans and Americans are by far the richest countries on earth. Without them you would be enjoying Vostok up your backside and standing long freaking ques for bread. You don't now because the West has let you muppets in to share their fruit with you.

Now ever think how the West is so rich ulike you Eastern European muppets who not long ago were slaves of the Ottoman and now act extra hard against Muslims because of this complex of having been raped by the Ottomans.

Well while the Ottomans were raping you guys the Western Europeans were doing in Africa, Asia and Middle East. While the Ottomans were riding your women the WEstern Europeans were selling African slaves and getting rich.

Even today you go anywhere you will find Americans and British followed by French in Africa, in Middle East and Asia making money and deals. Of course the other side of the coin is they get immigrants. If you look at the immigrants in France they are mostly from French speaking Africa. However the French have first rights n Algerian oil and gas. Not Romania.

Thats why I told you before it would be easy as sh*te to build a wall and shoot all the boats. They don't do that because they need to keep hold onto Algreria, Saudia Arabia and Africa for the bloody resources. The West to be fair works for it all over the world.

Look here while you complain about *Mooslems* the French President is







The Queen is







President Bush is






Prince Charles is






Angela Merkel is getting a blow job from Saudi king looking from the smiles on her face






Do you now why? Multibillion dolllar deals that keeps these Western economies mighty and that now you are milking as part of EU. It is a system you join and you take the good and bad. Trust me the system will win. The Muslim countries tried to take on were destroyed. Go ask Saddam, Gaddafi. Bottom line is *dollars, dollars *and lots of them.

*But notice there is no Romanian, Hungarian, Slovak, Bulgarian leaders. That is because the Saudi's will say f*uck off to them. They only interested in the big bad boys of the West. The ones with the goodies to offer. In order USA, UK, France and Germany. These leaders of the West are there to make sure those huge multi billion dollar companies make profits which feed the economies of these countries. Thats why they can afford to bail you guys with Euro grants.*

*And they happen to be the "West". Without them the Russians and theTurks would have right good bang fest again.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> I was amazed seeing so many Westerners turning on Eastern Europeans for being "racist".Ofcourse,that was a leftist forum,so it's not really a general thing i guess.



Luckily,socialists are endengered species over here,and i still have some hope when i see more and more patriots,loving their past,their country,culture,and dont want it to be destroyed under do called humanity. 
But you know who are the real ennemies ? These liberal socialists puzzies,just like the woman in the video i posted in the other thread.
How do Romanians see this ? Are they ready to coexist with migrants coming from nowhere ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Atanz said:


> You still don't get it do you? The Western Europeans and Americans are by far the richest countries on earth. Without them you would be enjoying Vostok up your backside and standing long freaking ques for bread. You don't now because the West has let you muppets in to share their fruit with you.
> 
> Now ever think how the West is so rich ulike you Eastern European muppets who not long ago were slaves of the Ottoman and now act extra hard against Muslims because of this complex of having been raped by the Ottomans.
> 
> Well while the Ottomans were raping you guys the Western Europeans were doing in Africa, Asia and Middle East. While the Ottomans were riding your women the WEstern Europeans were selling African slaves and getting rich.
> 
> Even today you go anywhere you will find Americans and British followed by French in Africa, in Middle East and Asia making money and deals. Of course the other side of the coin is they get immigrants. If you look at the immigrants in France they are mostly from French speaking Africa. However the French have first rights n Algerian oil and gas. Not Romania.
> 
> Thats why I told you before it would be easy as sh*te to build a wall and shoot all the boats. They don't do that because they need to keep hold onto Algreria, Saudia Arabia and Africa for the bloody resources. The West to be fair works for it all over the world.
> 
> Look here why you complain about Mooslems the French President is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Queen is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Bush is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charles is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you now why? Multibillion dolllar deals that keeps these Western economies mighty and that now you are milking as part of EU. It is a system you join and you take the good and bad. Trust me the system will win. The Muslim countries tried to take on were destroyed. Go ask Saddam, Gaddafi. Bottom line is *dollars, dollars *and lots of them.



Well,good for them.We're not complaining about muslims,we just won't take them in our countries.Deal with it.Do we owe you something ? NO



Gabriel92 said:


> Luckily,socialists are endengered species over here,and i still have some hope when i see more and more patriots,loving their past,their country,culture,and dont want it to be destroyed under do called humanity.
> But you know who are the real ennemies ? These liberal socialists puzzies,just like the woman in the video i posted in the other thread.
> How do Romanians see this ? Are they ready to coexist with migrants coming from nowhere ?




The Prime Minister said it will take some 2000 but that's like a personal opinion,the general opinion is one of rage if this happens.Nothing good will come of it if they try to do it,that's for sure,we haven't integrated the gypsies in 600 years,we really don't need extra headeche.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

The one thing that pisses me off is the vast majority seem to be young men, who should be fighting for their country against any extremists, instead they choose to flee. Whether or not that is for reasons such as not wanting to fight for dictator Assad or against him they are running from extremists who want your country to be eradicated and be a part of some bs Islamic superstate.

So I really dont care much for them, if my country is being attacked by mostly foreign invaders trying to turn my country into a religious hotbed of steaming shit I will grab an AK and go to the front and fight til my death not run to a richer country. I fear the reality is, they dont see alot wrong with the likes of IS otherwise why would you leave, if your a young man and afraid of your country being attacked then you fight for it, if your running its most likely because your somewhat sympathetic but not fully fledged to strap explosives to your chest and blow yourself up a checkpoint manned by 2 middle aged men.

They should create an unofficial army out of these young men and send them back home to take back their country, does nobody any good when your just hopping from country to country most likely never having any plans more longterm than your next meal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Guys we all got it wrong:

Pakistan bombed Syria. Iran killed Gaddafi. A Kazakh Nomad is responsible for migrant crisis in Europe. Maldives had been funding ''moderate'' fighters in Syria. True story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Yes, its all the fault of US, Nato and EU.
> NOTHING to do with aanything or anybody else.
> Wash your hands clean.
> What did YOU do TODAY to help persons displaced by conflict?
> What is YOUR country doing TODAY?
> How are YOU letting YOUR GOVERNMENT know what you want them to do?
> 
> In short: above bla bla bla bla is by people full of themsselves, talking from the comfort of their safe homes.


None of us can deny what sparked this specific migrant crisis is the destabilisation of the ME that was, largely, created in the wake of the 2003 invasion of Iraq and 2001 invasion of Afghanistan. And many (actually most) of the "coalition" were from Europe. It certainly appears to be a case of chickens coming home to roost or "blowback" by another name. 

I find it amusing how the US, who is by far the most culpable, has got away scott free in this context because there is no direct land route from the ME to North America.


----------



## Spectre

Schutz said:


> The one thing that pisses me off is the vast majority seem to be young men, who should be fighting for their country against any extremists, instead they choose to flee. Whether or not that is for reasons such as not wanting to fight for dictator Assad or against him they are running from extremists who want your country to be eradicated and be a part of some bs Islamic superstate.
> 
> So I really dont care much for them, if my country is being attacked by mostly foreign invaders trying to turn my country into a religious hotbed of steaming shit I will grab an AK and go to the front and fight til my death not run to a richer country. I fear the reality is, they dont see alot wrong with the likes of IS otherwise why would you leave, if your a young man and afraid of your country being attacked then you fight for it, if your running its most likely because your somewhat sympathetic but not fully fledged to strap explosives to your chest and blow yourself up a checkpoint manned by 2 middle aged men



Tell me one thing good sir, People who support Assad are being bombed. Assad is fighting ISIS who are the worst scum to ever have breathed air. Now even ISIS is being bombed. These people are damned if they do and damned if they don't.


How do you deal with that. What option does a Man with a starving family has? Does he go fight on the front and let his family die or does he go in search for a better life?

Tough questions no simple answers. Should have thought a bit before providing weapons, training and air support to rebels that you guys are opening a Pandora's Box. Now that same Assad is fighting ISIS do you align with a genocidal dictator or ISIS?

Should have thought a bit before invading Iraq on false pretexts that it may result in destabilization of whole ME.


----------



## VCheng

Abingdonboy said:


> I find it amusing how the US, who is by far the most culpable, has got away scott free in this context because there is no direct land route from the ME to North America.



It is amusing to you only because you choose to ignore the fact that USA itself was attacked om 9/11 using Afghanistan as a base.


----------



## Spectre

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It is amusing to you only because you choose to ignore the fact that USA itself was attacked om 9/11 using Afghanistan as a base.



Btw didn't US provide support to the same folks against USSR who would later form a part of Taliban and give a free reign and sanctuary to OBL to plan such dastardly attacks?

After USSR were outed from Afganishtan, how much did US spend on re-construction and rehabilitation and de-weaponzation of these fighters? I guess not much. They were the neglected love child of CIA and ISI, wasn't much of a surprise that there would be some blow-back.


----------



## xyxmt

Re-arrangement of world and its resources is taking place, when you start fcuking up the world it adjust itself...world/earth is living breathing entity and it has build in defense system and right now that defense system has been invoked. Lets see who wants to get in the way and stop this re-arrangement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It is amusing to you only because you choose to ignore the fact that USA itself was attacked om 9/11 using Afghanistan as a base.


Afghanistan was a fair fight initially and I more than support the operations launched in the latter half of 2001. However, the moment the Afghan mission turned from taking out the Taliban and AQ into a nation building mission at the behest of industrialists who were set (and have as a result) make billions from an ongoing conflict of that kind the US has lost my sympathy. 

And really sir, Afghanistan barely factors into this present crisis, the vast majority of immigrants trying to get into Europe are coming from Syria, Libya and Iraq. The 2003 Iraq war had NOTHING to do with 9/11 and the invasion was the domino that has created the current "crisis".


----------



## VCheng

Spectre said:


> Btw didn't US provide support to the same folks against USSR who would later form a part of Taliban and give a free reign and sanctuary to OBL to plan such dastardly attacks?
> 
> After USSR were outed from Afganishtan, how much did US spend on re-construction and rehabilitation and de-weaponzation of these fighters? I guess not much. They were the neglected love child of CIA and ISI, wasn't much of a surprise that there would be some blow-back.



Who is friend or foe keeps changing in international geopolitics, of course. Nothing new or strange in that.



Abingdonboy said:


> Afghanistan was a fair fight initially and I more than support the operations launched in the latter half of 2001. However, the moment the Afghan mission turned from taking out the Taliban and AQ into a nation building mission at the behest of industrialists who were set (and have as a result) make billions from an ongoing conflict of that kind the US has lost my sympathy.
> 
> And really sir, Afghanistan barely factors into this present crisis, the vast majority of immigrants trying to get into Europe are coming from Syria, Libya and Iraq. The 2003 Iraq war had NOTHING to do with 9/11 and the invasion was the domino that has created the current "crisis".



What if the plan is to remake the _entire _region just like after WW1?


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> None of us can deny what sparked this specific migrant crisis is the destabilisation of the ME that was, largely, created in the wake of the 2003 invasion of Iraq and 2001 invasion of Afghanistan. And many (actually most) of the "coalition" were from Europe. It certainly appears to be a case of chickens coming home to roost or "blowback" by another name.
> 
> I find it amusing how the US, who is by far the most culpable, has got away scott free in this context because there is no direct land route from the ME to North America.





> *Syria*, officially the *Syrian Arab Republic*, is a country in Western Asia. De jure Syrian territory is bordering *Lebanon* and the Mediterranean Sea to the west, *Turkey* to the north, *Iraq* to the east, *Jordan* to the south, and *Israel* to the southwest. Since March 2011, Syria has been embroiled in an uprising against Assad and the Ba'athist government as part of the Arab Spring. The ongoing Syrian Civil War was inspired by the Arab Spring revolutions. It began in 2011 as a chain of peaceful protests, followed by a crackdown by the Syrian Army, a crackdown which contributed to the Syrian Civil War and Syria becoming among the least peaceful countries in the world.


Syria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The *Arab Spring* was a revolutionary wave of demonstrations and protests (both non-violent and violent), riots, and civil wars in the Arab world that began on 17 December 2010 in Tunisia with the Tunisian Revolution, and spread throughout the countries of the Arab League and its surroundings. While the wave of initial revolutions and protests faded by mid-2012, some started to refer to the succeeding and still ongoing large-scale discourse conflicts in the Middle East and North Africa as the Arab Winter. The most radical discourse from Arab Spring into the still ongoing civil wars took place in Syria as early as the second half of 2011.
> By the end of February 2012, rulers had been forced from power in Tunisia, Egypt, Libya, and Yemen; civil uprisings had erupted in Bahrain and Syria; major protests had broken out in Algeria, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Morocco, and Sudan; and minor protests had occurred in Mauritania, Oman, Saudi Arabia, Djibouti, Western Sahara, and Palestine. Weapons and Tuareg fighters returning from the Libyan Civil War stoked a simmering conflict in Mali which has been described as "fallout" from the Arab Spring in North Africa.
> The protests shared some techniques of civil resistance in sustained campaigns involving strikes, demonstrations, marches, and rallies, as well as the effective use of social media to organize, communicate, and raise awareness in the face of state attempts at repression and Internet censorship, most notably used by the youth members of the Arab population.
> Many Arab Spring demonstrations were met with violent responses from authorities, as well as from pro-government militias and counter-demonstrators. These attacks were answered with violence from protestors in some cases.[26][27][28] A major slogan of the demonstrators in the Arab world is _Ash-sha`b yurid isqat an-nizam_ ("the people want to bring down the regime").
> Some observers have drawn comparisons between the Arab Spring movements and the Revolutions of 1989 (also known as the "Autumn of Nations") that swept through Eastern Europe and the Second World, in terms of their scale and significance. Others, however, have pointed out that there are several key differences between the movements, such as the desired outcomes, the effectiveness of civil resistance, and the organizational role of Internet-based technologies in the Arab revolutions


Arab Spring - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Yeah right, ALL DUE TO IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN.
And nothing due to the people of said nations.

The first protests that occurred in Tunisia on 18 December 2010
With the success of the protests in Tunisia, a wave of unrest struck Algeria, Jordan, Egypt, and Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Who is friend or foe keeps changing in international geopolitics, of course. Nothing new or strange in that.



I agree but then you shouldn't get all self righteous quote 9/11 attacks for justification of all subsequent US actions however illegal and contrived. When you have been playing the dirty game of International Geo-Politics for so long, don't expect a win at all times. 

The poster had correctly said US had gone scott-free for its crime of invading Iraq and meddling in ME post 9/11 without bearing the consequences of Refugee Crisis on it's shore. He was right in his indignation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

=


Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What if the plan is to remake the _entire _region just like after WW1?


Come on sir, let's not rewrite history, the events of 2003 and what followed were not part of some altruistic master plan initiated by George W Bush.

(and I assume you are referring to the Marshall plan after WW2?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Abingdonboy said:


> =
> 
> Come on sir, let's not rewrite history, the events of 2003 and what followed were not part of some altruistic master plan initiated by George W Bush.
> 
> (and I assume you are referring to the Marshall plan after WW2?)



No Sir, I am talking about the aftermath of the fall of the Ottoman Empire in WW1 which created the present day Middle East. Nothing altruistic in what I am saying, just a recognition of what might need to be done for the region in an expansive way once again.


----------



## Penguin

*@Abingdonboy*

Participants in Operation Enduring Freedom

1 Afghanistan

2 Australia

3 Armenia

4 Azerbaijan

5 Bangladesh

6 Bulgaria

7 Belgium

8 Bosnia and Herzegovina

9 Canada

10 China

11 Congo

12 Cyprus

13 Czech Republic

14 Denmark

15 Egypt

16 Estonia

17 France

18 Georgia

19 Germany

20 Greece

21 Hungary

22 India

23 Iran

24 Ireland

25 Italy

26 Japan

27 Kuwait

28 Kyrgyzstan

29 Latvia

30 Lithuania

31 Macedonia

32 Malaysia

33 Montenegro

34 Netherlands

35 New Zealand

36 Norway

37 Oman

38 Pakistan

39 Poland

40 Portugal

41 Qatar

42 Romania

43 Russia

44 Slovakia

45 Slovenia

46 South Korea

47 Spain

48 Sudan

49 Sweden

50 Switzerland

51 Tajikistan

52 Thailand

53 Turkey

54 Turkmenistan

55 United Arab Emirates

56 Ukraine

57 United Kingdom

58 United States

59 Uzbekistan

The 2013 invasion of Iraq consisted of 21 days of major combat operations, in which a combined force of troops from the United States, the United Kingdom, Australia and Poland
Members of the Coalition included
Australia: 2,000 invasion,
[Poland]: 200 invasion—2,500 peak,
Spain: 1,300 invasion
United Kingdom: 46,000 invasion,
United States: 150,000 to 250,000 invasion.
Other members of the coalition were
Afghanistan,
Albania,
Angola,
Azerbaijan,
Bulgaria,
Colombia,
Costa Rica,
the Czech Republic,
Denmark,
Dominican Republic,
El Salvador,
Eritrea,
Estonia,
Ethiopia,
Georgia,
Honduras,
Hungary,
Iceland,
Italy,
Japan,
Kuwait,
Latvia,
Lithuania,
Macedonia,
Marshall Islands,
Micronesia,
Mongolia,
the Netherlands,
Nicaragua,
Palau,
Panama,
the Philippines,
Portugal,
Romania,
Rwanda,
Singapore,
Slovakia,
Solomon Islands,
South Korea,
Tonga,
Turkey,
Uganda,
Ukraine, and
Uzbekistan.
At least 15 other countries participated covertly.


----------



## VCheng

Spectre said:


> I agree but then you shouldn't get all self righteous quote 9/11 attacks for justification of all subsequent US actions however illegal and contrived. When you have been playing the dirty game of International Geo-Politics for so long, don't expect a win at all times.
> 
> The poster had correctly said US had gone scott-free for its crime of invading Iraq and meddling in ME post 9/11 without bearing the consequences of Refugee Crisis on it's shore. He was right in his indignation.



You win some, you lose some. The great game goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Yeah right, ALL DUE TO IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN.
> And nothing due to the people of said nations.
> 
> The first protests that occurred in Tunisia on 18 December 2010
> With the success of the protests in Tunisia, a wave of unrest struck Algeria, Jordan, Egypt, and Yemen


Of course all these above nations are culpable in their own way but the catalyst was 2003 (Afghanistan not so much but it played a part), it created a destabilised region that others exploited and made worse. Prior to 2003, the region was hardly safe or prosperous but it was in a state of fine balance with opposing counterweights, the vacuum created post-2003 compounded and compounded and what we see today is the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Penguin said:


> The first protests that occurred in Tunisia on 18 December 2010
> With the success of the protests in Tunisia, a wave of unrest struck Algeria, Jordan, Egypt, and Yemen



Protests happen every where. Police kills people every where. Even in United States.

But in Libya NATO started giving Air cover and flew air support missions to empower alqadia.

In Syria, NATO started to support "moderate" rebels aka ISIS who are mostly British and French citizens.

In Afghanistan, NATO supported Mujahedin to fight USSR.

In Somalia NATO supported warlords to bring down the communist government of Somalia. After the fall of the Somali communist government, Somalia was left to be run by war lords.

etc etc etc.

Your criticism would have been valid, if NATO was not going around empowering Wahabi extremists and providing Air Support to alqaida and Isis in addition to protecting the tyrants in Saudi Arabia who breed Wahabi extremism for global export.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Daneshmand said:


> Oh, we already did once, along with Pakistan. Millions of Afghans. Now it is the turn of Europe.
> 
> You mess up other countries. You will own the mess. Europe has been destroying states. It was Europe that destroyed Libya. Iran is just fighting the Europe supported Isis. The same Isis whose ranks are filled with French and British citizens.


*How iran treats afghan refugees*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

WHERE ARE THE REFUGEE NOT GOING AND WHY?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> WHERE ARE THE REFUGEE NOT GOING AND WHY?


Britain and France should be ashamed of themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Azizam said:


> *How iran treats afghan refugees*



Ethical responsibility of millions of Afghan refugees who took refuge in Iran for 35 years belonged to US not Iran. It was US that ruined Afghanistan.

Iran did whatever it could despite being under sanctions and despite being in war against US and French supported Saddam.


----------



## Penguin

The UNHCR says 97% of the refugees are hosted by countries in the surrounding region - primarily Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Iraq and Egypt - that are carrying an “overwhelming burden.”

HOW MANY TO YOUR OWN COUNTRIES?



> September 2013
> 
> Russia and China deserve particular condemnation, not just for their substantial military, economic and political support for the brutal Syrian regime, but also for their pitiful contributions to the UNHCR: just $10m and $1m, respectively.
> That is no typo - two of the countries most directly involved in the conflict, with a combined population of 1.5 billion, have given just $11m in relief for the massive suffering they are contributing to, while constantly saying they have the Syrian people’s best interests at heart.
> 
> “none” of the G20 countries - representing 19 major national economies plus the EU - “have done all they could to help save Syrian lives, and it’s high time they did,” added Peggy Hicks, HRW’s global advocacy director. “There are no innocent bystanders to the Syrian conflict.”


http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vie...The-world-has-abandoned-Syria-s-refugees.html


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Penguin said:


>


Nice to see Germany doing this. Hope we don't do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Abingdonboy said:


> Britain and France should be ashamed of themselves.


Obviously, I meant other parts of the world besides were the 3 main streams are going.


----------



## Spectre

SarthakGanguly said:


> Nice to see Germany doing this. Hope we don't do this.



200 million plus change, won't make a difference. Providing quality medical care, food and lodging is an issue.

Politically sensitive but a great chance to show some leadership and climb the moral high-ground. As such perception of BJP is anti-muslim, would help set things straight

What do you think?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Penguin said:


> Obviously, I meant other parts of the world besides were the 3 main streams are going.


Hmmm, that is a pretty good question. The US has clearly taken a "no chance" approach to them but their more liberal brothers to the North have let them settle- I hadn't noticed this before. Interesting.



Spectre said:


> 200 million plus change, won't make a difference. Providing quality medical care, food and lodging is an issue.
> 
> Politically sensitive but a great chance to show some leadership and climb the moral high-ground. As such perception of BJP is anti-muslim, would help set things straight
> 
> What do you think?


It would be beyond absurd if India started taking them in sir. India can't even provide for its poorest, it is in no position to take in refugees from one of the poorest regions in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Spectre said:


> 200 million plus change, won't make a difference. Providing quality medical care, food and lodging is an issue.
> 
> Politically sensitive but a great chance to show some leadership and climb the moral high-ground. As such perception of BJP is anti-muslim, would help set things straight
> 
> What do you think?


NOT EVEN ONE of them should be even allowed TRANSIT, let alone asylum here. BJP/Congress/Left - jaye bhaad mein. 
Regardless of the human cost they have to pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Schutz

Spectre said:


> Tell me one thing good sir, People who support Assad are being bombed. Assad is fighting ISIS who are the worst scum to ever have breathed air. Now even ISIS is being bombed. These people are damned if they do and damned if they don't.
> 
> 
> How do you deal with that. What option does a Man with a starving family has? Does he go fight on the front and let his family die or does he go in search for a better life?
> 
> Tough questions no simple answers. Should have thought a bit before providing weapons, training and air support to rebels that you guys are opening a Pandora's Box. Now that same Assad is fighting ISIS do you align with a genocidal dictator or ISIS?
> 
> Should have thought a bit before invading Iraq on false pretexts that it may result in destabilization of whole ME.



Well there are so many groups in Syria you could find one fitting your allegiances but thats of course besides the point as its true, damned whatever you do. I would make sure my family is safe of course and defend my homeland from external forces whoever they may be.

Lots of things shouldnt have happened man but the simple fact is that they HAVE TO HAPPEN, dictatorships historically dont end peacefully. And removing them has to happen whether or not its now or in 100 years.

You think the likes of North Korea would just decide one day that they dont want Kim anymore and he says ok and opens up the country, the same with all of the ME dictators, there is only one way to free a country with a dictator and whether or not that is forced by an outside power or internal, its going to be bloody and lengthy, of course you can argue about the ethics and rights and wrongs of involvement all day long but blaming specific parties for the current situation doesent help or change the situation. 

Its wrong of course to get involved but what other ending is there, dictatorships are just dynasties, the arab spring started off fairly "native" but it turned very violent very fast with no outside involvement because the leaders and those loyal to them and anyone who can be bought will fight to the end, all of these dictators and any future offspring of them continue these reigns and there is only one way to end them.

Iin the long term these countries will ultimately be better off as these days the world is moving so fast change needs to happen now or your country is left behind. Imagine Iraq under Saddams rule still existing today, it performs ok slowly trudging along, not performing terrible but not great either then in 20 years there is a huge revolution, Iraq probably still not close to a standard of living you see now in the west is thrown back into the stone age whilst the "modern" world is watching holograms as their televisions and going to cancer curing medical bays, its the type of situation that a country just cant recover from and turns into another Somalia. The way I see it is these countries pretty much have to go through hell to come through the other side, better to do it now whilst they can catch up reasonably well in the future than do it in 20-30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

SarthakGanguly said:


> NOT EVEN ONE of them should be even allowed TRANSIT, let alone asylum here. BJP/Congress/Left - jaye bhaad mein.
> Regardless of the human cost they have to pay.



Ok, you obviously have strong opinion about this which is understandable.



Schutz said:


> Well there are so many groups in Syria you could find one fitting your allegiances but thats of course besides the point as its true, damned whatever you do. I would make sure my family is safe of course and defend my homeland from external forces whoever they may be.
> 
> Lots of things shouldnt have happened man but the simple fact is that they HAVE TO HAPPEN, dictatorships historically dont end peacefully. And removing them has to happen whether or not its now or in 100 years.
> 
> You think the likes of North Korea would just decide one day that they dont want Kim anymore and he says ok and opens up the country, the same with all of the ME dictators, there is only one way to free a country with a dictator and whether or not that is forced by an outside power or internal, its going to be bloody and lengthy, of course you can argue about the ethics and rights and wrongs of involvement all day long but blaming specific parties for the current situation doesent help or change the situation.
> 
> Its wrong of course to get involved but what other ending is there, dictatorships are just dynasties, the arab spring started off fairly "native" but it turned very violent very fast with no outside involvement because the leaders and those loyal to them and anyone who can be bought will fight to the end, all of these dictators and any future offspring of them continue these reigns and there is only one way to end them.
> 
> Iin the long term these countries will ultimately be better off as these days the world is moving so fast change needs to happen now or your country is left behind. Imagine Iraq under Saddams rule still existing today, it performs ok slowly trudging along, not performing terrible but not great either then in 20 years there is a huge revolution, Iraq probably still not close to a standard of living you see now in the west is thrown back into the stone age whilst the "modern" world is watching holograms as their televisions and going to cancer curing medical bays, its the type of situation that a country just cant recover from and turns into another Somalia. The way I see it is these countries pretty much have to go through hell to come through the other side, better to do it now whilst they can catch up reasonably well in the future than do it in 20-30 years.



Pretty accurate summation, as I said no easy answers. The main point is externally enforced change is certain to blow-back. As aptly said - Road to Hell is paved with good intentions.

Patience is required as there is a certain cultural gap b/w east and west and our criteria of injustices, morality and law are all very different. We cannot impose anything on a sovereign country. You are correct N. Koreans are not gonna throw of the yolk of dictatorship anytime soon and that grates on our modern sensibilities but if N. Koreans were not a military powerful nation alleged to have nukes would you guys have invaded N. Korea? 

There are other interests at play in ME and it was powder Keg which just needed a spark to ignite for good or bad it exploded. It would take decades to sort out the mess and may be not even that will make up for the misery and suffering.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Spectre said:


> Ok, you obviously have strong opinion about this which is understandable.


No. It's based on the policy of least risk. 

Only the Yazidis can be even considered. No one else. Economic considerations are the primary ones here. The UN takes care of the asylum seekers. The problem is the Partipatiory Jihad Probability Index. Muslim populations from the cesspit that is now Syria is just asking for trouble. Doesn't matter if they are kids, women, children. Better safe than sorry.

We have enough sectarian differences here already.


----------



## Spectre

SarthakGanguly said:


> No. It's based on the policy of least risk.



Off Topic - No risk - no return. The absence of risk appetite is the reason where India is where it is for good or bad. We didn't take risks we ought to have taken, Britishers and others took that risk and lorded over us.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Spectre said:


> Off Topic - No risk - no return. The absence of risk appetite is the reason where India is where it is for good or bad. We didn't take risks we ought to have taken, Britishers and others took that risk and lorded over us.


Not worth it. Moral high ground is of no use to us. I would much prefer sending mercenaries to Assad to fight on his behalf (and earn moolah) instead.


----------



## VCheng

Daneshmand said:


> Ethical responsibility of millions of Afghan refugees who took refuge in Iran for 35 years belonged to US not Iran. It was US that ruined Afghanistan.
> 
> Iran did whatever it could despite being under sanctions and despite being in war against US and French supported Saddam.



So was it USA that invaded Afghanistan in December, 1979, that started the exodus? Do you know of a country called USSR that once existed and what it did in Afghanistan? My, my, what a selective memory you have, Sir.


----------



## Post Colonnial

Spectre said:


> 200 million plus change, won't make a difference. Providing quality medical care, food and lodging is an issue.
> 
> Politically sensitive but a great chance to show some leadership and climb the moral high-ground. As such perception of BJP is anti-muslim, would help set things straight
> 
> What do you think?




PLEASE! think at least one step further than any whim. India has more poverty than almost any other country in the world and you want provide refuge to 200M more? First off India cannot afford to even feed and house them. Second I'll very much doubt if they'd want to come to India. Third, Europe has the wealth and a dwindling population, so refugees there is appropriate - BUT not as citizen. Regardless of international law complications around return that someone pointed out, I think Europe should simply provide temporary refuge and send them all back to Syrial or wherever they are from.

The ummah has become nothing but a collection hooligans and their victims. The rich part of the ummah must be made to act responsibly.


----------



## JonAsad

you sold them the idea of democracy by bombs- now accept the democracy loving immigrants with open hearts-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

saudi wahhabi money is only for buying their jihadi rats suicide vests and aks


----------



## Sasquatch

Shouldn't have overthrown Gaddafi or tried to overthrow Assad by backing the FSA/ISIS terrorists.

Europeans are dying and will need constant flow of immigrants to replace the declining population, wonder how many ISIS or Islamist sympathizers are there, it's truly a curse. I'm fascinated to see history unfolding in front of me, native Europeans eventually become minorities ironic.


----------



## Nicky G

Idiotic of EU to even accept these 'refugees' when other nearby, culturally similar countries refuse to do so. Then again, silly liberal EU leaders have been destroying their countries for a while now out a misplaced sense of compassion.



Steve781 said:


> I knew it was too good to last. Cameron lost his balls after a single day.
> David Cameron vows to review asylum policy as pressure grows | Daily Mail Online



Cameron is just a psuedo-conservative. He never had any bal*s.



Spectre said:


> I agree but then you shouldn't get all self righteous quote 9/11 attacks for justification of all subsequent US actions however illegal and contrived. When you have been playing the dirty game of International Geo-Politics for so long, don't expect a win at all times.
> 
> The poster had correctly said US had gone scott-free for its crime of invading Iraq and meddling in ME post 9/11 without bearing the consequences of Refugee Crisis on it's shore. He was right in his indignation.



This is funny, so you blame US for supporting Taliban against USSR, why not blame USSR for invading Afghanistan in the first place? Why not say that Russia is going scott-free?

History is continuous, you have to put limits on your chain of blame or it'll end only when you can no longer make any historic claims and virtually everyone will end up with a portion of the blame.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So was it USA that invaded Afghanistan in December, 1979, that started the exodus? Do you know of a country called USSR that once existed and what it did in Afghanistan? My, my, what a selective memory you have, Sir.



Sir, I am sure you have been down this road many times before on this forum - US is to blame for every evil in the world in some of the reader's world view.

The tendency of blaming the powerful is a well know form of weakness that afflicts billions in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

@Gabriel92 Romania has started receiving Ukrainian refugees,link in Romanian

Case bătrânești, amenajate special pentru imigranți. Astăzi a ajuns prima familie

Translation from the article:

They are very happy to be in Romania,they will imediately start to take Romanian language lessons and they're not moving on to Western Europe as they're happy being in a safe country and out of the war zone.Now these are normal refugees affected by war and not some shameless economic migrants.Welcome to these people on my part ! Hope we'll accomodate more of them.

Did you ever hear Merkel saying all Ukr refugees are welcome like she did for Syrians ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> @Gabriel92 Romania has started receiving Ukrainian refugees,link in Romanian
> 
> Case bătrânești, amenajate special pentru imigranți. Astăzi a ajuns prima familie
> 
> Translation from the article:
> 
> They are very happy to be in Romania,they will imediately start to take Romanian language lessons and they're not moving on to Western Europe as they're happy being in a safe country and out of the war zone.Now these are normal refugees affected by war and not some shameless economic migrants.Welcome to these people on my part ! Hope we'll accomodate more of them.
> 
> Did you ever hear Merkel saying all Ukr refugees are welcome like she did for Syrians ?



Total hypocrisy. Instead of bringing more alien people,we should help those that are affected by war in EUROPE. Ukrainians can integrate very well in other european countries,after all they arent that different from us. I will always support my countrys decisions when it comes to help our Ukrainian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

SarthakGanguly said:


> NOT EVEN ONE of them should be even allowed TRANSIT, let alone asylum here. BJP/Congress/Left - jaye bhaad mein.
> Regardless of the human cost they have to pay.


 

As bad as it is in Syria i don't think many are are lining up to go to India. 

I mean why would you want to move to a place where over half the population doesn't have access to basic sanitation. 

Plus they would have their hands full protecting Syrian women against desperate Bharti men.


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> Total hypocrisy. Instead of bringing more alien people,we should help those that are affected by war in EUROPE. Ukrainians can integrate very well in other european countries,after all they arent that different from us. I will always support my countrys decisions when it comes to help our Ukrainian friends.



They're European,whites and Christians,so they don't matter.Plus EU farts decreted that most of Ukraine is a safe country so there's no need for them to come within EU borders.Nevermind that the Horde coming right now leaves from safe countries like Turkey,Lebanon,Jordan through ,you've guessed it !,other safe countries like Italy,Greece ,Macedonia,Serbia,Hungary,just to reach Western Europe for hand outs.See the hypocrisy here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

@Gabriel92 @flamer84 @Steve781 @C130

According to you people , how many years it would take for Europe to die ie become Muslim, if refugee influx do not abate?


Do take higher fertility of Muslims into account?


----------



## flamer84

Cry.me.a.River said:


> @Gabriel92 @flamer84 @Steve781 @C130
> 
> According to you people , how many years it would take for Europe to die ie become Muslim, if refugee influx did not abate?
> 
> 
> Do take higher fertility of Muslims into account?




I'm not even taking this scenario into account as it will never happen.I'd just prefere to skip the scenario of ugly street battles,ghettos ,army and citizen guards on the streets but that seems unavoidable in 5-10 years time.

Glad to see some Euro politicians calling it like they are .



> Hungary’s prime minister, Viktor Orban, remains defiant on his country’s hardline anti-immigrant stance, with a waring that Europeans risk becoming a minority on their own continent.“The reality is that Europe is threatened by a mass inflow of people, many tens of millions of people could come to Europe,” Reuters quoted in telling a public radio station.
> He added: “Now we talk about hundreds of thousands but next year we will talk about millions and there is no end to this. All of a sudden we will see that we are in minority in our own continent.”
> “Hungary cannot ignore Schengen rules in its procedures,” said *Orban*, referring to Europe’s zone of passport-free travel.
> “Migrants must cooperate with Hungarian authorities, with the German authorities and if Germany wants to admit Syrians, it should issue permission for them to go into Germany.”
> Orban said the new measures being debated by parliament would be implemented later this month.
> “Everyone should be prepared for this: Serbia, Macedonia, the immigrants, the human traffickers. We ourselves will prepare for this, and a different era will start from 15 September.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Nicky G said:


> This is funny, so you blame US for supporting Taliban against USSR, why not blame USSR for invading Afghanistan in the first place? Why not say that Russia is going scott-free?
> 
> History is continuous, you have to put limits on your chain of blame or it'll end only when you can no longer make any historic claims and virtually everyone will end up with a portion of the blame.



The country in question was US and my remarks were restricted to it. As you have correctly said no is a saint and dig long enough you would find skeletons in every country's closet. Two wrongs don't make a right; hence whatever USSR did does not provide justification for Americans to support terrorists and nut-jobs which would later make up Taliban.


----------



## Nicky G

Spectre said:


> The country in question was US and my remarks were restricted to it. As you have correctly said no is a saint and dig long enough you would find skeletons in every country's closet. Two wrongs don't make a right; *hence whatever USSR did does not provide justification for Americans to support terrorists and nut-jobs which would later make up Taliban*.



Debatable, particularly if these people were mercenaries who later descended into terrorism. Ground level manager of these lunatics was Pak, so actually these refugees should be flooding to Pak - or they would if they had any confidence in Pak surviving.

The point is that its silly to try to justify this invasion by refugees because of US or EU action in the ME. They should have turned down these people. Let Islamic nations take care of their 'brothers'.


----------



## Spectre

Nicky G said:


> Debatable, particularly if these people were mercenaries who later descended into terrorism. Ground level manager of these lunatics was Pak, so actually these refugees should be flooding to Pak - or they would if they had any confidence in Pak surviving.
> 
> The point is that its silly to try to justify this invasion by refugees because of US or EU action in the ME. They should have turned down these people. Let Islamic nations take care of their 'brothers'.



No, it is their moral responsible for fanning the fire and turning these countries into Battle-zones for their ideology of democracy.

As I said, Assad is fighting against ISIS and ironically US and assorted countries are providing support to very people who weaken Assad and thus indirectly help ISIS. Now which is the bigger evil? Assad or ISIS.

how would we like it if tomorrow US starts sending arms for terrorists in Kashmir? As they say it is all perception and I am sure in the eyes of terrorists in Kashmir GoI is no worse than Assad


----------



## kamrananvaar

C130 said:


> I can only hope the Arab world would return the favor if Europeans ever need to migrate in mass in a short period of time . millions of Christians and Atheists would do well for your community. diversify is good


I am not sure about arab world but you are wellcome any time to PAKISTAN , so when should i be expecting you!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky G

Spectre said:


> No, it is their moral responsible for fanning the fire and turning these countries into Battle-zones for their ideology of democracy.
> 
> As I said, Assad is fighting against ISIS and ironically US and assorted countries are providing support to very people who weaken Assad and thus indirectly help ISIS. Now which is the bigger evil? Assad or ISIS.



A subjective concept such as morality in geo-politics makes little sense. You cannot fight your enemy with your arms tied behind your back.

So what would you have US do in response to the USSR invading Afghanistan? Launch a direct counter-invasion?

Its similar to India. Pak is responsible for terrorism in India. I have nothing against India giving it back in kind as long as its not traced back to us.

As for Assad and IS, there is no lesser or greater evil just as there are no friends - just interests. US and USSR fought on the same side in WWII, then against each other in half-a-century long cold war. What's new?


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

flamer84 said:


> I'm not even taking this scenario into account as it will never happen.I'd just prefere to skip the scenario of ugly street battles,ghettos ,army and citizen guards on the streets but that seems unavoidable in 5-10 years time.



Why are you ruling out such a scenario?

France has population of 66 million and has around 12% muslims. Even addition of a million muslims (which at current rate of migration would happen in a 2-3 years) would increase its muslim population to 14%.Add to this higher fertility rate of muslims, Muslims in France may become 20% by 2050. At this point they would have enough political clout that no President would be elected in France without their support. Thus while France may not become a muslim majority country, it may very well become an Islamic country within a decade due to political clout and propensity to use violence to achieve their goals, by muslims . That's why I quoted @Gabriel92 in my last post. He may have better awareness of ground realities in his country. 

Problem with Sweden is even more grave. Though percentage of muslims there is only around 5% , but crashing fertility rates, emigration of ethnic Swedes, and a fanatic left-liberal government has sealed fate of Sweden.

Same with Germany, though here the basic problem is that Germans simply don't reproduce. 

Thus there are many states in Europe which have chance to become Islamic countries in a generation or two and become Muslim majority countries by the end of century.


----------



## Gabriel92

Cry.me.a.River said:


> Why are you ruling out such a scenario?
> 
> France has population of 66 million and has around 12% muslims. Even addition of a million muslims (which at current rate of migration would happen in a 2-3 years) would increase its muslim population to 14%.Add to this higher fertility rate of muslims, Muslims in France may become 20% by 2050. At this point they would have enough political clout that no President would be elected in France without their support. Thus while France may not become a muslim majority country, it may very well become an Islamic country within a decade due to political clout and propensity to use violence to achieve their goals, by muslims . That's why I quoted @Gabriel92 in my last post. He may have better awareness of ground realities in his country.
> 
> Problem with Sweden is even more grave. Though percentage of muslims there is only around 5% , but crashing fertility rates, emigration of ethnic Swedes, and a fanatic left-liberal government has sealed fate of Sweden.
> 
> Same with Germany, though here the basic problem is that Germans simply don't reproduce.
> 
> Thus there are many states in Europe which have chance to become Islamic countries in a generation or two and become Muslim majority countries by the end of century.



Muslims make not more than 8% of population,and heck are making many troubles. And you think that in the future we will stay and watch ? While many French see the real face of the politicians,you think theyll vote for those that promote immigration ? Let me laugh. Socialists are an endengered species,time will come when theyll disappear. By the way,French are those (with irish if im not wrong) that make a lot of babies in Europe. The numer of French ethnics babies is growing every year. (Ad those European kids being born in France )Damn,I have more kids than many migrants. No way a German.or whatsoever would make 4 kids. So keep dreaming about seeing my country being muslim. Maybe Sweden.
If Marine le Pen is elected in 2017 or even 2022,which isnt impossible,youll see what will happen to all of these so called muslims and refugees. Hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Winchester said:


> As bad as it is in Syria i don't think many are are lining up to go to India.
> 
> I mean why would you want to move to a place where over half the population doesn't have access to basic sanitation.
> 
> Plus they would have their hands full protecting Syrian women against desperate Bharti men.


Well, as long as they don't come here, it's good for us. Their reasons don't bother me one bit.



Gabriel92 said:


> Muslims make not more than 8% of population,and heck are making many troubles. And you think that in the future we will stay and watch ? While many French see the real face of the politicians,you think theyll vote for those that promote immigration ? Let me laugh. Socialists are an endengered species,time will come when theyll disappear. By the way,French are those (with irish if im not wrong) that make a lot of babies in Europe. The numer of French ethnics babies is growing every year. (Ad those European kids being born in France )Damn,I have more kids than many migrants. No way a German.or whatsoever would make 4 kids. So keep dreaming about seeing my country being muslim. Maybe Sweden.
> If Marine le Pen is elected in 2017 or even 2022,which isnt impossible,youll see what will happen to all of these so called muslims and refugees. Hehe.


Sweden will be Western Europe's first Muslim nation. How much chance is there for you to welcome Swedish refugees in ... say 50 years (when Swedes will leave Sweden)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

kamrananvaar said:


> I am not sure about arab world but you are wellcome any time to PAKISTAN , so when should i be expecting you!!!!!!



I think ill migrate to Pakistan and Saudi Arabia,with Pork and Wine,i will pray in the streets and will try to convert everyone to christianism,and will not work and earn welfare. I wonder what would be their reactions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## flamer84

SarthakGanguly said:


> Sweden will be Western Europe's first Muslim nation. How much chance is there for you to welcome Swedish refugees in ... say 50 years (when Swedes will leave Sweden)?



They're 5% in Sweden and the Swedish Nationalist Party is 1st in the polls(against immigration).Take into account that many Swedish new comers are Serb/Croat stock,not muslims .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

flamer84 said:


> Swedish Nationalist Party is 1st in the polls(against immigration)


That's the first good news about Sweden I heard in years.  Danke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@flamer84 When i see Vallss reaction,im very laughing,instead of beinging alien people offering them house welfare etc,he should help those French that are poor,or those poor homeless living in streets. But its less important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Gabriel92 said:


> Muslims make not more than 8% of population,and heck are making many troubles. And you think that in the future we will stay and watch ? While many French see the real face of the politicians,you think theyll vote for those that promote immigration ? Let me laugh. Socialists are an endengered species,time will come when theyll disappear. By the way,French are those (with irish if im not wrong) that make a lot of babies in Europe. The numer of French ethnics babies is growing every year. (Ad those European kids being born in France )Damn,I have more kids than many migrants. No way a German.or whatsoever would make 4 kids. So keep dreaming about seeing my country being muslim. Maybe Sweden.
> If Marine le Pen is elected in 2017 or even 2022,which isnt impossible,youll see what will happen to all of these so called muslims and refugees. Hehe.



I understand it might not be best citing Britain's example if front of a French but they seem to have lost already to the Muslim immigrants. They are too afraid to even call out those who ra*e and groom their young girls, but what's the real situation in France? What's LePen poling at? More importantly, are you confident they can really deal with these immigrants effectively - its much easier said than done.

Trump claims he'll deport 11+ million Mexicans - but how practical is that?

So what do you see as the solution to counter growth of Muslims as a percentage of your population?


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> @flamer84 When i see Vallss reaction,im very laughing,instead of beinging alien people offering them house welfare etc,he should help those French that are poor,or those poor homeless living in streets. But its less important.




Yeah,that's what boggles the mind.I see poor people in every European country but nobody seems to mind calculating how much money we should spend on foreigners.I see our tv stations yapping about how much money we will give for x number of foreign invaders to be housed in here while few days ago a child,a Romanian child died in a hospital who didn't have resources to buy some dialysis machine.It's crazy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Nicky G Sure we can deport them all (and deal with them ) if there is a real politic decision,and if the state give more means to the Police,army,gendarmerie etc.
ITs not as if we couldnt do that,its just politicians that are big puzzies.
Marine and her party want to take radical decisions,such as deporting all fanatics,and migrants that dont have papers,(and those that acquired French nationality,it would be removed)control our borders by leaving the Schengen space,and only 10.000 skilled (if im not wrong) migrants to be accepted in France each year. She says that we should help in priority our poors.... Les Français d'abord... (The French first... )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

Gabriel92 said:


> @Nicky G Sure we can deport them all (and deal with them ) if there is a real politic decision,and if the state give more means to the Police,army,gendarmerie etc.
> ITs not as if we couldnt do that,its just politicians that are big puzzies.
> Marine and her party want to take radical decisions,such as deporting all fanatics,and migrants that dont have papers,(and those that acquired French nationality,it would be removed)control our borders by leaving the Schengen space,and only 10.000 skilled (if im not wrong) migrants to be accepted in France each year. She says that we should help in priority our poors.... Les Français d'abord... (The French first... )



I agree with her intentions entirely, I just wonder how feasible they are, particularly within EU. If you guys do manage it though, it would be a useful precedent for others who need to regain control of their nations.


----------



## Gabriel92

Nicky G said:


> I agree with her intentions entirely, I just wonder how feasible they are, particularly within EU. If you guys do manage it though, it would be a useful precedent for others who need to regain control of their nations.



They are great chances to see a Franxit if shes elected.... she never hided it. She even wants to get ride of € and bring back our Francs.


----------



## Nicky G

Gabriel92 said:


> They are great chances to see a Franxit if shes elected.... she never hided it. She even wants to get ride of € and bring back our Francs.



Interesting. France leaving would near kill the Euro project. 

So you wish to exit EU too? What's the mood in France in general? A few people that I talk to want to stay in even if they wish to control immigration.


----------



## Cry.me.a.River

Gabriel92 said:


> So keep dreaming about seeing my country being muslim. Maybe Sweden.



Calm down Gabriel,

No Indian (Non-Muslim/Hindu Indian) wants Europe to become Muslim. We do not have very good relation with Muslims due to historical (Pakistan, large no of muslims in our country, riots etc) factors, and if Europe become muslim, or even if muslims become a politically significant minority, or a large enough group that it start influencing foreign policies of their resident countries wrt us, it would become a grave problem for us.An Islamic middle east along with an Islamic Europe and North Africa would become too much to counter by us. Probably in this scenario, we would have to start minting Nukes like candies and prepare for apocalypse. 

What we/I are/am doing here is showing our exasperation over willful democide practiced by European ruling class. You people (North and west Europeans) are importing migrants at a very high rate, migrants who are mostly muslims and have high fertility rate. To an outside observer, Europe seem to be heading towards doom. 

Had it been any other religion except Islam, I would not have cared much; but an Islamacised Europe is a danger to our existence too; hence I too am a little worried about it.


----------



## flamer84

Nicky G said:


> Interesting. France leaving would near kill the Euro project.
> 
> So you wish to exit EU too? What's the mood in France in general? A few people that I talk to want to stay in even if they wish to control immigration.




Everybody wants out of the EU during these times.The EU should have been a pan European solidarity block but now it looks like a liberal agenda to actually destroy Europeans.I've seen people who were pro EU (including me) changing their minds in the last couple of months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Cry.me.a.River said:


> Calm down Gabriel,
> 
> No Indian (Non-Muslim/Hindu Indian) wants Europe to become Muslim. We do not have very good relation with Muslims due to historical (Pakistan, large no of muslims in our country, riots etc) factors, and if Europe become muslim, or even if muslims become a politically significant minority, or a large enough group that it start influencing foreign policies of their resident countries wrt us, it would become a grave problem for us.An Islamic middle east along with an Islamic Europe and North Africa would become too much to counter by us. Probably in this scenario, we would have to start minting Nukes like candies and prepare for apocalypse.
> 
> What we/I are/am doing here is showing our exasperation over willful democide practiced by European ruling class. You people (North and west Europeans) are importing migrants at a very high rate, migrants who are mostly muslims and have high fertility rate. To an outside observer, Europe seem to be heading towards doom.
> 
> Had it been any other religion except Islam, I would not have cared much; but an Islamacised Europe is a danger to our existence too; hence I too am a little worried about it.



You forgot the rising muslim population of India which will swell well beyond 200 million


----------



## Fireurimagination

hussain0216 said:


> You forgot the rising muslim population of India which will swell well beyond 200 million



You speak as if Muslims are cancer  I have one in my dp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Fireurimagination said:


> You speak as if Muslims are cancer  I have one in my dp



More destiny


----------



## Gabriel92

Cry.me.a.River said:


> Calm down Gabriel,
> 
> No Indian (Non-Muslim/Hindu Indian) wants Europe to become Muslim. We do not have very good relation with Muslims due to historical (Pakistan, large no of muslims in our country, riots etc) factors, and if Europe become muslim, or even if muslims become a politically significant minority, or a large enough group that it start influencing foreign policies of their resident countries wrt us, it would become a grave problem for us.An Islamic middle east along with an Islamic Europe and North Africa would become too much to counter by us. Probably in this scenario, we would have to start minting Nukes like candies and prepare for apocalypse.
> 
> What we/I are/am doing here is showing our exasperation over willful democide practiced by European ruling class. You people (North and west Europeans) are importing migrants at a very high rate, migrants who are mostly muslims and have high fertility rate. To an outside observer, Europe seem to be heading towards doom.
> 
> Had it been any other religion except Islam, I would not have cared much; but an Islamacised Europe is a danger to our existence too; hence I too am a little worried about it.



Sorry i thought you were one mullah (I cant see member flags since im on my phone)wishing to see an muslimised Europe. As there are mny over here. Be sure that when Europeans are fe dup,we know how to kick out some butts. We did it many times and will have again to do it if nothing changes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Everyone has made some good and some bad points about the issue but this has got to do be one of the most unpleasant threads I've ever gone through. 

Absolutely disgusting racism on one hand and nauseating victim mentality on the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthSeeker

The reason the middle east is so screwed up is because the middle eastern people are incompetent to manage their own affairs. End of story. And, they are soooooooooo incompetent that they bite the hands of anyone who tries to help them overcome their own stupidity. They inhabit a culture which is being replaced by human natural mechanisms. Unfortunately, human nature is Darwinian, albeit with many disguising overlays, so the process is brutal to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

The illegal invaders are throwing away food and water in Hungary 






Look at the sense of entitlement and attitude of these pathetic freeloaders.I know plenty of European orphanages and nursing homes in need of free food and water and they're being wasted on these illegals.

Desperate ,traumatised by war people just throw away free food and water ? It's not the first time they do it either....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

SarthakGanguly said:


> That's the first good news about Sweden I heard in years.  Danke.


In one poll which is normally not reliable, but support for SD has been growing.
More reliable polls put them in third place.
Still they have less influence than last period due to an agreement
between the left and the right block last December.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

C130 said:


> good watch.



Probably the most narrow-minded short sighted view on the immigrant crisis so far. I'm sorry but whenever nut jobs like these pop up on Youtube you should usually avoid them at all costs as they dont know what they are talking about most of the time. Their arguments are fueled by personal experiences and emotions rather then actually proven statistics and facts.


----------



## hussain0216

TruthSeeker said:


> The reason the middle east is so screwed up is because the middle eastern people are incompetent to manage their own affairs. End of story. And, they are soooooooooo incompetent that they bite the hands of anyone who tries to help them overcome their own stupidity. They inhabit a culture which is being replaced by human natural mechanisms. Unfortunately, human nature is Darwinian, albeit with many disguising overlays, so the process is brutal to watch.



More its a remnants of colonialism which sought to place dictators in the middle east to control and divide the populations

E.g artificial iraq sunni minority dictator ruling majority shia

Syria, minority alewite dictator ruling majority sunni

Places like Jordan or Saudi with self serving monarchs mailable to western interests 



Even so the middle east had no where near the mass murdering cluster **** of a people such as the Europeans who murdered millions of each other in two world wars



Democracy is a process that takes time not forced by idiots in senseless wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> The illegal invaders are throwing away food and water in Hungary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the sense of entitlement and attitude of these pathetic freeloaders.I know plenty of European orphanages and nursing homes in need of free food and water and they're being wasted on these illegals.
> 
> Desperate ,traumatised by war people just throw away free food and water ? It's not the first time they do it either....



They should be happy to be far from war and being offered food and water... NO! They want a big luxury house and earning money that German taxpayers pay ! 
As Orban said,it isnt an European problem,but a German problem. 800.000 this year,1.00.000 the next ? If they are on self destruction mode,please dont drag other EU members with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Gabriel92 said:


> Sorry i thought you were one mullah (I cant see member flags since im on my phone)wishing to see an muslimised Europe. As there are mny over here. Be sure that when Europeans are fe dup,we know how to kick out some butts. We did it many times and will have again to do it if nothing changes




Oh boo hoo

Whats this????

A former colonial power who occupied people countries, stole their resources now complaining about people turning up in their country 

Oh the hypocrisy 
Oh the irony

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

flamer84 said:


> They're 5% in Sweden and the Swedish Nationalist Party is 1st in the polls(against immigration).Take into account that many Swedish new comers are Serb/Croat stock,not muslims .


There are NO Muslims in Sweden.
According to the Koran, you can only be a Muslim in a Muslim country, LOL


----------



## Politico

Winchester said:


> As bad as it is in Syria i don't think many are are lining up to go to India.
> 
> I mean why would you want to move to a place where over half the population doesn't have access to basic sanitation.
> 
> Plus they would have their hands full protecting Syrian women against desperate Bharti men.



all credit to india (despite my hate for them for the kashmir issue) they have taken some syrian refugees who applied in. our muslim nations need to start handling the situation better. as if not bad enogh saudia is now bombing yemen causing more refugees. these whites in europe must also ask themselves why they r facing refugees. they caused the problem now they must house the problem. wait till these people rise up against the europeans when theres no jobs and they r told not to wear hijab etc. europe will burn like the way they burnt the muslim states


----------



## Gabriel92

hussain0216 said:


> Oh boo hoo
> 
> Whats this????
> 
> A former colonial power who occupied people countries, stole their resources now complaining about people turning up in their country
> 
> Oh the hypocrisy
> Oh the irony



Vive la Coloniale !


----------



## Maira La

A.P. Richelieu said:


> According to the Koran, you can only be a Muslim in a Muslim country, LOL



Not true. They teach you wrong Koran in Sweden.


----------



## Politico

Maira La said:


> Not true. They teach you wrong Koran in Sweden.



he's making up things in his head abt the Koran like they always do


----------



## hussain0216

Gabriel92 said:


> Vive la Coloniale !





Vive la coloniale indeed

I hope you enjoy all the new coloniale's


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Maira La said:


> Not true. They teach you wrong Koran in Sweden.



We are reading the one without the Gannet...

"This was the reason for Islam's view on at-ta'arrub ba'd al-hijra as reflected in many ahadith. At-ta'arrub ba'd al-hijra literally means "becoming shorn of one's percepts of faith after migrating [to city]," and technically, it means leaving an environment where you could follow Islam and moving to a place where you maybe prone to not following Islam. Such a migration is counted as one of the major sins."

"This is a very complex issue.. however the key point that is being missed in all these postings that are being brought up is that living in NON Muslim lands is in relation to a land that is not in conflict or not attacking/slaughtering Muslims/Muslim Lands.. THIS iSSUE IS MORE OF LIVING AMONGST A PEOPLE WHO ARE ATTACKING MUSLIMS/MUSLIM LANDS

So whether you're living in the US/UK you're not living in a 'non-muslim' land only... you're living in a land that is at war and killing Muslims. 

What is the scholarly consensus on living amongst those who are killing Muslims? We can go to the Quraysh on this one and what the Prophet SAWS said regarding those who live amongst them -- ' they strenghten their numbers '.

Al-Hassan Ibn Salih said: "whoever remains in the land of the enemy, will be treated like the disbelievers, so long as he was able to join the Muslims but did not do it. If one of the disbelievers accepts Islam, but still remains with the disbelievers, even though he was able to go to join the Muslims, he is to be treated like them; neither his blood nor his property will be protected. 

Al-Hassan said: "If a Muslim emigrates to the land of the disbelievers, yet does not renounce Islam, he will be an apostate by virtue of his abandonment of 'Dar ul-Islam"' . (The Arabic text of the preceding passage refers to the land of the disbelievers as ‘dar ul-harb' and 'Ard ul-Adu', that is: the 'land of the enemy'; this indicates an active military opposition to the Muslims, as if in a state of war).

Sheikh Qahtani says: But those who would emigrate to non-Muslim lands in search of wealth or prosperity to live under their protection, while they were able to go to live amongst the Muslims in their own land, but still do not withdraw themselves from the disbelievers; such people are not far from the fold of disbelief, and we can find no possible excuse for them, so we ask Allah's Forgiveness."

Lot's of other text on this issue


----------



## Winchester

SarthakGanguly said:


> Well, as long as they don't come here, it's good for us. Their reasons don't bother me one bit.


 
Just to drive home the point

This is how your average Syrian woman looks like






Indian men are notorious to lust for fairer skin 

American Woman Gang-Raped In India | Culture Variety 

3 Indians sentenced for raping Japanese student - CBS News 

Now i shudder to think what could happen to defenseless refugee women when faced with these kind of guys. 






Refugees leave their homeland in many cases to avoid harm being done to their female folk who are the most vulnerable in civil war type conflicts.....wouldn't make sense to move to someplace which is perceived rightly or wrongly to be the rape capital of the world !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

Winchester said:


> Just to drive home the point
> 
> This is how your average Syrian woman looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian men are notorious to lust for fairer skin
> 
> American Woman Gang-Raped In India | Culture Variety
> 
> 3 Indians sentenced for raping Japanese student - CBS News
> 
> Now i shudder to think what could happen to defenseless refugee women when faced with these kind of guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refugees leave their homeland in many cases to avoid harm being done to their female folk who are the most vulnerable in civil war type conflicts.....wouldn't make sense to move to someplace which is perceived rightly or wrongly to be the rape capital of the world !



I hope no Syrian refugee goes to india. Only men without families can try, until the war ends.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> We are reading the one without the Gannet...
> 
> "This was the reason for Islam's view on at-ta'arrub ba'd al-hijra as reflected in many ahadith. At-ta'arrub ba'd al-hijra literally means "becoming shorn of one's percepts of faith after migrating [to city]," and technically, it means leaving an environment where you could follow Islam and moving to a place where you maybe prone to not following Islam. Such a migration is counted as one of the major sins."



You sure know more about Islam than I do!
Well, wrong. Koran and Hadith are different.
Hadith were made (by self-proclaimed "holy men") over hundred of years after the Prophet (pbuh) passed away. To be a Muslim, it's not required to believe in any of the countless Hadith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Maira La said:


> I hope no Syrian refugee goes to india. Only men without families can try, until the war ends.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure know more about Islam than I do!
> Well, wrong. Koran and Hadith are different.
> Hadith were made (by self-proclaimed "holy men") over hundred of years after the Prophet (pbuh) passed away. To be a Muslim, it's not required to believe in any of the countless Hadith.



It is actually in the Koran, but I don't have a copy present, so I can't point out exactly where right now.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Winchester said:


> Just to drive home the point
> 
> This is how your average Syrian woman looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian men are notorious to lust for fairer skin
> 
> American Woman Gang-Raped In India | Culture Variety
> 
> 3 Indians sentenced for raping Japanese student - CBS News
> 
> Now i shudder to think what could happen to defenseless refugee women when faced with these kind of guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refugees leave their homeland in many cases to avoid harm being done to their female folk who are the most vulnerable in civil war type conflicts.....wouldn't make sense to move to someplace which is perceived rightly or wrongly to be the rape capital of the world !


Did you smart brain comprehend the fact that the picture above is one of a protest march?  Or did it not meet your IQ threshold? It is made easy for us to get it - we have low IQ.


Maira La said:


> I hope no Syrian refugee goes to india. Only men without families can try, until the war ends.


I hope even lifeless bodies are also not allowed entry. There are enough Muslim, Arab, etc countries to take them in.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> In one poll which is normally not reliable, but support for SD has been growing.
> More reliable polls put them in third place.
> Still they have less influence than last period due to an agreement
> between the left and the right block last December.


Not sure. Personally, the Swedes I have met suffer from a self imposed position moral superiority. The position is suicidal for Sweden to exist as a state.


----------



## Maira La

SarthakGanguly said:


> I hope *even lifeless bodies are also not allowed entry*. There are enough Muslim, Arab, etc countries to take them in.



I am glad we agree!

_*India | Hindu organisation calls on to rape dead muslim women by taking them out of graves publicly *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Maira La said:


> I am glad we agree!
> 
> _*India | Hindu organisation calls on to rape dead muslim women by taking them out of graves publicly *_


You got duped. The video states that when India becomes a Hindurashtra, Muslims in India will be treated like Hindus are treated in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

SarthakGanguly said:


> Did you smart brain comprehend the fact that the picture above is one of a protest march?  Or did it not meet your IQ threshold? It is made easy for us to get it - we have low IQ.


 
What about these guys???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Winchester said:


> What about these guys???


What about them?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

SarthakGanguly said:


> Did you smart brain comprehend the fact that the picture above is one of a protest march?  Or did it not meet your IQ threshold? It is made easy for us to get it - we have low IQ.
> 
> I hope even lifeless bodies are also not allowed entry. There are enough Muslim, Arab, etc countries to take them in.
> 
> 
> Not sure. Personally, the Swedes I have met suffer from a self imposed position moral superiority. The position is suicidal for Sweden to exist as a state.




*The ten rules of Jante states: (Applicable to all Scandinavia)*


You're not to think _you_ are anything special.
You're not to think _you_ are as good as _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ are smarter than _we_ are.
You're not to convince yourself that _you_ are better than _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ know more than _we_ do.
You're not to think _you_ are more important than _we_ are.
You're not to think _you_ are good at anything.
You're not to laugh at _us_.
You're not to think anyone cares about _you_.
You're not to think _you_ can teach _us_ anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Does it matter whos responsible for the war and poverty in those countires? The refugees which mostly are civilian families certainly arent responsible for the games played by big powers over their lives.
Its obvious Europe cant take endless refugees but try to put your self in the shoes of these people, doesnt everybody dream of a life in peace, in a humane way where you dont need to work off your azz just to feed your children?
Now ofcourse we can take exsamples of Allahu Akbar screaming nutjobs but why are we fast in forgetting that those are just a minority among millions seeking a better life, who wouldnt try to get to the most peaceful and richest part of the world when his country lies in ruins because of a endless war where the only outlook is that a nutjob extremist group might take control of your village and possibly behead you or even worse?

Its fine to have a opinion, you can be against refugees, you can worry about your own life standart but drifting in the direction of racism is definately not the right way, seeing comment like ''Europe cleaning itself once in a while'' is just sick.

Its easy to talk behind a screen in a comfortable chair with 3 meals a day when the biggest problem of the day is that you forgot to buy toilet paper, while those refugees risk their life in a route where thousands already died.

Its just human nature to seek a better life even if it might cost your life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

xenon54 said:


> Does it matter whos responsible for the war and poverty in those countires? The refugees which mostly are civilian families certainly arent responsible for the games played by big powers over their lives.
> Its obvious Europe cant take endless refugees but try to put your self in the shoes of these people, doesnt everybody dream of a life in peace, in a humane way where you dont need to work off your azz just to feed your children?
> Now ofcourse we can take exsamples of Allahu Akbar screaming nutjobs but why are we fast in forgetting that those are just a minority among millions seeking a better life, who wouldnt try to get to the most peaceful and richest part of the world when his country lies in ruins because of a endless war where the only outlook is that a nutjob extremist group might take control of your village and possibly behead you or even worse?
> 
> Its fine to have a opinion, you can be against refugees, you can worry about your own life standart but drifting in the direction of racism is definately not the right way, seeing comment like ''Europe cleaning itself once in a while'' is just sick.
> 
> Its easy to talk behind a screen in a comfortable chair with 3 meals a day when the biggest problem of the day is that you forgot to buy toilet paper, while those refugees risk their life in a route where thousands already died.
> 
> Its just human nature to seek a better life even if it might cost your life.




Most of the refugees interviewed in Hungary i saw today said that they left because Turks are mean and abusive to them.So,you know,maybe you're preaching to the wrong crowd here.

And yes,Europe can't take anymore of them,it's our own survival at stake,we have families to,how many terrorists came with them ? If 1% did we're royally screwed.How many Europeans are in need of healthcare ?

All the media showed the pictures of the dead Syrian toddler,*where are the pictures of the 2 Italian elderly couple killed in their homes by fresh off the boat "refugees" 2 days ago?* Where ?Where is the outrage ? Where is the humanity for people raped,killed in their homes,lands by hordes of barbarian nutcases? Sry...it's survival time! As one of our saying goes:"It's better for his mother to cry,than my mother"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Refugees welcomed by: Saudi: 0, Kuwait: 0, Qatar: 0, Emirates: 0, Bahrain: 0'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Schutz

Another annoying video



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


None of them should be here, no wonder a handful of jews could beat the best of multiple countries in the region and the only real threat to IS is a bunch of kurds when every arab runs instead of defending. We dont want you here, you offer us nothing and your destroying your countries future by not supporting your nation, you wont be able to settle anywhere when the country you once lived in no longer exists.

Refugees used to be women and children, these days it looks like they are all angry grown men most likely going to cause some trouble in whatever nation they enter, far to many fucking nutjobs for us to take more than a handful in every now and then without risking ourselves.

They all look like dirty roma gypsies ready to rob your house and rape your wife which is probably something they are not that unfamiliar with, wouldnt want them near my street. Come as a family with a few kids and a wife fine but come as groups of large disorganised men, it dont fucking work like that. It dont work the other way either, some Syrians by me moved into a decent sized house and theres about 10 of them, and only one works and its not hard to guess what job (taxi driver) so im sure our government is looking after them by most likely giving them about 10 times what I earn in a month.

Refuges are people most in need, the weakest, the vulnerable, these men are not that, they are able bodied and capable of mounting a defense of their homeland and as the likes of IS are a far greater evil than Assad they clearly have more sympathetic views to IS as they choose to flee like a bunch of cowards instead of promising their families that they dont have to lose their home and even country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Daneshmand said:


> Protests happen every where. Police kills people every where. Even in United States.
> 
> But in Libya NATO started giving Air cover and flew air support missions to empower alqadia.
> 
> In Syria, NATO started to support "moderate" rebels aka ISIS who are mostly British and French citizens.
> 
> In Afghanistan, NATO supported Mujahedin to fight USSR.
> 
> In Somalia NATO supported warlords to bring down the communist government of Somalia. After the fall of the Somali communist government, Somalia was left to be run by war lords.
> 
> etc etc etc.
> 
> Your criticism would have been valid, if NATO was not going around empowering Wahabi extremists and providing Air Support to alqaida and Isis in addition to protecting the tyrants in Saudi Arabia who breed Wahabi extremism for global export.





> On Jul. 1, seven Su-25 Frogfoot attack planes (out of 10 believed to be operational in Iran) operated by the Pasdaran (informal name of the IRGC – the Army of the Guardians of the Islamic Revolution) have completed their deployment to Imam Ali Airbase where they will join the ex-Russian Air Force Su-25s already delivered to Iraq in the air war against ISIS (Al Qaeda-linked Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant). The aircraft (three Su-25UBK and four Su-25K jets) will be operated by four Iraqi pilots and 10 Iranian pilots.


The Aviationist » All Iranian Su-25 Frogfoot attack planes have just deployed to Iraq
Joseph Dempsey: Iraqi's latest Su-25s come from Iran | IISS

Iran's proxy wars
http://www.cfr.org/iran/irans-involvement-iraq/p12521
Iran's Proxy War Against the United States and Iraq | Institute for the Study of War


----------



## Daneshmand

Penguin said:


> The Aviationist » All Iranian Su-25 Frogfoot attack planes have just deployed to Iraq
> Joseph Dempsey: Iraqi's latest Su-25s come from Iran | IISS



Yes. They are operating against ISIS.

Remember those "moderate rebels" supported by US and France in Syria who were staffed by French and British citizens? Right, they are now called ISIS.

If it was not for Iranian support the entire population of Iraq would have fallen under the slavery of French and US supported ISIS and Iran would have to deal with huge influx of refugees. Those Su-25 of Iran saved the day. Now Iraqis are living in their own country and can hope to defeat the French and American geopolitical games financed by their BFF, the Saudis.

Get a grip. When you destroy other people's homes, they are bound to migrate and since the planet is round and has the shape of a ball, the migrants eventually will end up near your own home. It is not like Europe is on another planet and Middle East on a different planet with a different orbit.

It is really amazing that I have to teach you guys these simple concepts. You guys claim to be democratic. It means you people ARE your government. It means when you go to war, it is you people who are going to war. It means when such a war happens you are responsible. Part of this responsibility when living on the same planet in a same orbit is to take in those people whose homes you have destroyed and whose employer you killed. You remember Gaddafi? The guy used to employ the African migrants. He was killed by a NATO operation. Migrants need jobs and Europe is rich.

Get a grip. For God's sake.


----------



## Penguin

Hu Songshan said:


> Shouldn't have overthrown Gaddafi or tried to overthrow Assad by backing the FSA/ISIS terrorists.
> 
> Europeans are dying and will need constant flow of immigrants to replace the declining population, wonder how many ISIS or Islamist sympathizers are there, it's truly a curse. I'm fascinated to see history unfolding in front of me, native Europeans eventually become minorities ironic.







Population development in Europe. As it stands now, around 12% of the world's people live on this continent, but if demographic trends keep their pace, Europe's share may fall to around 7% in 2050. Declining birth rates (particularly in Germany) and a high life expectancy in most European states means that the aging and declining population will be a problem for many European economies, political and social institutions.
Demographics of Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Map with the population density in EU at 2014.
Demographics of the European Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xenon54 out

flamer84 said:


> Most of the refugees interviewed in Hungary i saw today said that they left because Turks are mean and abusive to them.So,you know,maybe you're preaching to the wrong crowd here.
> 
> And yes,Europe can't take anymore of them,it's our own survival at stake,we have families to,how many terrorists came with them ? If 1% did we're royally screwed.How many Europeans are in need of healthcare ?
> 
> All the media showed the pictures of the dead Syrian toddler,*where are the pictures of the 2 Italian elderly couple killed in their homes by fresh off the boat "refugees" 2 days ago?* Where ?Where is the outrage ? Where is the humanity for people raped,killed in their homes,lands by hordes of barbarian nutcases? Sry...it's survival time! As one of our saying goes:"It's better for his mother to cry,than my mother"





flamer84 said:


> @xenon54
> 
> These are the fuckers that are coming and you're preaching that we're overeacting ??


You seem to be completely missing the point here, im not saying Europe should take more not at all i think i made it clear in my post, im also against uncontrolled immigration to Europe as i stated many times, what im talking about is to do some empathy to people who endure terrible conditions, people are talking about refugees as if they were not human beings and even going as far as being racist and generalizing.

And about refugees in Turkey, well there are over 2 million there and many are living in cities, some are begging and comitting crimes which gave them a bad reputation, ofcourse its not right to treat them bad or to generalize all since such people are minority but i miss the point why i shouldnt make a post about this situtation, because im a Turk and some refugees got treated bad in Turkey?

PS: a nutjob on PDF is hardly representative for the refugees we are talking about.


----------



## Penguin

Daneshmand said:


> Yes. They are operating against ISIS.
> 
> Remember those "moderate rebels" supported by US and France in Syria who were staffed by French and British citizens? Right, they are now called ISIS.
> 
> If it was not for Iranian support the entire population of Iraq would have fallen under the slavery of French and US supported ISIS and Iran would have to deal with huge influx of refugees. Those Su-25 of Iran saved the day. Now Iraqis are living in their country and can hope to defeat the French and American geopolitical games financed by their BFF, the Saudis.
> 
> Get a grip. When *you* destroy other people's homes, they are bound to migrate and since the planet is round and has the shape of a ball, the migrants eventually will end up near your own home. It is not like Europe is on another planet and Middle East on a different planet with a different orbit.
> 
> It is really amazing that I have to teach *you guys* these simple concepts.* You guys* claim to be democratic. It means *you people* ARE your government. It means when you go to war, it is you people who are going to war. It means when such a war happens you are responsible. Part of this responsibility when living on the same planet in a same orbit is to take in those people whose homes you have destroyed and whose employer you killed. You remember Gaddafi? The guy used to employ the African migrants. He was killed by a NATO operation. Migrants need jobs and Europe is rich.
> 
> Get a grip. For God's sake.



I speak for myself. YOU get a grip. Start by educating yourself on IS and its origins.



> *Islamic State* (*IS*), is a Salafi jihadist extremist militant group and self-proclaimed Islamic state and caliphate, which is led by and mainly composed of Sunni Arabs from Iraq and Syria. The group originated as _Jama'at al-Tawhid wal-Jihad_ in 1999, which pledged allegiance to al-Qaeda in 2004
> 
> In late 2009, the commander of US forces in Iraq, General Ray Odierno, stated that the ISI "has transformed significantly in the last two years. What once was dominated by foreign individuals has now become more and more dominated by Iraqi citizens".On 16 May 2010, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi was appointed the new leader of the Islamic State of Iraq.[101][102] Al-Baghdadi replenished the group's leadership, many of whom had been killed or captured, by appointing former Ba'athist military and intelligence officers who had served during Saddam Hussein's rule. Former Ba'athists in ISI are "true believers" in the religious ideology they espoused and not secularists using ISI as a front for their cause. Islamification policies started by Saddam after 1989 resulted in the spread of a hybrid ”Ba’athist-Salafism”.
> 
> A UN report from May 2015 shows that 25,000 "foreign terrorist fighters" from 100 countries have joined "Islamist" groups, many of them working for ISIL or al-Qaeda . US intelligence estimated an increase to around 20,000 foreign fighters in February 2015, including 3,400 from Western countries.
> *List of nations by ISIL fighter origin (500 or more)
> Country* *Population
> Tunisia* 3,000
> * Saudi Arabia* 2,500
> * Russia* 1,700
> * Jordan* 1,500
> * Morocco *1,500
> * France* 1,200
> * Turkey* 1,000
> * Lebanon *900
> * Germany *650
> * Libya* 600
> * United Kingdom *600
> * Uzbekistan* 500
> * Pakistan* 500


Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
IMHO thats at least 10000 from middle eastern and north african countries, versus 2450 from Western Europe

Interesting you seem to think countries were better of with Ghadaffi, Saddam Hussein and the like


----------



## Gabriel92

Almost everyone in Iraq wanted to get ride of Saddam,and Iranians were very happy by its fall. (Dont fcking tell me the opposite) Funny to see some Iranian almost supporting him even if he butchered many of them lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Gabriel92 said:


> Almost everyone in Iraq wanted to get ride of Saddam,and Iranians were very happy by its fall. (Dont fcking tell me the opposite) Funny to see some Iranian almost supporting him even if he butchered many of them lol.



Ridiculous. Pathetic. 

No body here, is supporting him. It was France that was supporting him. It was France that used to sell Mirage fighter jets to Saddam. It was France that had set up Saddam' Air Defense. It was France that used to sell chemical weapons to Saddam. It was France that was building a nuclear weapon program for Saddam. It was France that was sucking up to Saddam. 

Not Iranians. 

He was your monster. Eventually, your masters in Washington got rid of him, despite much protest from Paris. 

But this does not, in anyway or any shape lessen the responsibility on the part of France and US for the current situation. There was no alqaida in Iraq. US transplanted it there after invading that country. 

If anything, France should pay reparations for having supported Saddam. US should pay reparations to Iraq for having brought in alqaida and Isis.



Penguin said:


> I speak for myself. YOU get a grip. Start by educating yourself on IS and its origins.
> 
> 
> Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> IMHO thats at least 10000 from middle eastern and north african countries, versus 2450 from Western Europe
> 
> Interesting you seem to think countries were better of with Ghadaffi, Saddam Hussein and the like



No, it is YOU who should get a grip. You have no idea what Isis is or what it represents or what its ideology is or where its support comes from.

And do not bring in Wikipedia as your source. It is not really a worthy reference.

Isis comes out of the monster creating policies of France and US. The same monster creating policies that had been implemented in Afghanistan of 70's and 80's.

You have no one to blame but yourselves.


----------



## Gabriel92

Daneshmand said:


> Ridiculous. Pathetic.
> 
> No body here, is supporting him. It was France that was supporting him. It was France that used to sell Mirage fighter jets to Saddam. It was France that had set up Saddam' Air Defense. It was France that used to sell chemical weapons to Saddam. It was France that was building a nuclear weapon program for Saddam. It was France that was sucking up to Saddam.
> 
> Not Iranians.
> 
> He was your monster. Eventually, your masters in Washington got rid of him, despite much protest from Paris.
> 
> But this does not, in anyway or any shape lessen the responsibility on the part of France and US for the current situation. There was no alqaida in Iraq. US transplanted it there after invading that country.
> 
> If anything, France should pay reparations for having supported Saddam. US should pay reparations to Iraq for having brought in alqaida and Isis.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is YOU who should get a grip. You have no idea what Isis is or what it represents or what its ideology is or where its support comes from.
> 
> And do not bring in Wikipedia as your source. It is not really a worthy reference.
> 
> Isis comes out of the monster creating policies of France and US. The same monster creating policies that had been implemented in Afghanistan of 70's and 80's.
> 
> You have no one to blame but yourselves.



So it means that you should also pay for also destructing middle east through proxy wars ? No Iran is angel,but other are evils,itll be always our fault. It is also our fault if your country is poor,corrupt and full of fanatics ? Un peu ?


----------



## libertad

C130 said:


> good watch.



I'm also a Molyneux fan btw, but Europe and the US have to take responsibility for their destabilizing the ME. You fund insurgents in a civil war then complain when there are millions of refugees displaced as a result of said war. Stop meddling in the ME and let them sort themselves out. Also get rid of the Israeli lobbies which are agitating for these wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Nicky G said:


> Debatable, particularly if these people were mercenaries who later descended into terrorism. Ground level manager of these lunatics was Pak, so actually these refugees should be flooding to Pak - or they would if they had any confidence in Pak surviving.
> 
> The point is that its silly to try to justify this invasion by refugees because of US or EU action in the ME. They should have turned down these people. Let Islamic nations take care of their 'brothers'.




Hey @flamer84 I apppreciate you dont't want these Syrian Muslim refugees. With their differant culture and everything.







But I am sure you will love to have *Indian's* because they are* NOT* muslims. First of Indian's are amongst the top immigrants in numbers to Europe. In UK the biggest immigrant population is Indians. Here have a look at statistics of immigrants to UK.





Immigration statistics, April to June 2014 - GOV.UK

So will you be pleased with *53,000 Indian *settled in just one year in European country ? I can see you don't want those Muslim Syrian's but you will love these *Indian Hindu's*? There is 1,270 million of them so don't feel bad as there is plenty more starving back in India. Like these Indians below in Europe?






Maybe France wants them? *Muslims bad.* Indians good?






In London, UK. Hey Flamer do you want these guy's. I swear they are NOT Muslims. They just sweet Indians.






@Daneshmand Do please observe what is happening here. I discussed this point before how the Indian's play the field. I am not Syrian but trust me if I was there I would or you would get thrown in the same camp these Syrians. They would not ask are you Shia or Sunni, Pakistani, Afghan or Iranian.This is why we need some sort of unity against this. These people divide and destroy us. When will we learn?

You know what is sad. These neo colonists come to our region. Milch it for the oil and resources. Place puppet governments. Set up military bases everywhere to keep their puppets in power who do their bidding. The plant European settlers in Palestine., They invade country after country when who the f*ck asked them? Did any Muslim country in the last hundred years freakin invade Europe. When the hell was Paris bombed by fighters, when was Rome plastered with missiles, when was Romania invaded by some Mulim armies in mass tank formations?

Then when the suffering broken peoples from the countries bestroyed by their unwelcome, unasked for interventions go to Europe look what freakin happens? It is tragedy. I saw that little baby bboy's picture on the beach like a rag doll and then I thought of my little girls ....

There is no word for this. This region has to tell these people to leave it alone. Throw down these puppet governments and unite against this modern imperialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Atanz said:


> Hey @flamer84 I apppreciate you dont't want these Syrian Muslim refugees. With their differant culture and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am sure you will love to have *Indian's* because they are* NOT* muslims. First of Indian's are amongst the top immigrants in numbers to Europe. In UK the biggest immigrant population is Indians. Here have a look at statistics of immigrants to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration statistics, April to June 2014 - GOV.UK
> 
> So will you be pleased with *53,000 Indian *settled in just one year in European country ? I can see you don't want those Muslim Syrian's but you will love these *Indian Hindu's*? There is 1,270 million of them so don't feel bad as there is plenty more starving back in India. Like these Indians below in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe France wants them? *Muslims bad.* Indians good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In London, UK. Hey Flamer do you want these guy's. I swear they are NOT Muslims. They just sweet Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Daneshmand Do please observe what is happening here. I discussed this point before how the Indian's play the field. I am not Syrian but trust me if I was there I would or you would get thrown in the same camp these Syrians. They would not ask are you Shia or Sunni, Pakistani, Afghan or Iranian.This is why we need some sort of unity against this. These people divide and destroy us. When will we learn?


What i don't get is that whenever there are riots in western cities its mostly all black youth looting, plundering, murdering, and rampaging through the streets, yet these people always cry and complain about Muslims. Blacks commit the most crimes in the west, yet it's the Muslims who are always targeted.

Also, the Jews have done more damage to the West within the past 200 years than the Muslims could ever do in Islam's entire existence. If it weren't for the Jews influencing key European policies like immigration and foreign affairs there wouldn't be a single Muslim refugee in Europe or the entire west to begin with.

This hatred and bashing of Arabs and Muslims by Europeans is nothing but an attempt to vent their anger on the weak and defenseless Muslim refugees.

Europeans are too pussy (for the lack of better words) to confront the real culprits; the Jews, and the blacks, because they know their politically correct Jew worshipping governments would brutalize them for the sake of their Jewish overlords who will cry "holocaust" at the first instance of criticism.

MOST OF THESE ASYLUM SEEKERS AREN'T EVEN ARABS, THEY'RE ALL BLACKS FROM THE AFRICAN HINTERLAND. So thus bashing of Arabs is senseless. 

Also, before anyone accuses me of absolving the criminal elements within the Muslim communities throughout Europe, that's false. I, more than any other member on this forum have criticized Muslims of Europe in particular of their bad reputation and have always sided with European nationalists against the Muslims where the latter were wrong and the former were right.


----------



## Daneshmand

Gabriel92 said:


> So it means that you should also pay for also destructing middle east through proxy wars ? No Iran is angel,but other are evils,itll be always our fault. It is also our fault if your country is poor,corrupt and full of fanatics ? Un peu ?



Another ridiculously pathetic one-liner reply.

It was not Iran that overthrew a democratically elected government in UK. It was UK that overthrew a democratically elected government in Iran.

It was not Iran that was supporting Saddam to attack France. It was France that was supporting Saddam to attack Iran.

It was not Iran that was creating monsters that regularly run out of control in places such as Afghanistan, Iraq, Somalia, Sudan, Rwanda, Syria etc etc. It was US, France, UK and NATO.

It was not Iran drawing the map middle east through a secret infamous agreement Sykes-Picot. It was France and UK who did it. 

There are more ghettos and disenfranchised people in France than there are in Iran or Turkey or Malaysia. Ever heard about riots in Paris?

There are more fanatics in France than there are in Iran. There are thousands of French forming the core of ISIS. There are no Iranians in ISIS.

Take your lies somewhere else.

You know you are responsible for this. Stop bittchhing around, and suck it up. Man up and let millions of refugees into France, UK and Germany. Make them your citizens. They are the great grand fathers of new France, England and Germany. Respect them. Cherish them. These are the people's whom homes, whose jobs, whose way of lives and whose nations have been destroyed by you in the name of sexual rights, freedom and elections. They are only coming to get their share of sexual rights, freedom and elections. The promises you have been bragging about to the world, day and night. It is time to pay your dues. Man up and stop crying like a little girl.



Atanz said:


> Hey @flamer84 \
> @Daneshmand Do please observe what is happening here. I discussed this point before how the Indian's play the field. I am not Syrian but trust me if I was there I would or you would get thrown in the same camp these Syrians. They would not ask are you Shia or Sunni, Pakistani, Afghan or Iranian.This is why we need some sort of unity against this. These people divide and destroy us. When will we learn?
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is sad. These neo colonists come to our region. Milch it for the oil and resources. Place puppet governments. Set up military bases everywhere to keep their puppets in power who do their bidding. The plant European settlers in Palestine., They invade country after country when who the f*ck asked them? Did any Muslim country in the last hundred years freakin invade Europe. When the hell was Paris bombed by fighters, when was Rome plastered with missiles, when was Romania invaded by some Mulim armies in mass tank formations?
> 
> Then when the suffering broken peoples from the countries bestroyed by their unwelcome, unasked for interventions go to Europe look what freakin happens? It is tragedy. I saw that little baby bboy's picture on the beach like a rag doll and then I thought of my little girls ....
> 
> There is no word for this. This region has to tell these people to leave it alone. Throw down these puppet governments and unite against this modern imperialism.



It is ok. See the second picture in this article: 10 moving photos of Europe's migrant crisis - BBC News

The gentleman from Africa will get all the help he will need. Just not from the gentlemen of Europe. But from the European ladies. 

As for unity, that is a completely separate topic. It would be nice if Iran and Pakistan could form a platform to solve such problems, but expecting countries such as UAE or Saudis to rise up to challenge is way too much in my opinion. Since these are pretty much the puppets of France and US and UK.

But till that time and right now, Europe has to suck it up and take in millions of refugees without even complaining. These refugees then should be given citizenship and voting rights. They will multiply and multiply and multiply and take part in democracy they have been promised.

Anyone who complains about this, should be immediately singled out as a racist, a fascist and a homophobic zealot. No mercy in this regard. The policy should be zero tolerance for hiding behind refugees and promoting Nazism. This is the need of the hour.

They have messed up the region, now they have to pay the cost. They are rich economically and they have healthy genes to contribute towards reconstructing the damage they have caused in the region. Diversity will make France, UK and Germany more tame and peaceful in future. When half the population is black or Muslim then it will be much more difficult to go to war in Africa or Middle East.


----------



## Manindra

Atanz said:


> Hey @flamer84
> 
> But I am sure you will love to have *Indian's* because they are* NOT* muslims. First of Indian's are amongst the top immigrants in numbers to Europe. In UK the biggest immigrant population is Indians. Here have a look at statistics of immigrants to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration statistics, April to June 2014 - GOV.UK
> 
> So will you be pleased with *53,000 Indian *settled in just one year in European country ? I can see you don't want those Muslim Syrian's but you will love these *Indian Hindu's*? There is 1,270 million of them so don't feel bad as there is plenty more starving back in India. Like these Indians below in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe France wants them? *Muslims bad.* Indians good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In London, UK. Hey Flamer do you want these guy's. I swear they are NOT Muslims. They just sweet Indians.



Now , you come on legal Indian immigrants. Tsk tsk

But the problem is India people work hard & earn money don't declare Hindu, muslim or Sikh Zone anywhere, they don't suck welfare & do nothing, they don't produce like rabbits, they are law abiding people.
Look how Guardian is crying that Cameroon favours India & discarding Eastern Europe immigrants despite white colour.


> In The End of Tolerance, Arun Kundnani argues that the ability to integrate in today's Britain is based less on how you look and more on whether or not you are deemed culturally compatible. This may seem like progress but the sliding scale along which humanity is now organised is not unlike the racial hierarchies of old; it's just less colour-coded. So, an English-educated Indian professional may be more acceptable than a white, jobless Bulgarian or Romanian. This is exactly on point as we witness David Cameron's rush to India, a country whose economic rise he described as "one of the great phenomena of the century".
> 
> Cameron and his entourage of CEOs and vice-chancellors will undoubtedly speed past the slums rapidly being cleared for the shiny new malls being built on every spare inch of India's major cities. The majority of Indians – arguably worse off since the advent of neoliberalism in the "largest democracy" – are not who Cameron has in mind when he talks about unleashing "India's potential".
> 
> Back in the UK, the imminent arrival of Bulgarians and Romanians with new EU rights is being painted as a make or break electoral issue. They are the victims of a "xeno-racism" that holds impoverished strangers, including whites, in its sight. In contrast, Indian students with the cash to pay premium fees to study at British universities will, according to Cameron, have the red carpet rolled out and will not, he has claimed, be subject to limits on how long they can stay and work. How such "positive discrimination" will be justified in light of the Tories' commitment to a cap on immigration in the tens of thousands per year remains to be seen.
> 
> Cultural stereotypes abound. Indians – not Pakistanis mind – are deemed hardworking and resourceful with infinite admiration for the UK and its traditions. Colonialism is rewritten as a "special relationship". Indians (Hindus) assimilate into the British way of life, speak English, and are religious moderates. They are not a drain, rather an opportunity for investment in an ailing British economy.
> 
> 
> Romanians and Bulgarians, on the other hand, are today's "wretched of the earth", described by Trevor Kavanagh in The Sun as variably corrupt, as rapists and as pickpockets. The Tories will lose the Eastleigh byelection, he warns, unless the government puts its foot down and refuses to grant full EU rights to Romanian and Bulgarian citizens before they descend on the UK.
> 
> The comparison of Cameron's rhetoric on India and Britain's newest EU partners reveals how, on the surface at least, racism is so often influenced by economics. The successful are pitted against the scroungers, no matter the extent to which either stereotype holds water. Immigration with a capital "I" – as a headline rather than a life experience – has always needed heroes and villains, those who gave versus those who took, those who built versus those who destroyed. Racism works to attach these apparently natural attributes to whole groups of people and that is why it is never detachable from the immigration "debate". This is the message that Cameron is sending: we will tolerate those who can benefit us, but not those who fail to make us prosper.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are no more universally assimilable than south-eastern Europeans are detrimental to the UK. Indeed, the opposite was once deemed to be the case when skin colour, rather than cultural compatibility, influenced migration policy more explicitly and arrivals from the east were dissidents, not purported social security hunters. Only when we decouple immigration from race will the arbitrariness of the ranking of populations according to profitability become apparent and racial generalisations – positive or negative – be shown up for the poverty of the ideas that lie beneath them.


Cameron's immigration hierarchy: Indians good, eastern Europeans bad | Alana Lentin | Comment is free | The Guardian
Here one more (And note everyone mentions its only Black India not to Fair & Lovely Pakistani & Bangladeshi)
Why Britain’s anti-immigration candidate prefers Indians to Eastern Europeans - The Washington Post
Now here is your countrymen with latest published date
UK Asian - #Disparity: Bangladeshis and Pakistanis the worse performing migrants in the UK? | UK Asian
Australian govt warns Pakistani asylum-seekers against illegal entry - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
Even you are eating pie of genuine asylum seekers of Syria, Iraq, Libya, Sudan.



>




Now you are posting Sri Lankan Tamils as Indian 


> @Daneshmand Do please observe what is happening here. I discussed this point before how the Indian's play the field. I am not Syrian but trust me if I was there I would or you would get thrown in the same camp these Syrians. They would not ask are you Shia or Sunni, Pakistani, Afghan or Iranian.This is why we need some sort of unity against this. These people divide and destroy us. When will we learn?


If you are so united then why Pakistani asylum seekers are going to Europe thus makes it hard for genuine asylum seekers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

I don't know why these people who hate west so much even go to west and whine "discrimination". Were they dragged to Europe against their will? Just stay in your own countries honourably. If you are in Europe then learn integrate and be a civilised person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

*It is ironic how Muslims rush to Saudi Arabia when they need religion but when they need Human Rights, they rush to the west*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Penguin

Daneshmand said:


> No, it is YOU who should get a grip. You have no idea what Isis is or what it represents or what its ideology is or where its support comes from.
> 
> And do not bring in Wikipedia as your source. It is not really a worthy reference.
> 
> Isis comes out of the monster creating policies of France and US. The same monster creating policies that had been implemented in Afghanistan of 70's and 80's.
> 
> You have no one to blame but yourselves.



As a professional analyst and policymaker in government, I think I very well know what ISIS is. I used the Wiki because it is available. I did not present that as truth. It is well documented with source references, however (much better than any claim you've made)

The only person blaming anybody here is you. I merely asked 'and how have we all taken our individual responsibilty in the context of this humanitarian tragedy'. Apparently, that is offensive to you. Which may be one of the reasons why you turn to blaming and attack in the first place. Blaming me, or France or the US solves nothing.

Improve the world, start with yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Azizam said:


> I don't know why these people who hate west so much even go to west and whine "discrimination". Were they dragged to Europe against their will? Just stay in your own countries honourably. If you are in Europe then learn integrate and be a civilised person.




The most funniest thing is these guys like atanz who lives in security in Uk and wanting wests destruction.... What a fcking bunch of hypocrites. 



Penguin said:


> As a professional analyst and policymaker in government, I think I very well know what ISIS is. I used the Wiki because it is available. I did not present that as truth. It is well documented with source references, however (much better than any claim you've made)
> 
> The only person blaming anybody here is you. I merely asked 'and how have we all taken our individual responsibilty in the context of this humanitarian tragedy'. Apparently, that is offensive to you. Which may be one of the reasons why you turn to blaming and attack in the first place. Blaming me, or France or the US solves nothing.
> 
> Improve the world, start with yourself.



Muslims never question themselves,they always accuse the other,they think they are clean and play always the victim. Thats pretty funny to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

Atanz said:


> Hey @flamer84 I apppreciate you dont't want these Syrian Muslim refugees. With their differant culture and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am sure you will love to have *Indian's* because they are* NOT* muslims. First of Indian's are amongst the top immigrants in numbers to Europe. In UK the biggest immigrant population is Indians. Here have a look at statistics of immigrants to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration statistics, April to June 2014 - GOV.UK
> 
> So will you be pleased with *53,000 Indian *settled in just one year in European country ? I can see you don't want those Muslim Syrian's but you will love these *Indian Hindu's*? There is 1,270 million of them so don't feel bad as there is plenty more starving back in India. Like these Indians below in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe France wants them? *Muslims bad.* Indians good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In London, UK. Hey Flamer do you want these guy's. I swear they are NOT Muslims. They just sweet Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Daneshmand Do please observe what is happening here. I discussed this point before how the Indian's play the field. I am not Syrian but trust me if I was there I would or you would get thrown in the same camp these Syrians. They would not ask are you Shia or Sunni, Pakistani, Afghan or Iranian.This is why we need some sort of unity against this. These people divide and destroy us. When will we learn?
> 
> You know what is sad. These neo colonists come to our region. Milch it for the oil and resources. Place puppet governments. Set up military bases everywhere to keep their puppets in power who do their bidding. The plant European settlers in Palestine., They invade country after country when who the f*ck asked them? Did any Muslim country in the last hundred years freakin invade Europe. When the hell was Paris bombed by fighters, when was Rome plastered with missiles, when was Romania invaded by some Mulim armies in mass tank formations?
> 
> Then when the suffering broken peoples from the countries bestroyed by their unwelcome, unasked for interventions go to Europe look what freakin happens? It is tragedy. I saw that little baby bboy's picture on the beach like a rag doll and then I thought of my little girls ....
> 
> There is no word for this. This region has to tell these people to leave it alone. Throw down these puppet governments and unite against this modern imperialism.





Indians don't blow themselves up amongst civilians,at least they didn't do it in Europe.As another example while some idiotic Westerners accuse the Czechs of being racist because they won't accept muslim refugees they are not noticing the large Vietnamese community in the Czech Republic that nobody has a problem with .Instead of telling who to like or not i think it's time to do a serious introspection on the reasons,i,and so many like me in Europe feel that way towards the muslim community,muslim immigrants and not other non white communities.At least that leaves you without the white supremacist,hater of brown people all across the world,card.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Daneshmand said:


> It is ok. See the second picture in this article: 10 moving photos of Europe's migrant crisis - BBC News



Picture say's thousand words.



> The gentleman from Africa will get all the help he will need. Just not from the gentlemen of Europe. But from the European ladies.



Don't worry the European ladies will take care of the African refugee. He is safe. Maybe he will be next Henry Thierry?







The Jews have taken over control of Europes entire financial system. The Jews have total domination of over all Western governments. To be fair the reason why the West invades Middle East is not just oil. It is to do the dirty work for Isreal. They have control over the media and manipulate public opinion against Muslims.

The other group is Africans. In America in Europe most of the murders and mugging is done by them. The African's take their women as well and what do these foolish European men do? They come and bi*tching and complaining about the Muslims.

And the best demonstration of this is Iran. I have yet to hear one terrorist from Iran but the media's favourite punching bag is Iran followed by Pakistan. Go to London or Paris an see who has turned those cities into "gangster hoods".

Trust me in their so called "free countries" there are two words they cannot complain about. Jews and blacks. Both are holy and it would blasphemy to say anything critical.


----------



## Sky lord

Atanz said:


> Hey @flamer84 I apppreciate you dont't want these Syrian Muslim refugees. With their differant culture and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am sure you will love to have *Indian's* because they are* NOT* muslims. First of Indian's are amongst the top immigrants in numbers to Europe. In UK the biggest immigrant population is Indians. Here have a look at statistics of immigrants to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration statistics, April to June 2014 - GOV.UK
> 
> So will you be pleased with *53,000 Indian *settled in just one year in European country ? I can see you don't want those Muslim Syrian's but you will love these *Indian Hindu's*? There is 1,270 million of them so don't feel bad as there is plenty more starving back in India. Like these Indians below in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe France wants them? *Muslims bad.* Indians good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In London, UK. Hey Flamer do you want these guy's. I swear they are NOT Muslims. They just sweet Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Daneshmand Do please observe what is happening here. I discussed this point before how the Indian's play the field. I am not Syrian but trust me if I was there I would or you would get thrown in the same camp these Syrians. They would not ask are you Shia or Sunni, Pakistani, Afghan or Iranian.This is why we need some sort of unity against this. These people divide and destroy us. When will we learn?
> 
> You know what is sad. These neo colonists come to our region. Milch it for the oil and resources. Place puppet governments. Set up military bases everywhere to keep their puppets in power who do their bidding. The plant European settlers in Palestine., They invade country after country when who the f*ck asked them? Did any Muslim country in the last hundred years freakin invade Europe. When the hell was Paris bombed by fighters, when was Rome plastered with missiles, when was Romania invaded by some Mulim armies in mass tank formations?
> 
> Then when the suffering broken peoples from the countries bestroyed by their unwelcome, unasked for interventions go to Europe look what freakin happens? It is tragedy. I saw that little baby bboy's picture on the beach like a rag doll and then I thought of my little girls ....
> 
> There is no word for this. This region has to tell these people to leave it alone. Throw down these puppet governments and unite against this modern imperialism.


So you are a closet racist. Good to know.


----------



## Gabriel92

> 10 moving photos of Europe's migrant crisis - BBC News



Lol at puzzies medias playing the emotional card. I give (and most of us) a shit about babies on beach or crying/dying migrants,we have enough problem at home and should help those in need in our country or Europe. You should guys read the comments on French forums or on leparisien,lemonde, etc. Most of us give a damn about them. Thats said. And so unfair to see some puzzies ready to welcome so called refugees in their houses,but nada about our homeless. There are the regional elections in December,and we are ready to @ssrape the socialists. Luckily they are a dying specy,cuz people open their eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Sky lord said:


> So you are a closet racist. Good to know.


Then you are seriously wrong ?
That people can't be racist as they lacks the most precious thing , Intelligence.
They can only whine that they are on the bottom of social structure & say look we are first from bottom.


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> Lol at puzzies medias playing the emotional card. I give (and most of us) a shit about babies on beach or crying/dying migrants,we have enough problem at home and should help those in need in our country or Europe. You should guys read the comments on French forums or on leparisien,lemonde, etc. Most of us give a damn about them. Thats said. And so unfair to see some puzzies ready to welcome so called refugees in their houses,but nada about our homeless. There are the regional elections in December,and we are ready to @ssrape the socialists. Luckily they are a dying specy,cuz people open their eyes.




Saw an old man at the market a couple of days ago with a WW2 medal on his shirt.He was barely counting pennies to buy a bread....now that moved me to tears.Leftist propaganda leaves me cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Atanz said:


> The Jews have taken over control of Europes entire financial system.


As is evident from / proven by?



Atanz said:


> The Jews have total domination of over all Western governments.


As is evident from / proven by?



Atanz said:


> Isreal. They have control over the [Western] media and manipulate public opinion against Muslims.


As is evident from / proven by?
{hint: Forbes e.g. was recently bought by a group of Chinese investors....}



Atanz said:


> The other group is Africans. In America in Europe most of the murders and mugging is done by them. The African's take their women as well and what do these foolish European men do? They come and bi*tching and complaining about the Muslims.


Yes we have such problems in Europe with murders....




Murder rate per 100,000 inhabitants in 2012
Lightest blue 0–1
1–2
2–5 
5–10 
10–20 
>20 Darkest blue
List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> Intentional homicide caused the deaths of almost half a million people (437,000) across the world in 2012. More than a third of those (36 per cent) occurred in the Americas, 31 per cent in Africa and 28 per cent in Asia, while Europe (5 per cent) and Oceania (0.3 per cent) accounted for the lowest shares of homicide at the regional level.
> The global average homicide rate stands at 6.2 per 100,000 population, but Southern Africa and Central America have rates over four times higher than that (above 24 victims per 100,000 population), making them the sub-regions with the highest homicide rates on record, followed by South America, Middle Africa and the Caribbean (between 16 and 23 homicides per 100,000 population). Meanwhile, with rates some five times lower than the global average, Eastern Asia, Southern Europe and Western Europe are the subregions with the lowest homicide levels.



https://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=...6O60ovq1JDQkd6oEbmnPDQ&bvm=bv.102022582,d.ZGU
In EU murders occurs typically in the relational sphere (30%) or organized crime sphere (30%), neither of which are dominated by Africans or even North-Africans. 



> There were 137 murders in the Netherlands last year, the lowest total since 1992. Gangland killings accounted for 24 murders or 17% of the total. Thirteen of the gangland killings took place in Amsterdam, out of a total of 23 murders in the Dutch capital. Five people were killed in armed robberies last year, of whom three were elderly.


Dutch murder rate drops to a 22-year low - DutchNews.nl
There is a organized crime war ongoing in Amsterdam, with many high profile liquidations, which skews the statistics. These involve Moroccan drug lords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Gabriel92 said:


> Lol at puzzies medias playing the emotional card. I give (and most of us) a shit about babies on beach or crying/dying migrants,we have enough problem at home and should help those in need in our country or Europe. You should guys read the comments on French forums or on leparisien,lemonde, etc. Most of us give a damn about them. Thats said. And so unfair to see some puzzies ready to welcome so called refugees in their houses,but nada about our homeless. There are the regional elections in December,and we are ready to @ssrape the socialists. Luckily they are a dying specy,cuz people open their eyes.




West can do itself the favor by not setting the middle east on fire. That way, no refugees. What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

What's with women, women and women? Muslim perverts seem to be obsessed with women wherever they go. In the middle east, they forcefully capture innocent women and rape. In the UK, Pakistanis have a reputation for raping underage girls. Perhaps, a tradition that comes from the "perfect human being"? This is kind of culture that comes from muslims.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Nicky G

flamer84 said:


> Everybody wants out of the EU during these times.The EU should have been a pan European solidarity block but now it looks like *a liberal agenda to actually destroy Europeans*.I've seen people who were pro EU (including me) changing their minds in the last couple of months.



Yup that seem to be the case.



Atanz said:


> Hey @flamer84 I apppreciate you dont't want these Syrian Muslim refugees. With their differant culture and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am sure you will love to have *Indian's* because they are* NOT* muslims. First of Indian's are amongst the top immigrants in numbers to Europe. In UK the biggest immigrant population is Indians. Here have a look at statistics of immigrants to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration statistics, April to June 2014 - GOV.UK
> 
> So will you be pleased with *53,000 Indian *settled in just one year in European country ? I can see you don't want those Muslim Syrian's but you will love these *Indian Hindu's*? There is 1,270 million of them so don't feel bad as there is plenty more starving back in India. Like these Indians below in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe France wants them? *Muslims bad.* Indians good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In London, UK. Hey Flamer do you want these guy's. I swear they are NOT Muslims. They just sweet Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Daneshmand Do please observe what is happening here. I discussed this point before how the Indian's play the field. I am not Syrian but trust me if I was there I would or you would get thrown in the same camp these Syrians. They would not ask are you Shia or Sunni, Pakistani, Afghan or Iranian.This is why we need some sort of unity against this. These people divide and destroy us. When will we learn?
> 
> You know what is sad. These neo colonists come to our region. Milch it for the oil and resources. Place puppet governments. Set up military bases everywhere to keep their puppets in power who do their bidding. The plant European settlers in Palestine., They invade country after country when who the f*ck asked them? Did any Muslim country in the last hundred years freakin invade Europe. When the hell was Paris bombed by fighters, when was Rome plastered with missiles, when was Romania invaded by some Mulim armies in mass tank formations?
> 
> Then when the suffering broken peoples from the countries bestroyed by their unwelcome, unasked for interventions go to Europe look what freakin happens? It is tragedy. I saw that little baby bboy's picture on the beach like a rag doll and then I thought of my little girls ....
> 
> There is no word for this. This region has to tell these people to leave it alone. Throw down these puppet governments and unite against this modern imperialism.



Why quote me in this post?


----------



## Echo_419

Gabriel92 said:


> Almost everyone in Iraq wanted to get ride of Saddam,and Iranians were very happy by its fall. (Dont fcking tell me the opposite) Funny to see some Iranian almost supporting him even if he butchered many of them lol.



I agree with you Iranians even supplied america with intelligence to overthrow Saddam 
On topic 
Europeans seem to be missing Saddam & gahdafii now


----------



## Daneshmand

Gabriel92 said:


> Lol at puzzies medias playing the emotional card. I give (and most of us) a shit about babies on beach or crying/dying migrants,we have enough problem at home and should help those in need in our country or Europe. You should guys read the comments on French forums or on leparisien,lemonde, etc. Most of us give a damn about them. Thats said. And so unfair to see some puzzies ready to welcome so called refugees in their houses,but nada about our homeless. There are the regional elections in December,and we are ready to @ssrape the socialists. Luckily they are a dying specy,cuz people open their eyes.



No body asked for your help. No body needs your help. You are just a disgruntled individual.

There are many and many Europeans ladies who will shelter these migrants and share their lives with them. Specially the feminists who are the greatest flag bearers of humanity in modern times. These brave ladies will get what they want, with you or without you beside them. You have become redundant to them. An appendage of sorts, totally discardable and disposable.



Penguin said:


> As a professional analyst and policymaker in government, I think I very well know what ISIS is. I used the Wiki because it is available. I did not present that as truth. It is well documented with source references, however (much better than any claim you've made)
> 
> The only person blaming anybody here is you. I merely asked 'and how have we all taken our individual responsibilty in the context of this humanitarian tragedy'. Apparently, that is offensive to you. Which may be one of the reasons why you turn to blaming and attack in the first place. Blaming me, or France or the US solves nothing.
> 
> Improve the world, start with yourself.



Ah, so typical.

Appeal to authority and appeal to emotionalism. So much so for your logic.

We are discussing policy here. We are discussing the social movement here. We are not discussing an individual, whether you, me or a racist bigot here or a black migrant who was just washed ashore on a raft on an Italian beach 3 hours ago, surrounded by Italian ladies rushing to help him.

We were discussing the big picture. I did not bring an individual into this. The mere act that you have started to use such childish logical fallacies, means only that you are not interested in a logical debate.

And if you are really a "government planner" then no wonder Europe is creating such a mess for itself. Because, its planners have become incompetent. They kill the only employer on African continent who used to provide good paying jobs to African migrants. They destroy the only country that used to provide a relatively good standard of living to African migrants on African continent. They support "moderate" rebels in Syria to bring down a secular government and replace it with "moderate" Wahabis. And then they call themselves government planners who know "everything".

You don't know crap. If you knew you would have elaborated on the ideological underpinnings of ISIS/Boko and where they come from. And you would have seen your own hands deep in creating these monsters and enabling their ideological foundations.


----------



## Gabriel92

Daneshmand said:


> No body asked for your help. No body needs your help. You are just a disgruntled individual.
> 
> There are many and many Europeans ladies who will shelter these migrants and share their lives with them. Specially the feminists who are the greatest flag bearers of humanity in modern times. These brave ladies will get what they want, with you or without you beside them. You have become redundant to them. An appendage of sorts, totally discardable and disposable.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so typical.
> 
> Appeal to authority and appeal to emotionalism. So much so for your logic.
> 
> We are discussing policy here. We are discussing the social movement here. We are not discussing an individual, whether you, me or a racist bigot here or a black migrant who was just washed ashore on a raft on an Italian beach 3 hours ago, surrounded by Italian ladies rushing to help him.
> 
> We were discussing the big picture. I did not bring an individual into this. The mere act that you have started to use such childish logical fallacies, means only that you are not interested in a logical debate.
> 
> And if you are really a "government planner" then no wonder Europe is creating such a mess for itself. Because, its planners have become incompetent. They kill the only employer on African continent who used to provide good paying jobs to African migrants. They destroy the only country that used to provide a relatively good standard of living to African migrants on African continent. They support "moderate" rebels in Syria to bring down a secular government and replace it with "moderate" Wahabis. And then they call themselves government planners who know "everything".
> 
> You don't know crap. If you knew you would have elaborated on the ideological underpinnings of ISIS/Boko and where they come from. And you would have seen your own hands deep in creating these monsters and enabling their ideological foundations.



Dont quote me ever Mullah boy. If u are in need of action (which is understandable when we hit puberty) you can find nice persian girls that would be glad to offer their services in exchange of some miney.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Gabriel92 said:


> Dont quote me ever Mullah boy. If u are in need of action (which is understandable when we hit puberty) you can find nice persian girls that would be glad to offer their services in exchange of some miney.



Your anger is understandable.

You are a racist Islamophobe. But no worries.

European governments just opened the gates to let in millions of migrants who in a few years time will get European citizenship and will have the same rights as you do now (with alot more sympathy from European ladies): Migrant Crisis : Refugees start arriving in Germany after Hungary ordeal


----------



## Penguin

Daneshmand said:


> No body asked for your help. No body needs your help. You are just a disgruntled individual.
> 
> There are many and many Europeans ladies who will shelter these migrants and share their lives with them. Specially the feminists who are the greatest flag bearers of humanity in modern times. These brave ladies will get what they want, with you or without you beside them. You have become redundant to them. An appendage of sorts, totally discardable and disposable.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so typical.
> 
> Appeal to authority and appeal to emotionalism. So much so for your logic.
> 
> *We* are discussing policy here. We are discussing the social movement here. We are not discussing an individual, whether you, me or a racist bigot here or a black migrant who was just washed ashore on a raft on an Italian beach 3 hours ago, surrounded by Italian ladies rushing to help him.
> 
> We were discussing the big picture. I did not bring an individual into this. The mere act that you have started to use such childish logical fallacies, means only that you are not interested in a logical debate.
> 
> And if you are really a "government planner" then no wonder Europe is creating such a mess for itself. Because, its planners have become incompetent. They kill the only employer on African continent who used to provide good paying jobs to African migrants. They destroy the only country that used to provide a relatively good standard of living to African migrants on African continent. They support "moderate" rebels in Syria to bring down a secular government and replace it with "moderate" Wahabis. And then they call themselves government planners who know "everything".
> 
> You don't know crap. If you knew you would have elaborated on the ideological underpinnings of ISIS/Boko and where they come from. And you would have seen your own hands deep in creating these monsters and enabling their ideological foundations.


What 'we', there is only 'you'! You are neither discussing policy nor a social movment. You are merely venting your opinion, and you voice it in the form of blaming (hardly a viable or constructive policy option). You trouble is verbal diarrhea, as it evident from the latter part of your post.


----------



## Daneshmand

Penguin said:


> What 'we', there is only 'you'! You are neither discussing policy nor a social movment. You are merely venting your opinion, and you voice it in the form of blaming (hardly a viable or constructive policy option). You trouble is verbal diarrhea, as it evident from the latter part of your post.



As expected. No logical rational argument. Only personal attack.


----------



## Gabriel92

Daneshmand said:


> Your anger is understandable.
> 
> You are a racist Islamophobe. But no worries.
> 
> European governments just opened the gates to let in millions of migrants who in a few years time will get European citizenship and will have the same rights as you do now (with alot more sympathy from European ladies): Migrant Crisis : Refugees start arriving in Germany after Hungary ordeal



As if youd love to see millions of christians invading Mullah land and dont integrate,bring their culture,start destroying everything,and pee on your govt and people... etc.
And why the fck should i love you ? You consider us as kuffars,infidels,and you wqnt to be loved ? Let me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

The Amsterdam Herald - Analysis: Six facts about Dutch immigration that may surprise you



Daneshmand said:


> As expected. No logical rational argument. Only personal attack.


Says the person who ignores counter evidence and just rants.


----------



## Steve781

Why don't any oil rich Gulf countries open the doors to their "brothers"?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Steve781 said:


> Why don't any oil rich Gulf countries open the doors to their "brothers"?


Because they don't have a welfare system.


----------



## Azizam

Gabriel92 said:


> Dont quote me ever Mullah boy. If u are in need of action (which is understandable when we hit puberty) you can find nice persian girls that would be glad to offer their services in exchange of some miney.


You are right. He's just a sexually frustrated old pervert.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Nicky G

Steve781 said:


> Why don't any oil rich Gulf countries open the doors to their "brothers"?



They are smart enough to not rock the boat when you guys in Europe are being so generous to avoid them any trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kempe

Hello guys I'm new here. I found a video on youtube here *Rahul Mehta *explains 
Why Western Developed Countries allowing large number of Immigrants from Islamic Countries.
Author background: 
*Rahul Chimanbhai Mehta*,B Tech, Comp Sci, IIT Delhi ; MS , New Jersey State, Univ, USA





summary of the video:
The Western World wants a reason to attack the Oil Rich Arabian countries thats why they are funding the terror activities and allowing large no. of immigrants from Islamic Countries ...

After WW2, European population was not interested in dying to wage for another war.

So in order to create deep sense of hatred in European population, the European elitemen decide to allow large number of Muslims (that too not peaceful areas like Indonesia, but from middle east who have centuries of antagonism with European Christians). The goal is to make immigrant muslim indulge into large scale destruction in Europe, so that Europe's common man can be prepared to wage an all out (USA + Europe) vs (all islamic countries) war

The excuse given was cheap labor. That was nonsense. No import of labor was needed, and if it was needed, they could have imported millions and millions of labor from India, China, Vietnam, Thailand, African countries etc. But European elitemen decided to encourage import of labor from Norther Arfrican countries who have centuries of hostilities against Europe and Chistianity.

===

Also, all north african icountries are now finished because they have no weapon manufacturing capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamrananvaar

Gabriel92 said:


> I think ill migrate to Pakistan and Saudi Arabia,with Pork and Wine,i will pray in the streets and will try to convert everyone to christianism,and will not work and earn welfare. I wonder what would be their reactions.


i think i,ve hit a nerve and when you get bombed or get hit by any natural disaster and are being persecuted in your own country and no one will accept you , they just push your boat or dingy back in waters , YOU are still welcome in pakistan , we donot discriminate against caste creed or religion , pork and wine would be the last things on your mind 
pakistan has the largest no of refugees in the WORLD , its not the richest country but we never turn down anyone in need 
as to converting to christianity you are welcome to come and preach to your hearts desire , loads of missionary preachers come and preach evey year some have even made pakistan they,re home


----------



## Sky lord

Manindra said:


> Then you are seriously wrong ?
> That people can't be racist as they are in the most precious thing , Intelligence.
> They can only whine that they are on the bottom of social structure & say look we are first from bottom.



Sorry don't understand what you mean . I was only pointing out that the intention behind the pictures were racist.
First picture of white skinned syrian kids -then of some dark skinned kids and the question " would you rather have thes white skinned people or these darkies? ". Third picture of the Sri Lankans with strollers is " look what will happen to you if you let in the darkies -they breed like bunnies ". Fourth picture of the couple says" AND they are going to f** your women ! ".

If that isn't racist I don't know what is...it's disgusting and rich coming from a person arguing against discrimination against himself.

Final message from this post is "Discrimination is bad if you are the victim but perfectly fine when you are the perpetrator"


----------



## Manindra

Sky lord said:


> Sorry don't understand what you mean . I was only pointing out that the intention behind the pictures were racist.
> First picture of white skinned syrian kids -then of some dark skinned kids and the question " would you rather have thes white skinned people or these darkies? ". Third picture of the Sri Lankans with strollers is " look what will happen to you if you let in the darkies -they breed like bunnies ". Fourth picture of the couple says" AND they are going to f** your women ! ".
> 
> If that isn't racist I don't know what is...it's disgusting and rich coming from a person arguing against discrimination against himself.
> 
> Final message from this post is "Discrimination is bad if you are the victim but perfectly fine when you are the perpetrator"



There is typo error on my post which I corrected.
My take is ,a person standing on lowest social structure can't be racist as he himself are crushed by upper class.
Which you are calling racism is actually whining .
He said that European country prefer Eastern european whites instead of Brown Indians & I already give him a long page crying article from Guardian which say Brown Indian are prefered in place of whites.
And didn't bother to counter it.
As for Syrian migrants , they are from educated, secular & peaceful (before civil war) country but other country's economic migrants make their way hard.
My take is US, UK, France, Germany, Italy, Turkey, Jordan, Egypt, KSA, UAE, Qatar should take refugee & compensate them also. These countries are main culprits for Syrian people sufferings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Atanz said:


> What the hell is your problem? You Sri Lankan's invented and *patented* the concept of strap on a *explosive dildo* then blow yourself up. Have a look at the LTTE severed heroine who blew up Gandhi way back in 1991. Since then you had a suicidal internal war that cost 100,000 dead in a counytry of only 20 million. Your country produced waves after wave of muglee Tamils that have put shadows on entire parts of Europe and then you gob here like Europeans. At least I can see where they coming from. You though are lowest common denominator a wanna be European. Lot of those Syrian's will get accepted in parts of Europe far faster than you.
> 
> Rajiv Gandhi Killing
> Sri Lankan Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Australia in row over boats carrying Tamil asylum seekers - BBC News


Those Tamil asylum seekers are economic migrants and Sri Lanka itself is doing a lot to prevent them from illegally going there. I won't drag myself to your level but just remember that Sri Lanka's problems end in Sri Lanka. Sri Lankans don't go to Europe/West, create ghettos, blow ourselves up, rape innocent white girls etc for religious/nationalist reasons. That's the difference between muslims and non-muslims. Non-muslims don't keep their issues with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Steve781 said:


> Why don't any oil rich Gulf countries open the doors to their "brothers"?



Because there bastards of the highest order including Israel.

Europeans crying on here on here about hosting a few thousand refugees fleeing war & persecution  .........blah ,blah bollocks .







 Proud of my Country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

This thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

terry5 said:


> Because there bastards of the highest order including Israel.
> 
> Europeans crying on here on here about hosting a few thousand refugees fleeing war & persecution  .........blah ,blah bollocks .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud of my Country

















Remarkable:
- Germany 'disappeared' (went from from 589.000 in 2012 to less than 263.600 in 2013 > 216,973).
- Syria 'disappeared' (went from 476,500 in 2012 to less than 263,600 in 2013) BUT at the same time Lebanon emerges in 2013 and both Jordan and Turkey move up in the ranking.















You see the number of refugees Pakistan (bacause Afghanistan) and Kenya and China holding constant. Increases in Lebanon (bacause Syria), Jordan and Turkey (because of both Syria and Iraq), Iran (because Iraq). Likewise in Uganda, Ethiopia, Chad (because Sudan / Somalia?).

Nine months into the South Sudan crisis, there were approximately 1.3 million internally displaced people (IDPs) and more than 450,000 new South Sudanese refugees, who fled to Ethiopia, Kenya, Sudan and Uganda.
UNHCR - East and Horn of Africa

Middle East
UNHCR - Middle East

Eastern Europe
UNHCR - Eastern Europe

Pakistan hosts almost 1.5 million registered Afghan refugees - still the largest protracted refugee population globally. Since 2002, UNHCR has facilitated the return of 3.8 million registered Afghans from Pakistan.
UNHCR - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

This one is interesting too: forced displacement appears relatively stable 2001-2011 and while higher than during the late 1990 still lower than in the early 1990s. Marked rise since 2011 apparently.






Which coincides with 'Syria'.





Where to?

Absolute





Relative burden: 'per 1000 of population'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng




----------



## Arya Desa

As I've posted on the other thread Europeans need to stop whining so much.


----------



## Pandora

No offense EU and US are responsible for this crisis. So screw your concern as you people took their homes away.


----------



## flamer84

smuhs1 said:


> No offense EU and US are responsible for this crisis. So screw your concern as you people took their homes away.




The cold hard truth is that other muslims took their homes but some of you are so scared to face the reality of your deeds that you desperately blame others.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Penguin said:


>





Penguin said:


> You see the number of refugees ... and China holding constant.




Very informative post! It good to see quite an amount of refugees well protected by China.

I thought US is big enough and should host more refugees, any thoughts?


----------



## Penguin

Shotgunner51 said:


> I thought US is big enough and should host more refugees, any thoughts?


They take in about the same as Germany annualy, I believe. But, for obvious reasons (think 'airport security'), a land route is often easiers for refugees and IMHO that keeps a good number for applying for the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

flamer84 said:


> The cold hard truth is that other muslims took their homes but some of you are so scared to face the reality of your deeds that you desperately blame others.


No the cold hearted truth is that war fueled by west put them on a spot where they had to choose a side. One side is running around with Westren weapons and others with rusxian. These people are suffering from Westren desperation to kick Russians out of syria.


----------



## Penguin

smuhs1 said:


> No the cold hearted truth is that war fueled by west put them on a spot where they had to choose a side. One side is running around with Westren weapons and others with rusxian. These people are suffering from Westren desperation to kick Russians out of syria.


I suppose the Assad regime is an innocent victim? How does a civil war usually begin again?


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

C130 said:


> good watch.



'Passionate' or 'Angry' these are the two things that come to mind when you first watch. His argument falls flat as he himself is the antithesis to his whole lore. 

Humans generally compartmentalize history in order to rationalize or contextualize a narrative. We do not have to go too far in history to find modern narrative of the contemporary morass.

What happened in 2001 might have been a watershed moment but it was not start of history. However not considering that and what transpired in the aftermath cannot be ruled out as the preeminent causes. These dictators had been there since world war 2 and were for most part the useful idiots of the great power games. The problem is that West has still not found its niche contrary to what the guy was yapping for the last 2 centuries at least west has been fighting for socialism, Marxism, Communism, Fascism or Capitalism or for that matter religion and Secularism. All these combined have caused incalculable pain and suffering. 

For some self righteous brat to yell and cringe for his liberty to speak and demand donations to keep him going only because he has hit a mental brick wall. The utopia is falling, the utopia is falling at the top his lungs! Is that the response of his 2000 years of discourse? 

returning back to topic at hand, 'immigration'. Economy has 'always' been at core of immigration from time immemorial. West first benefited by exporting it's people to all corners of the world and benefited immensely. In fact it pulled west out of dark ages! Discovery and indeed colonization of the Americas was indeed a watershed moment in history. Later west benefited from immigration of cheap labor indeed slave labor from other parts of the world. Now this Hugh and cry can be put into perspective more because europe is at a cross roads and not because of anybody else's doing. The fall in demographics, wars of past century, debt cycle inhibiting family, sexual revolution breaking family, secular education breaking from tradition and religion. So finally it's all about the legacy and money. Pardon me for saying but the bankers and industrialists see only dollar signs with each and every migrant. A willing slave where natives are not reproducing fast enough! It's a harsh statement indeed but ask any of these migrants and they will pour their dreams out for you that may include and odd BMW and not to mention the remaining essentials or intricacies of life and all its entrapments. 

And yes these migrants would have stayed put if not for the project started 15 years ago. So if not for anything else just for the sake of humanity people should be cared for! While Germans may ask Hungarians to keep them or evenly distribute people across Europe. So for those legacy hawks this is a price that must be paid.


----------



## Desert Fox

flamer84 said:


> The cold hard truth is that other muslims took their homes but some of you are so scared to face the reality of your deeds that you desperately blame others.


There is a solution. Europe should use its influence to force the Saudis and other GCC countries to accept these refugees and heavily fortify its coastal areas to prevent more refugees from entering Europe.

But then again this all depends on European governments. Its up to them to take the initiative. It seems more and more like they want these people in. Perhaps they have an agenda.


----------



## Penguin

Special Report on Immigration, the Economist, 5 January 2008

According to the Report of the Secretary-General on International migration and development, most international migrants are in the high-income developed countries, 91 million in 2005. Low and lower-middle income countries have 51 million international migrants. Migration flows are not solely from poor to rich countries, however: about a third of international migrants move from one developing country to another. The absolute number of international migrants is the highest in the United States, 39 million. The highest percentages of migrants in the labour force are found in the Gulf States, 90 percent in the United Arab Emirates, 86 percent in Qatar, 82 percent in Kuwait, 64 percent in Oman. In Europe, only Luxembourg approaches this level, with 45 percent of the labour force foreign.
The European Union allows labour migration between member states (with restrictions on the new member states), but inter-EU migration is relatively low. According to Eurostat, Luxembourg, seat of many European institutions, has the highest percentage of non-nationals (39%). Non-national does not always correspond to 'immigrant': Latvia (22% non-national) and Estonia (20%) have large non-citizen minorities of ex-Soviet citizens. Including these minorities, 5.5% of the total population of the EU was non-national.













So that's the migration picture. Contrast it with the refugee picture. And the arguments to not take refugees.


----------



## Hindustani78

They are refugees, not migrants - The Hindu

*By referring to those reaching Europe’s shores as migrants, the European Union’s leaders are trying to mislead the public about the real nature of the crisis.*
Europe is witnessing probably the greatest movement of people since the Second World War. Over the last several months, hundreds of thousands of men, women and children from Syria, Afghanistan, Iraq, Eritrea and Sub-Saharan Africa have been risking their lives each day in a bid to reach Europe. Thousands have perished in the attempt. The harrowing image of the body of three-year-old *Aylan Kurdi* washed ashore on the Turkish coastline has become the defining image of the humanitarian crisis that is presently unfolding. The crisis is only expected to worsen, with the United Nations forecasting that over 3,000 people a day will try to reach Western Europe alone in the next few months. The number of fatalities is also expected to rise. The increasing public attention being given to the situation in Europe has thrown into sharp focus the policies of several prominent European governments towards such displaced persons.

*Consequence of terminology*

As the crisis in the Mediterranean has unfolded, a number of European politicians and media houses have chosen to consistently refer it as a *‘migrant’ crisis*. The majority of the men, women and children trying to reach European shores have been portrayed as economic migrants in search of a better life. In a bid to incite nationalistic tendencies, the displaced persons have been compared to marauders posing a threat to the standard of living and social structure of a privileged European society. The choice in terminology and the rhetoric that follows suit is not wholly without consequence, both legal and otherwise.

In law, the distinction between a refugee and a migrant is of great significance. First and foremost, refugees enjoy a distinct and unique standard of protection under international law. A refugee has been defined under the 1951 Refugee Convention of the UNHCR and its 1967 Protocol as any person who, “owing to a well founded fear of being persecuted for reasons of race, nationality, membership of a particular social group or political opinion, is outside of the country of his nationality and is unable, or is owing to such fear, is unwilling to avail himself the protection of that country”. With the evolution of international refugee law, this definition of convention refugees has been expanded to cover persons who have fled their countries due to armed conflicts, internal turmoil and situations involving gross and systematic violation of human rights. Such persons are typically referred to as humanitarian refugees. Refugees enjoy certain special protections under law, such as safety from deportation to the country where they face persecution; protection of basic human rights without racial or religious discrimination, or of national origin; access to fair and efficient asylum procedures; provision of administrative assistance, and so on. 

On the other hand, migrants (persons who choose to leave their home state, principally in search of a better life, as opposed to escaping some form of persecution, internal strife or armed conflict) do not enjoy any protection and/or privileges under international law. Countries are therefore at liberty to deal with migrants under their own immigration laws and processes.

Outside of the law, the choice of terminology is of critical importance in shaping the perception, attitudes and behaviour of the public at large and can impact the lives and safety of displaced persons. Being a migrant implies a choice, exercised voluntarily, to seek a better life from that offered in the home country, and not an involuntary act, brought on by the instinct of self-preservation — from the threat of persecution, internal strife or armed conflict in the home country. The latter is perceived, rightly or wrongly, to be a legitimate reason for movement across borders — one in which the world community has a shared collective interest. Therefore, the conflation of refugees with migrants can seriously undermine and prejudice the public support available to such displaced persons, one that is critical to the protection of such displaced persons.

Contrary to what some European leaders and media houses would have us believe, the crisis unfolding in the Mediterranean is mostly about refugees. The majority of the men, women and children are reportedly from Syria, Eritrea and Afghanistan — countries plagued by civil war, gross human rights violations and religious insurgency. This is not to suggest that no migrants are trying to reach Europe in search of a better life than that offered in their home country. Indeed, much of the displaced populations from Sub-Saharan Africa are migrants. Nevertheless, by using the expression ‘migrant crisis’ to broadly refer to the entire spectrum of the ongoing crisis in the Mediterranean, European leaders and media houses are trying to desensitise the public at large by misleading them about the real nature of the crisis unfolding therein.

_(Jay Manoj Sanklecha is a graduate of the West Bengal National University of Juridical Sciences, Kolkata, and is working with a law firm in Mumbai.)_


----------



## Hindustani78

Macedonia mulls fencing off border against migrants: Foreign Minister - The Hindu

Updated: September 10, 2015 16:11 IST
*"But if we take seriously what Europe is asking us to do, we will need that, too. Either soldiers or a fence or a combination of the two," said Mr. Poposki*
Macedonia is considering building a Hungarian-style border fence to stem a rising influx of migrants from the south, Foreign Minister Nikola Poposki was quoted as saying on Thursday.

In an interview with Hungarian business weekly _Figyelo_, he said Macedonia will probably also need "some kind of a physical defence" though this would not be a long-term solution.

"But if we take seriously what Europe is asking us to do, we will need that, too. Either soldiers or a fence or a combination of the two," said Mr. Poposki.

West European states like France and Germany have criticised Hungary's ongoing construction of a 175-km (108-mile) long, 3.5-metre (11.5-foot)-high fence along its border with Serbia to channel migrants to crossings where they can be registered.

Over 160,000 migrants have entered Hungary from the south this year, transiting Greece, Macedonia and Serbia in that order from war-torn or impoverished countries in the Middle East, Asia and Africa. Almost all seek to reach wealthier western and northern European Union states like Germany and Sweden.

A single-day record of 7,000 Syrian refugees crossed on Monday into Macedonia, a small and relatively poor former Yugoslav republic.

German Minister of State for Europe Michael Roth told the same newspaper that Germany expected countries to register migrants who entered the EU over their borders, but that fences were not the right approach.

"We must build a Europe where we protect freedom and guarantee security, but where there is no place for either fences or walls," Mr. Roth said.

Mr. Poposki said Macedonia was doing its best to register all migrants. "But whenever we take seriously what our European partners ask of us, trying to control the border and stop people, we immediately receive a negative international reaction," he added, echoing Hungarian complaints.


----------



## James David

I have a question gentlemen, since nobody is asking it I might as well do it. The ruckus in Syria has been in the news, social media, etc. Now Syria is in the Middle East, what are those super rich Arab countries doing bout it? I'm not being a racist here or something but for the short time I had been a member here in PDF, I always read something here about helping out their brothers blah blah blah and more. Are we only good in rhetoric's that now millions of our fellow men from Syria needs our help we don't do anything? Why in the world are refugees pouring in Europe when there are dozens of other Middle Eastern neighbors that they can go to? Isn't Syrians shouting "down with the west" and all that just a few years back now they "MIGRATE" to Europe!??! I am just playing the Devil's Advocate here people and I do not intend to insult nor offend anyone.

Your inputs Gentlemen would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

James Jaevid said:


> I have a question gentlemen, since nobody is asking it I might as well do it. The ruckus in Syria has been in the news, social media, etc. Now Syria is in the Middle East, what are those super rich Arab countries doing bout it? I'm not being a racist here or something but for the short time I had been a member here in PDF, I always read something here about helping out their brothers blah blah blah and more. Are we only good in rhetoric's that now millions of our fellow men from Syria needs our help we don't do anything? Why in the world are refugees pouring in Europe when there are dozens of other Middle Eastern neighbors that they can go to? Isn't Syrians shouting "down with the west" and all that just a few years back now they "MIGRATE" to Europe!??! I am just playing the Devil's Advocate here people and I do not intend to insult nor offend anyone.
> 
> Your inputs Gentlemen would be greatly appreciated.



This article explains the problem very well. Unfortunately, it's mostly in German but the important parts are left in the original English:
Migranten aus Syrien: Die Menschen werden wieder einmal für geopolitische Zwecke missbraucht | www.konjunktion.info


----------



## VCheng




----------



## FairAndUnbiased

flamer84 said:


> I was amazed seeing so many Westerners turning on Eastern Europeans for being "racist".Ofcourse,that was a leftist forum,so it's not really a general thing i guess.



Changing the demographics of your country for some vague "congratulations" from foreigners is insanity. Romania must realize that imperialism comes in various forms and that imperialism must be opposed no matter who carries it out, whether Europe or Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

All nations involved directly or indirectly in Syria should take in the Syrian refugees, this obviously includes UK, USA, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Russia, UAE and many many more.

I don't think its fair to throw all the reprehensibility of hosting refugees to Europe. The general mood of Europeans is that of exhausted with immigration but despite what you may think they still treat refugees as human beings.

Where are the people who cry about Ummah gone? Saudia Arabia has plenty of cash to build religious schools to spread its dogma but won't allow their fellow Arab and fellow Muslims?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Jaanbaz said:


> All nations involved directly or indirectly in Syria should take in the Syrian refugees, this obviously includes UK, USA, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Russia, UAE and many many more.
> 
> I don't think its fair to throw all the reprehensibility of hosting refugees to Europe. The general mood of Europeans is that of exhausted with immigration but despite what you may think they still treat refugees as human beings.
> 
> Where are the people who cry about Ummah gone? Saudia Arabia has plenty of cash to build religious schools to spread its dogma but won't allow their fellow Arab and fellow Muslims?



The problem is not the refugees, the absolute majority are victims of NATO/GCC Axis crimes. That is the root of the problem. And guess what. Have you read in mainstream UK media about the cause of the refugees such as the financing of Al Nusra/ ISIS? I haven't found anything in our mainstream media.

NO!

That fat treacherous cow Merkel just gave a speech about the refugee crisis this morning in the parliament. she had the face not to mention even once what was the cause of the crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Hindustani78 said:


> Contrary to what some European leaders and media houses would have us believe, the crisis unfolding in the Mediterranean is mostly about refugees. The majority of the men, women and children are reportedly from Syria, Eritrea and Afghanistan — countries plagued by civil war, gross human rights violations and religious insurgency. This is not to suggest that no migrants are trying to reach Europe in search of a better life than that offered in their home country. Indeed, much of the displaced populations from Sub-Saharan Africa are migrants. Nevertheless, by using the expression ‘migrant crisis’ to broadly refer to the entire spectrum of the ongoing crisis in the Mediterranean, European leaders and media houses are trying to desensitise the public at large by misleading them about the real nature of the crisis unfolding therein.
> 
> _(Jay Manoj Sanklecha is a graduate of the West Bengal National University of Juridical Sciences, Kolkata, and is working with a law firm in Mumbai.)_


Indeed. WOuld have been nice if the author had been more specific about which European leaders he was referring to.


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

European has big heart....salute them...


----------



## Gibbs

Jaanbaz said:


> All nations involved directly or indirectly in Syria should take in the Syrian refugees, this obviously includes UK, USA, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Russia, UAE and many many more.
> 
> I don't think its fair to throw all the reprehensibility of hosting refugees to Europe. The general mood of Europeans is that of exhausted with immigration but despite what you may think they still treat refugees as human beings.
> 
> Where are the people who cry about Ummah gone? Saudia Arabia has plenty of cash to build religious schools to spread its dogma but won't allow their fellow Arab and fellow Muslims?



» Saudi Arabia Has 100,000 Air Conditioned Tents That Can House 3 Million People Sitting Empty Yet Has Taken Zero Refugees Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!






*While European countries are being lectured about their failure to take in enough refugees, Saudi Arabia – which has taken in precisely zero migrants – has 100,000 air conditioned tents that can house over 3 million people sitting empty.*

The sprawling network of high quality tents are located in the city of Mina, spreading across a 20 square km valley, and are only used for 5 days of the year by Hajj pilgrims. As the websiteAmusing Planet reports, “For the rest of the year, Mina remains pretty much deserted.”






The tents, which measure 8 meters by 8 meters, were permanently constructed by the Saudi government in the 1990’s and were upgraded in 1997 to be fire proof. They are divided into camps which include kitchen and bathroom facilities.






The tents could provide shelter for almost all of the 4 million Syrian refugees that have been displaced by the country’s civil war, which was partly exacerbated by Saudi Arabia’s role infunding and armingjihadist groups.






However, as theWashington Post reports, wealthy Gulf Arab nations like Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait and others have taken in precisely zero Syrian refugees. Although Saudi Arabia claims it has taken in 500,000 Syrians since 2011, rights groups point out that these people are not allowed to register as migrants. Many of them are also legal immigrants who moved there for work. In comparison, Lebanon has accepted 1.3 million refugees – more than a quarter of its population.

While it refuses to take in any more refugees, Saudi Arabia hasoffered to build 200 mosquesfor the 500,000 migrants a year expected to pour into Germany.






Saudis argue that the tents in Mina are needed to host the annual Islamic pilgrimage to Mecca, but given that the Arabic concept of Ummah is supposed to offer protection to all Muslims under one brotherhood, surely an alternative location could be found so that Mina can be repurposed to house desperate families fleeing war and ISIS persecution?






While Europe is being burdened by potentially millions of people who don’t share the same culture or religion as the host population, Gulf Arab states refuse to pull their weight, resolving only to throw money at the problem.






The likelihood of the Saudis inviting Syrian refugees to stay in Mina is virtually zero, but the thousands of empty tents serve as a physical representation of the hypocrisy shared by wealthy Gulf Arab states when it comes to helping with the crisis.






_Photos credit:Akram Abahre._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

